# Official 1/21 Raw Discussion: Ready To Rumble



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> The countdown to the 2013 Royal Rumble is just about up, with WWE Champion CM Punk making final preparations for his title bout against The Rock and legions of Superstars lining up for an opportunity at a World Title at WrestleMania. But while the Rumble lineup slowly gestates, the rivalry between Rock and Punk threatens to runneth over at any moment. Following their brawl last week, the Royal Rumble is looking to be one of the most personal pay-per-views in a long time, and here are five ideas we have for the final Raw until the powder keg blows.
> 
> 
> *Tick, tock, time’s up*
> ...


Go home Raw to the Rumble on Sunday. Get it!


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Raw is going to be shit lol again


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mega super brawl at the end of the show is my bet.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

We need more Royal Rumble confirmations. There's only around 10 people confirmed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FreakyZo said:


> Raw is going to be shit lol again


And yet you'll still be on here tomorrow night watching.


----------



## Kakihara_Anjo (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll be there live. Watch for my signs. 
My Dolp Ziggler sign. 

And my wifes Team Hell No Sign


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Is The Rock going to be there?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Raw should be great. Punk has been solid, but i hope Rock ups his game a bit


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Raw should be great. Punk has been solid, but i hope Rock ups his game a bit


Do the wrestlers get input on their performance? Always wondered.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Kakihara_Anjo said:


> I'll be there live. Watch for my signs.
> My Dolp Ziggler sign.
> 
> And my wifes Team Hell No Sign


Both are nice, your wife wins though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rock/Heyman interaction please, and no Twinkie Tits :heyman


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopefully The Rock & CM Punk can cut another promo f2f where they're both not starstruck by each other. Looking forward to the last week 

BTW does anyone else find it uncomfortable watching Punk doing face to face promos? I swear i noticed him being cross-eyed a couple of weeks ago. Made my eyes hurt...

Cena's also prob gonna beat Ziggler in another all-on-the-line match after that upset victory at MITB. lol.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The actual build to the Rumble match has almost been non existent. They need to bring back the numbers.


Tune in to see how the writers will use the "get out of good booking free card aka the shield" this week.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Punks last raw as champ.

His running is done, his 15 minutes of fame are up.

Out of the main event for ages now.

He nearly killed raw with his god awful drawing ability. Worst drawing champ since diesel. Will never have the belt again imo.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> Punks last raw as champ.
> 
> His running is done, his 15 minutes of fame are up.
> 
> ...


Please stop. The rest of the show really didnt help much. I wouldn't watch a TV show either if I was a casual if it only had 5 minutes of awesome and 175 mins of shit.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope Cena beats Ziggler again. Really didn't kick out of enough stuff over the last few weeks.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Amuroray said:


> Punks last raw as champ.
> 
> His running is done, his 15 minutes of fame are up.
> 
> ...


I get the impression that you do not like Mr. CM Punk.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> Punks last raw as champ.
> 
> His running is done, his 15 minutes of fame are up.
> 
> ...


'Bout time. A lot of people are really getting tired of him. He basically made the WWE championship a glorified light heavy weight title that most upper midcarders to main eventers are passing up on because of its fallen prestige.

Gillberg's Light Heavy weight reign at Saturday Shotgun averaged around 3.0-3.5 for fcks sake....


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

BANKSY said:


> The actual build to the Rumble match has almost been non existent. They need to bring back the numbers.
> 
> 
> Tune in to see how the writers will use the "get out of good booking free card aka the shield" this week.


I was afraid they were going to rely solely on the Rock to sell the Rumble. It's a pity too, the rumble match has the potential to be really good this year. Let's hope we're pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where is it tonight?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Where is it tonight?


San Jose


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

They dont seem to give a shit about buildng the actual Rumble match this year with Rock/Punk getting all the attention, but on the go home show its pretty typical to put the big men over as threats so Cole can be all "my word King, who will be able to throw this man over the tope rope".

So yeah expect Khali to squash Otunga or somesuch.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> 'Bout time. A lot of people are really getting tired of him. He basically made the WWE championship a glorified light heavy weight title that most upper midcarders to main eventers are passing up on because of its fallen prestige.
> 
> Gillberg's Light Heavy weight reign at Saturday Shotgun averaged around 3.0-3.5 for fcks sake....


I'm sorry to say but people won't think you're cooler when you watch wrestling even if it would draw more. Better to focus on what you want than what other people want.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Should be an interesting Raw. Looking forward to seeing where they go with Rock/Punk this week. Will it just be another promo duel? Another brawl? Can't wait to see where they go.

Also I'm expecting some big 6 man tag for the actual Rumble match build-up. Maybe even an 8-man tag with Cena, Ryback, Sheamus, and Orton teaming up to face maybe Barrett, Cesaro, and... Rhode Scholars maybe (though I'd think they'd be involved with team Hell No in some way).


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> I'm sorry to say but people won't think you're cooler when you watch wrestling even if it would draw more. *Better to focus on what you want* than what other people want.


Honestly, anything other than that janitor would do. 

He just doesn't bring that entertainment *for me* (so you Punkettes can now stop telling what *I want* to enjoy) and millions of wrestling fans who had been tuning out by the tens of thousands in the last 14 months. 

Somebody like him is really better suited on a fast food counter than in a combat sport environment (even if it's fake).


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

From next week no more half hour punk promos. This guy made myself and millions of others turn off from raw 1000 as raw basically become raw is punk. 

Cant wait for next week. Might actually be a good show. Brock,hhh,cena and rock will all be in the main spots.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope the Rumble actually gets a bit of focus, put on some qualification matches for the lower carders to get spots in the Rumble, even though they won't win, their reactions to winning/losing will bring some importance to the Rumble. By doing this, they can't actually make the show half important, instead of booking complete dogshit, only for Rock and Punk to rescue the last half hour.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

John Cena to beat Dolph Ziggler but this time in a 2 out of 3 falls match, burying Ziggler one more time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I predict the thread name will be changed to Ready for Fuckery by the end of the night.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> John Cena to beat Dolph Ziggler but this time in a 2 out of 3 falls match, burying Ziggler one more time.


don't even joke about it

i can see john speaking with creative now saying well last 2 raw's i looked strong but this time i need to look really strong so Give me Ziggler and big e in last man standing handicap match


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> Honestly, anything other than that janitor would do.
> 
> He just doesn't bring that entertainment *for me* (so you Punkettes can now stop telling what *I want* to enjoy) and millions of wrestling fans who had been tuning out by the tens of thousands in the last 14 months.
> 
> Somebody like him is really better suited on a fast food counter than in a combat sport environment (even if it's fake).


I'm just being nice to you since it looks so utterly desperate to try to validate an opinion by talking about others.

I don't have anything against your opinion. Punk is apparently a great heel, making you talk about him all the time.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Mega super brawl at the end of the show is my bet.


Hopefully there will be to get people's interest in such a lack-luster build-up to the Royal Rumble this year. It's kinda ridiculous how they didn't at least make an effort to give the Royal Rumble match a proper build-up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree the build to the Royal Rumble match has been pretty lackluster. WWE is basically just relying on Rock/Punk and the Royal Rumble title to sell the PPV. I do not like when WWE slacks creatively and goes the easy route on name value.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Whoever comes out on top in the Punk/Rock brawl tonight (if they have one), will win at the Rumble.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Clique said:


> I agree the build to the Royal Rumble match has been pretty lackluster. WWE is basically just relying on Rock/Punk and the Royal Rumble title to sell the PPV. I do not like when WWE slacks creatively and goes the easy route on name value.


Hopefully they'll put a few qualification matches on, some of the lower carders can have a bit of importance added to their matches, and we see the value of having a chance to win the Rumble.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I predict Cena will claim to win the RR on sunday, Pointless adverts, Pointless matches and Cena wins on sunday. Same old


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

_*What will main event the Rumble? Title match or Rumble match it self? *_


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I expect another very long and boring show tonight. I also expect the viewership to drop.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

MoonWalker3000 said:


> _*What will main event the Rumble? Title match or Rumble match it self? *_


Most likely Rock/Punk. 

Also, Flair is advertised for tonight. Too bad he sticks around with Miz now instead of Ziggles.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Flair being advertised for Raw actually makes me sad after last week. THANKS MIZ! YOU'VE RUINED FLAIR!

Once again, more Punk/Rock/Shield/Cesaro/Bryan and less everything else [please].


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> Flair being advertised for Raw actually makes me sad after last week. THANKS MIZ! YOU'VE RUINED FLAIR!
> 
> Once again, more Punk/Rock/Shield/Cesaro/Bryan *AND Ziggler* and less everything else [please].


Fixed


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh yeah, Ziggler. 

Maybe they'll stop booking him like a chump after he cashes in.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clique said:


> I agree the build to the Royal Rumble match has been pretty lackluster. WWE is basically just relying on Rock/Punk and the Royal Rumble title to sell the PPV. I do not like when WWE slacks creatively and goes the easy route on name value.


Haven't they been doing that for the last 3 years?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow I completely forgot the Rumble was this sunday, thought it was in 2 weeks, goes to show the lack of build they put in to it this year. Hoping for some good shit to go down tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> Oh yeah, Ziggler.
> 
> Maybe they'll stop booking him like a chump after he cashes in.


Well its Simple

*Opens WWE PLAYBOOK*
MITB Winner - Make Them Loss All Important Feuds So When They Cash In It;s A Shock They Win (Reverse For Cena,Sheamus)
Royal Rumble Winner - Stands On Turn Buckle And Points A WM Sign.
ECT


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Haven't they been doing that for the last 3 years?


Yep which is a major reason why I have not ordered a Royal Rumble PPV since 2009.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonder how many more stars they'll announce as being in the rumble this year. Even have the rumble number drawings happen on Raw tonight! Wouldn't be a bad idea. Might lead to people tuning in to see who is 1st entrant in the rumble and who is last.

A battle royal where winner gets to enter 30th, and another match(knowing WWE, it'll be Cena vs Ziggler) where loser has to enter 1st.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clique said:


> Yep which is a major reason why I have not ordered a Royal Rumble PPV since 2009.


I was actually referring the Wrestlemania season in generally, but yeah.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Wonder how many more stars they'll announce as being in the rumble this year. Even have the rumble number drawings happen on Raw tonight! Wouldn't be a bad idea. Might lead to people tuning in to see who is 1st entrant in the rumble and who is last.
> 
> A battle royal where winner gets to enter 30th, and another match(knowing WWE, *it'll be Cena vs Ziggler) where loser has to enter 1st*.



Please no. Because Ziggler will win. Then you know what happens next.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Wonder how many more stars they'll announce as being in the rumble this year. Even have the rumble number drawings happen on Raw tonight! Wouldn't be a bad idea. Might lead to people tuning in to see who is 1st entrant in the rumble and who is last.
> 
> A battle royal where winner gets to enter 30th, and another match(knowing WWE, it'll be Cena vs Ziggler) where loser has to enter 1st.


Well if they're planning on having Ziggler win the Royal Rumble (bit of a long shot but still) then having him go in as the #1 entrant wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hoping for an Iron Man match between Ziggler/Cena. 59 minutes of Dolph beating the shit out of Cena with 10 zigzags , 5 superkicks and over 20 minutes in the sleeper hold. Last minute 1 AA to Ziggler.

:cena 1 - 0 Ziggler


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ziggler would bump himself into a grave if he went from 1-30.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

How long before Ziggler sends the Great One a barrage of tweets, that come across more desperate than funny?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see more Cena, I hope he overcomes stacked odds this time to triumph. He's been so unfortunate in the past it'd be great to see him win the Rumble!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to Rock and ADR tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is anything in particular supposed to happen tonight?

Last week was sort of lackluster with Rock/Punk. And it doesn't seem like the RR match itself is getting much buildup


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

If Cena wins the Rumble I'm just going....
throw my pillow at something
HARD!

MAKE NEW STARS
YOU NEED THEM!!
BADLY!!!
REALLY!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Only care about Punk/Rock really and The Shield.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I care about Punk/Rock, Cesaro and maybe a Rhodes Scholars segment


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

eireace said:


> I can't wait to see more Cena, I hope he overcomes stacked odds this time to triumph. He's been so unfortunate in the past it'd be great to see him win the Rumble!


Wow you also feel how I feel and most of the WWE universe?!

I love it when the underdog triumphs, such a feel good story. I wonder what Raw has in store, I just don't know if Big E Langston and Dolph are just too much for him?

maybe this week he will finally rise above the hate?!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I just saw the thread title, heres a fun fact -
the title they gave to the movie Ready To Rumble in Japan translates to english as 'Head Lock GO! GO! Professional Wrestling', catchy eh? maybe the movie would have done better in the US under that title.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm having second thoughts about staying up to watch this, as go-home shows are usually awful. Fuck it, I don't have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

I predict, if their is another Ziggler/Cena match, which Cena wins - Ziggler is eliminating Cena at the royal rumble.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I predict the thread name will be changed to Ready for Fuckery by the end of the night.


Or another Diva appreciation Night :kobe4


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thread title reminded me more of this






WATCH US WRECK THE MIC WATCH US WRECK THE MIC WATCH US WRECK THE MIC




SIC


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They could use that PJ & Duncan track as the official Royal Rumble theme and it'd still be miles better than the normal shit they use.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

They should bring Michael Buffer back to announce the Rumble again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Green Light again


:sad:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> They should bring Michael Buffer back to announce the Rumble again.


Ugh. I must be the only person who fucking hates Michael Buffer and his announcing. 

THE FINK OR NOTHING.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Bruce Buffer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Michael Buffer


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Michael Buffer would be awesome, loved 2008 with Taker and HBK being 1 and 2.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, sure. If you want to put some thought into it.

This was still cool though:






Fuck you guys.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I think John Cena needs to be built up more before the Rumble. He needs to be taken as a serious contender in the Rumble match. 

His position as face of the WWE for the past 7-8 years and 12 world titles are not enough. He needs to squash Dolph Ziggler one more time to really put him over.

He should kick out of 12 zigzags for every World title he has held and 10 superkicks for every year he has been in the company. Then 5 moves of doom and GTFO.

:cena2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Last RAW before the Rumble :mark:
CM Punk is probably going to end the show by giving Rock a GTS, me thinks.

Also, watching that Royal Rumble promo makes the possibility of Cena winning the Rumble even bigger


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Expecting some words between Heyman and Maddox backstage, have a strange feeling there will be a ref bump in the title match and Heyman gets Maddox to run out and replace the injured ref for shenanigans :heyman


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

Is The Rock confirmed for tonight?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep, he'll be there. He's also advertised for SD


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm expecting some hilarious rage comments including "fuck this company" and "fuck you Cena, you piece of shit". Since it's the go-home show, it SHOULD be Rumble focused. Probably won't, but I just hope there's some good matches tonight. Very wishful.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> I'm just being nice to you since it looks so utterly desperate to try to validate an opinion by talking about others.
> 
> I don't have anything against your opinion. *Punk is apparently a great heel*, making you talk about him all the time.


You know there's a difference between hating someone who's talented at playing a bad guy (Triple H, Hollywood Hogan and Brock Lesnar) and hating someone whom doesn't belong on your TV screen and feel like he's taking somebody else's spot who's more talented than him.

I'm sure you've heard of X-Pac heat?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm dreading the inevitable lame MLK Jr video package.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank god it's Bulls/Lakers tonight so i don't have to sit through 2 hours & 40 minutes of bullshit to see Rock/Punk.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> You know there's a difference between hating someone who's talented at playing a bad guy (Triple H, Hollywood Hogan and Brock Lesnar) and hating someone whom doesn't belong on your TV screen and feel like he's taking somebody else's spot who's more talented than him.
> 
> I'm sure you've heard of X-Pac heat?


That's what everyone who is gotten to claims. The bad reaction is indifference.


----------



## Daniel Pereira (Jan 21, 2013)

Save us, Bray Wyatt


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

tonight's show gonna be big

BIG!!!

can't wait.. 4 hours to go


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler yet again would be kickass. lol. We have been spoiled the past two weeks with those guys going at it. Great rivalry.*


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hawksea said:


> You know there's a difference between hating someone who's talented at playing a bad guy (Triple H, Hollywood Hogan and Brock Lesnar) and hating someone whom doesn't belong on your TV screen and feel like he's taking somebody else's spot who's more talented than him.
> 
> I'm sure you've heard of X-Pac heat?





Evil Peter said:


> That's what everyone who is gotten to claims. The bad reaction is indifference.


Cena says hi. 

X-Pac heat is given to guys who are over pushed and main eventers. Silence is given to Mid Carders.

Like the Goldberg chants to Ryback.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll watch this tomorrow. If we get a big Rumble brawl at some stage I'll be happy.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the Rumble this Sunday, hopefully we get a good build up tonight and maybe some qualifying matches.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

excepting Rock to get attacked from behind.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i think we can all be certain.. Rock -vs- Punk will close out tonight's RAW (as usual)

Royal Rumble hysteria!!

HYSTERIA!!

oh god i can't wait


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rock, Punk and Antonio Cesaro are the only 3 guys I am looking forward to. Dbryan and Ziggler characters have been ruined for me.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> "By any means necessary."


I guess he will get the upper hand tonight 
anyone expecting vickie to do something like making the RR match no dq ?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, if this show turns out to be as bad as last weeks and you people decide to do another diva appreciation night, please do Lita Appreciation this time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> "By any means necessary."


:heyman wonder what he's gonna do



the fox said:


> I guess he will get the upper hand tonight
> *anyone expecting vickie to do something like making the RR match no dq ?*


That would only make it harder for Punk to retain, doubt Vickie is in the mood for providing The Rock with any favours :rock


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is Punk going to form the new Nation Of Domination with Big E. Langston?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Is Punk going to form the new Nation Of Domination with Big E. Langston?


Not sure if serious... 
NOD only had black guys in it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Also, if this show turns out to be as bad as last weeks and you people decide to do another diva appreciation night, please do Lita Appreciation this time.


Lita and her thong


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Not sure if serious...
> NOD only had black guys in it.


'By any means necessary'

D'oh, nevermind. Tough crowd.

PS. Owen Hart says hi!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> Lita and her thong


Only thinking about it makes me wanna


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> 'By any means necessary'
> 
> D'oh, nevermind. Tough crowd.
> 
> PS. Owen Hart says hi!


Oh I see it now..

lol.. i totally forgot about Owen. But I honestly dont think Punk will be starting any stables anytime soon. If anything, he might be revealed as the leader of the shield.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Only thinking about it makes me wanna


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

By any means necessary? Oh crap. The "big reveal" will happen tonight.
"Oh my! Punk was behind The SHield all along!"


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Only thinking about it makes me wanna


:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

By the way, how are the crowds in San Jose, California?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> By the way, how are the crowds in San Jose, California?


Cali crowds are usually pretty good so hopefully, its the same this time around. I think the last time they were in San Jose was a long time ago tho so can't remember how their crowds are in general.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Cali crowds are usually pretty good so hopefully, its the same this time around. I think the last time they were in San Jose was a long time ago tho so can't remember how their crowds are in general.


Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

They're in San Jose? Well, Del Rio's getting another good reaction tonight.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

awesome Raw it's gonna be!!!!!!!!!!

ROYAL fuckin' RUMBLE is just a week away! 

Gonna drink the PEPSI so frickin' much and eat jaffa cookies WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> awesome Raw it's gonna be!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ROYAL fuckin' RUMBLE is just a week away!
> 
> Gonna drink the PEPSI so frickin' much and eat jaffa cookies WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Ran out of cola?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

hope to see cesaro being a motherfucking boss, some build up for the rumble match, one between punk and the rock standing tall tonight and... u know what? another cena/ziggler wouldn't be bad, i mean now that i'm not in nerdrage mode anymore i'm kinda starting to realize how awesome the last two matches were


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Tonight Ziggler chops Cena to pieces with a machete and still jobs to one AA.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

My brain is ready for another Raw.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Antonio Cesaro show his awesomeness once again.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

In for the go home RAW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT REF RUN!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Charles Robinson = GOAT


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Del Rio is gonna be on raw tonight?

isn't he a Smackdown talent?!

VKM IS MILKING THIS

why?

ADR = RATINGS!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Thread needs more of DAT TRISH


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Loudness said:


> In for the go home RAW



Shit, that was a hell of an entrance. I hope someone carried him backstage after that.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

This goes out to the Ziggy marks


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Time for something to help us enjoy RAW, get a good look at this fellas









Now just remember that your night can't possibly get any worse than what you have just seen. Let's go RAW :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Undertaker clearly not happy with Charles Robinsons run ins, he got a chokeslam for his trouble at WM28


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Time for something to help us enjoy RAW, get a good look at this fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything for that paper. Go make it, Vickie.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Time for something to help us enjoy RAW, get a good look at this fellas




















tunga3


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That gif of JR, when did that happen?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

This the weekly Trish pic. Can we please not let what happened last week, happen this week?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Time for something to help us enjoy RAW, get a good look at this fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was listening to the royal rumble theme, now that i've got the image of vickie dancing it (well..at least trying) i'll never enjoy it again


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> This the weekly Trish pic. Can we please not let what happened last week, happen this week?












Oh, and what happened last week?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Loudness said:


> Oh, and what happened last week?





Spoiler: Lita















We had Trish Appreciation night because raw was bad


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> This the weekly Trish pic. Can we please not let what happened last week, happen this week?


Dat see through top. If I look really really close at this pic, I think I can see.....














......my penis coming out of my pants in a minute


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nobody has said Ziggler will cash in tonight...

Will tonight be the night... :vince3


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

please for the love of god have a Rock/Punk segment for the opening, I can't sit through another 3 hours of fillers and shit segments

have them talk in the opener and let the brawl at end segment


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Already at it with the photos. Thread's reaching 600 pages this evening.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> please for the love of god have a Rock/Punk segment for the opening, I can't sit through another 3 hours of fillers and shit segments
> 
> have them talk in the opener and let the brawl at end segment


That would be ideal.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

No appreciation nights until we KNOW that atleast 70% of the show will be shit. plz.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> Anything for that paper. Go make it, Vickie.


so much truth in that statement

GET IT VICKIE G!!


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

SpookshowTony said:


> Shit, that was a hell of an entrance. I hope someone carried him backstage after that.


Runs like he's defecated in his trousers yet he still manages to pull off a better entrance than John Cena.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Loudness said:


> Oh, and what happened last week?


:mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this thread has exploded so many people posting and RAW ain't even on yet!!

CRAY


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DAT HYPE


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Not sure if serious...
> NOD only had black guys in it.


Yeah they were all black apart from the white lads.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RaneGaming said:


> Spoiler: Lita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are going to post a picture that big PLEASE put them in *spoiler tags* at least so the page doesn't stretch. That goes for everyone.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I know I ask this question every freaking year and by now I should learn but when is daylight savings finishing? In other words, when does RAW stop showing an hour later for me? Thank you very much.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> If you are going to post a picture that big PLEASE put them in *spoiler tags* at least so the page doesn't stretch. That's goes for every one.


Sorry i will if i post any anymore


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Jerry Lawler @JerryLawler
Follow my friend, Brooklyn Brawler @brawlerreal...we're hanging out in San Jose getting ready for a huge #Raw tonight!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start? confused because the time savings clock change.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The weekly patrick bateman gifs will be getting posted shortly :bateman


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? confused because the time savings clock change.


54 min, bro.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Can you guys wait until...if the show is shit to start posting pics like crazy?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Can't believe it's already been a week since the god-awful 20th Anniversary (aka the "pretend like it's not the 20th anniversary") show.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope Rock wears something different, it always seems like he one outfit per year in WWE.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So if Raw is shit tonight, looks like it'll be a Lita appreciation thread!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

People, don't disappoint me with your rage comments.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SpookshowTony said:


> People, don't disappoint me with your rage comments.


We would never.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> We would never.



(ala Shao Kahn) Excellent!


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Im just hoping for a decent start to the programme rather than some cheesy kids wiener jokes with Cena.
I want it to start well and end well. 
There is nothing worse than the excitement of RAW building up for a week and then Sheamus or Big Show coming out first.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

This will be a good show and you marks will still bitch b/c you don't understand the business.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

GOON The Legend said:


> This will be a good show and you marks will still bitch b/c you don't understand the business.


Yeah youre right, we should all love the taste of a shit sandwich just because we know it could taste worse if there was no bread. :HHH2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm fully prepared for a show with 80% filler and commercials. Here's to hoping they let Rock and Punk do something great at least.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

So this week Lita or Stacy Keibler?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> This will be a good show and you marks will still bitch b/c you don't understand the business.


:HHH2



Choc Lesnar said:


> Yeah youre right, we should all love the taste of a shit sandwich just because we know it could taste worse if there was no bread. :HHH2


:yodawg


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> So this week Lita or Stacy Keibler?


Lita, but intermixed w/other divas.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think that new Triple H smiley might be my new favourite.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I won't be watching tonight, so have fun folks. I'll see you in the Royal Rumble thread.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Odds on Rtruth being booked tonight and actually winning?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

KatKayson said:


> So this week Lita or Stacy Keibler?


Blue meanie


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> I'm sure you've heard of X-Pac heat?


There's no such thing as X-Pac heat. That's some bullshit phrase coined by internet fans that think they're too smart to still get worked. You're supposed to hate the bad guys, not think "wow! this performer is sure good at his job!"

The fuck outta here with that shit, you mark. :lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Odds on Rtruth being booked tonight and actually winning?



It's MLK day and Vince likes his black wrestlers shucking and jiving, so no.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

mrmacman said:


> Blue meanie



Too hot..


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lita Appreciation Night is a bigger event than Raw, WF will get more traffic than Raw gets ratings.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Can we please not turn the thread into the fucking creepy-ass Women of Wrestling section again this week, let alone posting NSFW pics/gifs in the thread? Please? 

Not everyone is some 17-year-old locked in their bedroom.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah that was annoying last week
Already spent most day watching porn, Need a break please


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Choc Lesnar said:


> Yeah youre right, we should all love the taste of a shit sandwich just because we know it could taste worse if there was no bread. :HHH2


There is no "shit sandwich" being served to you on a weekly basis. The show last week was fine but you people bitched about it b/c you don't understand how the business works. I can forgive you for that though since none of you have ever worked a professional wrestling match in your life. You can't understand the business if you've never been in the business.

This show will probably be good. CM Punk, The Rock, and John Cena will all probably cut fine promos. Wade Barrett will probably have a solid mid-card match, and Dolph Ziggler will probably be involved in another ***+ match.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> yeah that was annoying last week
> Already spent most day watching porn, Need a break please


:lmao Legit lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> yeah that was annoying last week
> Already spent most day watching porn, Need a break please


i feel the pain poor you must be as bad as cena main eventing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's all up to how good the show is... we have no control over that.*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

welcome to Monday Night RAW!!!

:cool2


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonder what kind of nice commercials we'll see tonight, will mark for "my debut album".


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

In case people start bitching, you can change the channel and read the results later.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm interested in a few different angles that'll be airing tonight. Cena/Ziggler, Ryback/Shield, Flair/Miz, and The Rock/punk

Will probably be switching to basketball games in between, but it's the first time in awhile I can recall WWE aired several significant storylines at once. Good change imo, I hope they continue to do that going forward. Maybe even add in another midcard storyline too.



CHIcagoMade said:


> Thank god it's Bulls/Lakers tonight so i don't have to sit through 2 hours & 40 minutes of bullshit to see Rock/Punk.


Bulls are gonna stomp the Fakers' asses tonight. D. Rose back soon too.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

RaneGaming said:


> i feel the pain poor you must be as bad as cena main eventing


Cena main eventing gave us a ***1/2 match last week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Wonder what kind of nice commercials we'll see tonight, will mark for "my debut album".


Speaking of "X-Pac heat"...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be honest, if Rock drops a "TICK TOCK... TICK TOCK." either tonight, or at RR, I'll mark.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

USA just showed a promo for a Beat the Clock challenge, winner chooses his RR entry number.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

If the Rock and Punk stuff is anything compared to their January 7th stuff, then I'm very excited.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

beat the clock challenge tonight


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't care if it's logical in terms of timeslot, bring Rock out at the 9pm segment and end this. To wait 3 hours for a 15 minutes segment was a disaster. Especially last week.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> Cena main eventing gave us a ***1/2 match last week.


i wasn't knocking cena pointing out what he did was a enjoyable thing just like it is for cena and his fans


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

GOON The Legend said:


> There is no "shit sandwich" being served to you on a weekly basis. The show last week was fine but you people bitched about it b/c you don't understand how the business works. I can forgive you for that though since none of you have ever worked a professional wrestling match in your life. You can't understand the business if you've never been in the business.
> 
> This show will probably be good. CM Punk, The Rock, and John Cena will all probably cut fine promos. Wade Barrett will probably have a solid mid-card match, and Dolph Ziggler will probably be involved in another ***+ match.


Whilst your opening rebuttal comes across as very patronising, I will hear you out. Whilst I agree the things you list are likely to be good, it does not mean the show as a whole will be watchable. Last week, for example was not "fine" by any standards. It made Sunday Night Heat look like Wrestlemania X7.

Furthermore, the things you suggest will be featured tonight are almost a straight repeat of last week. Whilst this may satisfy you, it does not do so for me. 

Anyway, hope you enjoy and you are correct about it being a good show.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Ziggler, Sheamus, Miz, Orton, Cesaro, I can't remember the other people they showed that won win the beat the clock match.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> Cena main eventing gave us a ***1/2 match last week.


Dolph did


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> USA just showed a promo for a Beat the Clock challenge, winner chooses his RR entry number.


fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> USA just showed a promo for a Beat the Clock challenge, winner chooses his RR entry number.


Cena wins, picks #1, wins rumble by throwing every guy out, people lose their minds. Works for me.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cena wins, picks #1, wins rumble by throwing every guy out, people lose their minds. Works for me.


Cena's not in the match.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Cena or Ryback for the Beat the Clock challenge.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Did I just see a sign that said "Come on my cliff"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> USA just showed a promo for a Beat the Clock challenge, winner chooses his RR entry number.


Mark Henry to return, win the BTCC, entry no. 30, win the Rumble, win WM.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> USA just showed a promo for a Beat the Clock challenge, winner chooses his RR entry number


That's actually interesting.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Wonder what kind of nice commercials we'll see tonight, will mark for "my debut album".












my hero.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Let's do this!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

For those in the UK Goldberg and Maria are on BBC One on an old episode of Celebrity Apprentice USA.

looking forward to seeing Raw tomorrow afternoon after work.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There will be a Beating of The Clock on RAW :vince2

There will be Beatings of The Cock in the Lita dedicated Live RAW Thread :vince3

Coincidence? :vince


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Cena wins, picks #1, wins rumble by throwing every guy out, people lose their minds. Works for me.


Not even number 1. He picks number "0". Still wins.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"It hurts. I know it does. That's it. Get it." - William Shakespeare

:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Mark Henry to return, win the BTCC, entry no. 30, win the Rumble, win WM.


I like that. I hope that happens. He might come back at the RR though.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

in b4 :cena wins


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Can we please not turn the thread into the fucking creepy-ass Women of Wrestling section again this week, let alone posting NSFW pics/gifs in the thread? Please?
> 
> Not everyone is some 17-year-old locked in their bedroom.


Sounds like I missed a good thread...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Mark Henry to return, win the BTCC, entry no. 30, win the Rumble, win WM.


I could get behind this.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Ziggs said:


> Dolph did


Dolph Ziggler wasn't in the ring wrestling himself. He was facing John Cena, who is a very good worker when he wants to be and he did a great job last week.

I've been in cage matches and you have no idea how hard it is to work one. You don't have a lot of room to work with b/c of the cage surrounding you and when you hit the cage, it really hurts. It is also hard to climb the cage, which also takes a lot out of you. While Pro Graps may be pre-determined, it is most definitely not fake. Putting on a ***1/2 cage match is hard to do and they did it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And here we go


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He we go!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go, fellas!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

And here we gooo...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, DAT MLK PACKAGE


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

is the rock going to be on raw tonight


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

are you excite?!

I AM EXCITE!!

I know you're excite too


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

MARTIN LUTHER KING.

TOO BAD THERE WILL NEVER BE A BLACK WWE CHAMPION AGAIN OUTSIDE OF THE ROCK


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

NoD return.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

MLK gave that speech and simultaneously plotted to cheat on his wife.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This isn't going to be an MLK highlight show is it?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Does that mean Kofi will actually get a win tonight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a dream.......that one day a fat black man can tell the world he was born to shuck and jive and no one will bat an eye.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Teddy Long promo tonight?
Mark Henry return?
Kofi takes the US Title?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i have a dream that one day Phil will pin Dwayne in the center of the ring. unk2


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

Enjoy the show fellas


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm surprised at that Dr. King opening.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

here fucking go.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol Heyman


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

And the bitching begins now...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

As a non american. That was really gay.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

My ***** MLK....R.I.P

Fuck this show is shit already


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Paul and Vickie together? :bosh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we go from Martin Luther King's famous speech for the ages to Vickie Guerrero screeching. 

Seems to fit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vickie and Paul couple of the year already


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Paul Heyman :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SpookshowTony said:


> In case people start bitching, you can change the channel and read the results later.


No one ever takes the simple road around here. Unfortunately.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG Paul and Vickie are going to tie the knot.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Heyman's talking now.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Angle forgotten from 4 weeks ago...


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i have a dream that one day Phil will pin Dwayne in the center of the ring. unk2


That's a nightmare, brother.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at her pants


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So we go from Martin Luther King's famous speech for the ages to Vickie Guerrero screeching.
> 
> Seems to fit.


All MLK ever did was complain and whine.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

holt_hogan said:


> As a non american. That was really gay.


Equal rights are so gay


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Give us a Rock/Heyman promo dammit




Moto said:


> I'm surprised at that Dr. King opening.


You mean the same the one they do every year. :lol


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I have a dream.......that one day a fat black man can tell the world he was born to shuck and jive and no one will bat an eye.


WOW?? SOme of you need to stop with the racist shit. It's 2013 not 1960


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like Vickie is the leader of The Shield. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Title match will be DQ because Vickie says so unk2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dat heat on Vickie and Heyman!


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

Digging those signs of those faces.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Vickie... and Heyman? I think I'm gonna like this.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Since when do Vickie/Heyman like one another?


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

well this is an annoying start to the show. Not in script, but those voices...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Do we really have to start the Royal Rumble go home show with this thoroughly unlikeable bitch?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Marry Me Vickie sign. :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

SEXY HEEL POP


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

This is like the start of a really bad corny porno.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like Heyman to narrate my life.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao at Heyman


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heyman that's funny what you just said


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> Equal rights are so gay


why is equal rights gay??? some of you need help seriously. This racist shit needs to stop!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kg1 Sexiest gm ever?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Gonna be irritated with this show in particular tonight as I could've seen it live. :cussin:

I'm just hear for a Rock/Punk confrontation and to drool over Ambrose and his body :ass

God I sound like Amber B now.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

is it just me or are the lights in the crowd suer distracting. Is that necessary for a promo or Wrestling in general?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HUSH everyone.. GOD is speaking.... and Heyman is out there with her.*


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Crowd loves Rock.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Crowd is hot! Love it.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Clique said:


> Give us a Rock/Heyman promo dammit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Womp at me.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lol the marry me vickie sign


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

SEXIEST?? lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Decent 'Rocky' chant there.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Replaying the awful Rock concert. fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

All I hear is nails on a chalkboard whenever Vickie talks.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

In a perfect world Heyman would be in every WWE angle.

Too. Damn. Good.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

No...More....recaps.....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no..no..no..


where's Trish when you need her


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:heyman da gawd

"sexiest" "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao at Heyman


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

GCA-FF said:


> Marry Me Vickie sign. :lmao


Some people need to get laid lol


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

The_Great_One_316 said:


> Equal rights are so gay


why is equal rights gay??? some of you need help seriously. This racist shit needs to stop!!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

While on the subject of that Dr. King opening montage, I have to ask: will we EVER see another Black WWE Champion again?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankfully I slept by that Rock concert last week.
:heyman rules


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like Heyman to narrate my life.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This crowd is hot. Wonder how long it will last


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fuck they just evoked EDDIE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love how even together they're slyly backstabbing each other.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Did they just steal some dude's sign?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is this just another highlight show?


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Heyman = GOD


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> Marry Me Vickie sign. :lmao


lol i saw that too!!

i gotta admit heyman and vickie G milking this crowd good 

i cannot believe how hot the crowd still is a week after the rock concert

RATINGS!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock Concert 4 victims lol. Crowd is READY for The GOAT. Rock/Heyman promo please.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So yeah, lets show the end of Raw last week in its entirety.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Shenmue said:


> why is equal rights gay??? some of you need help seriously. This racist shit needs to stop!!!


:lol Is your gimmick that you can't read context clues?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Since when do Vickie/Heyman like one another?


I guess because they have a common enemy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

No biatch


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Paul with the cheap heat!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Anything for that paper, Vickie.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Heyman went there with that "Widow" comment full heel make the people feel bad.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Time for recaps!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shenmue said:


> why is equal rights gay??? some of you need help seriously. This racist shit needs to stop!!!


They're jokes. Settle down.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

They need to stop ragging on Vickie, she is a goddess. A COUGAR GODDESS even though that doesn't make much sense as Goddesses are immortal and thus can't be cougars but htat's okay she is the EXCEPTION


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LuN™ said:


>



Heyman's talking now. :mark:













[/QUOTE]


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Rock's song to Vickie was great.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Why show the rock concert again? Jesus christ they showed it on smackdown aswell. How can they waste the opening to Raw with a fucking recap.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

guess they are trying to make up for that shit overrun last week by replaying the whole segment


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> While on the subject of that Dr. King opening montage, I have to ask: will we EVER see another Black WWE Champion again?


It could possibly happen this Sunday with the ROCK. I hope not but it could happen.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

nice way to mask the recaps... come the fuck on


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

some great hype for CM Punk vs. Dwayne here. :kobe


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope this is going somewhere


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

They're recapping so much shit.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol xD they even sing along


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> This crowd is hot. Wonder how long it will last


They won't make it past the hour.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Last week's Rock concert really wasn't that good, was it?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Replaying the awful Brian Gewirtz written concert. fpalm


Fixed


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We were SOOOOOOOO humiliated last week that we are going to showcase our humiliation all over again!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MillionDollarProns said:


> They need to stop ragging on Vickie, she is a goddess. A COUGAR GODDESS even though that doesn't make much sense as Goddesses are immortal and thus can't be cougars but htat's okay she is the EXCEPTION


Dat immortal cougar realness.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock has a pretty decent singing voice


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

rock concert ftw


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WTF? Parking lot segment with Rock? :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That laugh.......


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

What would happen if Vickie said excuse me over 10 times? would the arena colapse the most she has ever done as far as I know is 8.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LIVE VIA SATELLITE


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

dat annoying voice


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Dat leather jacket.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wish King and Cole would stay this quiet during face promos.

And the whole show actually.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DAT leather jacket


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Those GOAT shades.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock with jacket and glasses :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So, apparently, Vickie has banned Rock from the building, saying he will be arrested if he enters.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Heyman's the greatest thing ever


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The backstage entrance to RAW is always by _Carbon Dioxide_ Tanks..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rock with glasses :mark:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Do they have a security checkpoint set up in the parking lot? :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Hollywood Rock*


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

is rock here tonight or is it pre-taped?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They've tried this before, Vickie. Didn't work.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

scrilla said:


> LIVE VIA SATELLITE


DAT HATE is no good, brother


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These arrests storylines are boring


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope this isn't a way of scamming Rock not being at the arena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stink pickles? Soap opera writers should stick to soap operas.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Who wears a leather jacket with adidas sweat pants?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

these extras showing better acting chops than dwayne


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Are they gonna go with the old "I bought a ticket!" angle?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Meh why are they wasting Rock on Vickie fucking Guerrero? Use it to build the match ffs


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Authorities just turned heel :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rock clowning Teo LOL


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone know if these cops are local talent or what?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

"Imaginary nutsack"?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Rock is a closet homosexual, he thinks about everyone else's cock and balls all day


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Borias said:


> Are they gonna go with the old "I bought a ticket!" angle?


You already know.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ether said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


That's exactly what I thought as well. :lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG Rock went there with Teo and the imaginary girlfriend!!! :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I KNEW IT! I KNEW THERE WAS GONNA BE A MANTI TE'O JOKE!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOH TE'O


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rock :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Fake cop corpsing. :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Imaginary nut sack


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is classic Rock :lmao

Fucking awesome.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Stink pickles? Soap opera writers should stick to soap operas.


I'm pretty sure the Rock came up with that. Sounds like his type of humor.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Dwayne just buried one of his Samoan fans. that's a low blow.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

is that a metal detector??


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That cop wants to laugh so bad lol....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Those cops are what The Shield would look like if they were around in 1993.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOO The Rock got me cracking up lmao


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Meh. 90s jokes from The Rock.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Paul and Vickie:










Jesus, Dwayne is tedious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just about to tune it, what have I missed?


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Middle cop is corpsing hahaha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Promo-wise, Rock hasn't lost a step.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Here we go, the rock back to talking about penis', Twinkie breasts and stupid childish corny lines.

Does he realise how stupid he looks? He gets owned in the mic talk in this feud.

I wish he'd just wrestle


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Still got it Rock.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT ROCK PROMO! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That middle cop is trying so hard to keep it together.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this skit seems directly like from the Attitude Era..

maybe there's credence to these TV14 rumors

hmm..


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Same old shit rock. Pleas shut him up Punk!!!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The Rock seems to deliver his actual promo style with his sunglasses on, like he's switched on.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

"i had too much cookiepuss" best sign ever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

haven't laughed once at these awful jokes. shed a tear for Manti as well.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

meh, vicy voice is annoying.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao the guards corpsing


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Heyman is so fucking money


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Please Vickie... Don't do that again.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The VICK!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone please put a damn muzzle on Vickie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Rock came up with that. Sounds like his type of humor.


I doubt it. Writers write the promos nowadays. Rock isn't even a full-timer.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NO. VICKIE, JUST DON'T.

I SAID DON'T


FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Oh come on, that was very clever" 

LOL, it's like Heyman knows she sucks and was like "Come on guys, that one was alright"


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

:lmao

THE VICK


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lol Vickie.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Vick?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I WOULD LOVE TO SMELL WHAT THE VICK IS COOKING

as long as it's not dogs.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Should have done the eyebrow too


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

................what I miss?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Smell what The Vick is cooking :lmao

Ok that was funny


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Vickie is the true people's champion.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is Vickie in this angle again?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Well that was retarded.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Heyman's face at Vickie's scream :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

wow amazing.Fucking amazing.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

lmao if yaaaa smeeeeeeeeeellll what the VICK is COOKING!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

#TheVick


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

if you smell what the vic is cooking :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Jailhouse Rock'

Hurrr-durrrr....I see what you did there, Vickie.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

If you smell, what Vickie is cooking!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

No exit music for Vickie?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Foreshadowing Michael Vick?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

IF YOU SMELL... WHAT THE VICK... IS COOKIN'! I LOVE HER!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Some of the people on this forum would love to smell what Vickie is cooking


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

vickie screaming down the mic has scarred me


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I really like Vickie. She is so terrifying.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I love you Vickie <3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think my eardrums are bleeding.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great promo. It really felt like the Rock, not Dwayne Johnson as the Rock.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, at first I thought she said "What the bitch is cooking" lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> That middle cop is trying so hard to keep it together.


lol seriously!

worst actor ever he was on the verge of losing it laughing

:lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The Vick is cooking some dogs


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if ya smell what the vick is cooking?











if she cooks pitbull who is going to sing happy birthday for dwayne this year? flo rida?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Someone needs a gif of Vickie's Face


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

John Cena enters at number -4368 wins in 10 secs.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Beat the Clock Challenge for what again?!?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So......anyone with a brain would pick 30


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A superstar chooses at what number they will enter the rumble?
Who would pick anything but number 30?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Rock once again gets out-shined and it's Vickie out of all people lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god cena is gonna beat the clock and chose the number 1 spot in the rumble and win it all over coming the odds


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

beat the clock.... fuck yeah, always loved it


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kayfabe wise and reality wise, why would anyone pick a number that wasn't #30?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

She's the best heel in the business.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rooting for Orton to win this one


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Orton v Antonio?

I dig it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why on Earth would anyone with a brain pick something besides 30, unless you're Jericho in 03 who wanted to repeat what Michaels did.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> if you smell what the vic is cooking :lmao:lmao:lmao


Excellent Avatar :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Beat the clock challenge and winner decides what number they choose to come in as :kobe


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

First time I've ever been awake and bothered to find a live stream while logged onto to here.

I can't help but feel a little bit sorry for people who don't get The Rock.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Randy Orton vs Cesaro in a beat the clock challenge. :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the opening and those cops were trying not to laugh... Awesome.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

If u smell what wwfans123 is cooking?shit


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

WWE create this beat the clock challange, winner gets to choose number... *FACEPALM* whats the point? there all gonna choose no.30 lol,
unless ur john cena! NO.1


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

lol Pain & Gain commercial


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

That was great. Vintage DWAYNE!

Hopefully some people in this thread learn more about the business.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Orton and Cesaro. Fan of both men, but Orton might win, though they should have Cesaro win and assert his position.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena will win and pick #14, to overcome the curse.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Vicky is getting a second marriage proposal tonite - from me....:lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pain and Gain looks terrible.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RKO to win please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vicki at this point is a staff away from being Rita Repulsa from power rangers


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Some of the people on this forum would love to smell what Vickie is cooking


:jaydamn


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> A superstar chooses at what number they will enter the rumble?
> Who would pick anything but number 30?


cena so he can come in first and defy the odds


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

WTF? You get to choose what number you enter? You fucking choose 30 of course. Why wouldn't you? This is like free style swimming,you fucking pick front crawl.

Whatever, I'm getting hung up on a small detail because that was very entertaining first part with little to moan about, Rock monologuing and the cops trying not to laugh too much.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Should be a good match comming up


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> oh god cena is gonna beat the clock and chose the number 1 spot in the rumble and win it all over coming the odds


Correct. They have been playing up that whole 2012 was Cena's worst year. Well 2013 will be his best year


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Only number 30 should be picked or 27.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Welcome to the WWE. Where we will cram 5 matches into an hour that should last close to 3 and just put a time limit on them.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Vick says
The Vick says 
The Vick says
The Vick says
The Vick says know your damn role


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

COP CORPSING!

SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I swear if Cena wins and he picks #1
and the kids cheer I'm going to crack up.
What kind of idiot would do this?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Pain and Gain is going to make a KILLING at the box office

all in on that


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Welcome to the WWE. Where we will cram 5 matches into an hour that should last close to 3 and just put a time limit on them.


That's exactly why I hate Beat the Clock matches. So fucking pointless.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

John Cena's going to win that Beat The Clock challenge, pick #1, and then win the Rumble :troll


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Some of the people on this forum would love to smell what Vickie is cooking


Roast beef, perhaps?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Godfather- said:


> cena so he can come in first and defy the odds


You know I almost wonder if this is the way they're going with it.

I see no other reason aside from that to just say the winner gets to come in at #30.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> A superstar chooses at what number they will enter the rumble?
> Who would pick anything but number 30?


Cena wins Beat The Clock, picks #1 spot to again prove this is his year, and still wins :cena4


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

lol @ you geeks already complaining about that rock promo. shit was good.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty good start to the show, it shows they're putting effort now. They're making it bigger by getting police involved and getting Rock arrested if he gets in. Plus, we got a beat the clock challenge


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Sheamus going to win the challenge, enter at number one and win the rumble. :kobe3


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Opening segment was actually pretty good. Thank Fuck they didn't keep The Rock till the last hour again.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> A superstar chooses at what number they will enter the rumble?
> Who would pick anything but number 30?


John Cena. He would pick number one. "

No easy way! No cheap win! I will be number 1, win the rumble,headlinewrestlemaniandbecomeWWWECHAMP*voicecracks*ION!"


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love snitch more than Pain and Gain.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

bet cena wins the clock challenge and decides to enter as the first participant and then wins the rumble


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

A cena addres coming up...

Noooooo


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> That was great. Vintage DWAYNE!
> 
> Hopefully some people in this thread learn more about the business.


Who's the guy in your signature? Just curious.

Oh, and go Cesaro. I'm pretty excited for Cesaro/Orton.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> COP CORPSING!
> 
> SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena to address the show. Can't wait for that. Clowns


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena will win and choose to enter at 1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet Kane could smell what the Vick was cooking..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome parking lot segment. Classic Rock. Nice way to hold viewers with this angle.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, great. We gotta hear from THAT douche later tonight.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

John Cena addresses the fans, again. How exciting.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Paul and Vicki acting as allies.

Also, fire Randy Orton.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

scrilla said:


> haven't laughed once at these awful jokes. shed a tear for Manti as well.


Why? It's not our fault that he didn't want to come out of the closet. :harden


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

cena talks to the wwe universe aka "im doing it for all of you"


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Cesaro vs Orton is a great match.. this will be a featured feud going forward

possibly culminating in Wrestlemania


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cesaro with DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

3 god damn hours and we still have jobber entrances!!!!
DAMMIITTTTT
AND HE IS THE US CHAMPION


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cesaro with dat jobber entrance :|


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh fuck that, Cesaro with the jobber entrance. I love his music.

Well at least it sounds like the filler matches will serve a purpose tonight for once.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Because the winner isn't going to pick number 30 fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Clique said:


> Cena wins Beat The Clock, picks #1 spot to again prove this is his year, and still wins :cena4


But he has to eliminate everyone personally to get the full effect.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Now he loves America?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I heard that the cops were corpsing. SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Antonio Cesaro with the jobber entrance.

It is a hateful thing. Randall's looking super orange tonight.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

will Orton job two weeks in a row?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton pop, like always! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cesaro better win


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

John Cena addressing the WWE Universe, He going to win The Rumble :cena3


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

7 Mins and 47 Seconds


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

God damn slow internetz

That was much better from The Rock :rock


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Please make Cesaro look good. Please make Cesaro look good. Please make Cesaro look good. Please make Cesaro look good.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

John Cena and will do the honourable thing and choose number 1 and because he is going to gain some respect :cena


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Cesaro really wants to get heat, he needs to drag the flag down the ramp or stick it up his nose.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> The Vick says
> The Vick says
> The Vick says
> The Vick says
> The Vick says know your damn role


Bless.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Orton/Rock moment please.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Orton and Caesaro. This could be.good.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm REALLY digging Cesaro's white coat.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Orton has faced two champions the past two RAW's, and they have both received jobber entrances. Really?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Randy's not going down clean 2 weeks in a row...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That was good opening segment. This should be a good match. Didn't see their previous bout.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Punter said:


> Cesaro with DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE :lol


Yeah I didn't like that to much. He deserves better!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Randy Orton still looks like a super duper star.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Inb4Shield











again


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

VINTAGE VIPER ORTON OUTTA NOWHERE COILING RAGE VINTAGE APEX ORTON PREDATOR VOICES OUTTA NOWHERE RKO


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Orton not looking as lean as usual. looking more like circa 2006, must be back on the gas.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Here comes the shield........


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... odds on Cena vs Ziggler? :cena


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Orton looking extra oiled up tonight.

Cena vs. Ziggler is NOT on RAW tonight? Bless you WWE Creative.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cesaro should talk shit about MLK.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 they make a fuck up with the time and somebody else wins the challenge


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cesaro yet to be beaten I believe. AC over Orton here.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Cena wins Beat the Clock. Picks #1. First guy eliminated. "Leaves" the WWE. Comes back at SummerSlam when Triple H needs a tag partner.

Best 6 months of wrestling in WWE history.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm just about to tune it, what have I missed?


*Only #TheVick proving why she's the best heel in the business. *


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Orton being job out..good. He shouldn't bite the hands that weeds him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Now he loves America?


He respects the USA, but he hates the people who lives in the USA.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark: CESARO
Pretty much both ain't winning the challenge, which is great because both can pull of a good match with enough time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> Orton/Rock moment please.


Would mark so hard for this. I want to see a Orton/Rock match/promo so bad.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

3 hour show and cant give wrestlers entrances fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why not just give the winner #30? Why do they get to choose? They're not going to pick #1 are they?!

Unless Cena needs to overcome the odds again...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You mean the winner of the Rumble will open Mania?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Randy will win out of nowhere!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> VINTAGE VIPER ORTON OUTTA NOWHERE COILING RAGE VINTAGE APEX ORTON PREDATOR VOICES OUTTA NOWHERE RKO


HE'S GOING TO THAT PLACE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Cesaro should talk shit about MLK.


He needs to be fighting a black guy then.






...So basically Kofi.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

quick everyone run to the kitchen grab a snack and a drink put your feet up relax and prepare to watch last weeks Raw.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cesaro's attire is HORRIBLE tonight :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if they'll go through with someone choosing #30, I think they'll save #30 for some huge return like Bork lazer or some nonesense like that


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Manti is a huge Dwayne fan btw. follows him on twitter and everything. horrible to see how Dwayne treats his fan. just an awful, awful man. #wewantphil


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope the first match is not long and then we get 5 more filler 10 minutes matches.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"They must beat their opponent as fast as possible"

*MEANWHILE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING CESARO HAS ORTON IN A HEADLOCK*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are already talking about early entrances winning the Rumble
Ohh god.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lmao all the effort to not mention Benoit.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> 3 hour show and cant give wrestlers entrances fpalm



Gotta make room for those backstage segments. That was a terrible LT press.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

randy's looking bloated tonight


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

These beat the clock challenges are so dumb because the quality of opponents vary wildly


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

dan the marino said:


> He needs to be fighting a black guy then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kofi is not a stereotype.

Now Darrell Young, on the other hand, would be a perfect opponent.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> HE'S GOING TO THAT PLACE


HES HEARING THOSE VOICES


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I swear I would flip of John Cena wins in 10 seconds and chooses 30th to enter the Royal Rumble

#BeatTheClock

DIE SUPERCENA DIE!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole just dropped a stat mentioning that only 2 men have won the Rumble from entry #1. Clever way of not mentioning Benoit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Randy will win out of nowhere!


Add Spoiler tag next time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

scrilla said:


> Manti is a huge Dwayne fan btw. follows him on twitter and everything. horrible to see how Dwayne treats his fan. just an awful, awful man. #wewantphil



I'm sure Manti laughed his ass off


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

2004 RR didn't happen guys


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> 3 hour show and cant give wrestlers entrances fpalm


I know right? Amazing considering that they managed it with a two hour show. These ad breaks are insane. Now they just.went to another ad break in the middle of the match. I can deal with alot of things Raw throws out there these days but enduring the sheer amount of commercials is rough.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Orton w/ dat bacne


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I swear to good if cena enters at number 1 and wins then goes on to win the title at WM. Then at WM30 if Cena ends the streak. Then WWE will lose many many fans and WWE will be axed in 2017


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Really? A commercial break during a beat the clock challenge?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Beat the clock through the ads? Hardly seems fair.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

They cut to commercial during a Beat the Clock challenge? Hahaha.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

DID YOU KNOW?

Zach Gowen could've technically won every Rumble match


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That was a FOUR MINUTE segment.

FOUR MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I really hate when they go to a commercial during every match.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

THIS MATCH CONTINUES LIVE


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

A commercial break ? Wtf?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm guessing I missed The Rock. What did he do? What did he say?


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's to Cesaro not getting pinned or submitted by an American!!!

Oh, and I hope Ziggler wins the beat-the-clock challenge and picks #1.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BEAT THE CLOCK

But make sure you wait for the commercials to finish guys, them's the rules.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

c'mon commercial during a beat the clock match?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Fucking L-O-L at a Beat the Clock match going to commercial break mid-match. I can't...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Now we can time the commercials. 3:02-??? I'm going to guess 5:22


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Monday night Commercial


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm guessing I missed The Rock. What did he do? What did he say?


Something something candy ass something something cooking


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Unless all 30 entrants participate in this challenge, how is it fair? Only a few wrestlers get a chance to win? 

Nice bit of illogical and downright retarded booking. Did a kid with downs write this garbage?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Would mark so hard for this. I want to see a Orton/Rock match/promo so bad.


No need. I can do it right here:

Rock: "Fact of the matter is Randy Orton, and listen here, because the Rock says that you and your snake piss filled ass is going down this Sunday"

Orton: "That's going to be hard to do Rock when...*pause*....I punt your skull down"

Hell, anyone else probably has better delivery then Orton.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow. No entrance for Antonio and now the match has a commercial break. Making time for Cena later.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> DID YOU KNOW?
> 
> Zach Gowen could've technically won every Rumble match


Haha +1


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I'm sure Manti laughed his ass off


probably contemplating suicide. if he does it, then Dwayne will be solely at fault here.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Add Spoiler tag next time


. Isnt it live tonight? I am not spoiling, just betting.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder how many posts there will be be between my last and this one.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

No sight of debut album guy yet... hmm..


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> I swear to good if cena enters at number 1 and wins then goes on to win the title at WM. Then at WM30 if Cena ends the streak. Then WWE will lose many many fans and WWE will be axed in 2017


Christ.

No they won't.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I love these ads during raw. I never miss a second of it


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Now we can time the commercials. 3:02-??? I'm going to guess 5:22


Time stands still when they go to commercial :cool2


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

KeepinItReal said:


> Here's to Cesaro not getting pinned or submitted by an American!!!
> 
> Oh, and I hope Ziggler wins the beat-the-clock challenge and picks #1.


what? why should he?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm guessing I missed The Rock. What did he do? What did he say?


Who cares about The Rock when The Vick is part of the show.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Watchin WWE for the first time in months... Commercials during a Beat the Clock Challenge? Awesome. fpalm


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

people stop complaining how it's a 3 hour show and wrestlers aren't getting proper entrances

3 hours goes by quick and tonight's show is jam packed..

hell, 30 minutes already gone ffs!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone else see that Pamela Anderson ad? :kobe4


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Brown Horatio said:


> randy's looking bloated tonight


*It's because he hasn't found a purse to shit in yet.











*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

RKO outtanowhere for the win!


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Whoever gears beat the fastest should get a lower number. I miss the days of creative entrance numbers. Guys challenging for numbers and drawing numbers.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

scrilla said:


> probably contemplating suicide. if he does it, then Dwayne will be solely at fault here.


I bet he blasts Simple Plan's "Perfect" before doing so.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> DID YOU KNOW?
> 
> Zach Gowen could've technically won every Rumble match


They actually talked about this on the air in a moment of continuity in WWE. They said that he was ineligible to compete in the Royal Rumble because he didn't have two feet!


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Wow. No entrance for Antonio and now the match has a commercial break. Making time for Cena later.


what part of utah are you from?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Cole just dropped a stat mentioning that only 2 men have won the Rumble from entry #1. Clever way of not mentioning Benoit.


Glad I am not the only one who notice


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

If there was any viewer left who didn't know everything about wrestling is scripted, they just confirmed it by cutting to a FULL COMMERCIAL BREAK during a timed beat the clock match..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's because he hasn't found a purse to shit in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

too...many...adds


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Anyone else see that Pamela Anderson ad? :kobe4


Yep. Still :ass


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Pongo said:


> what? why should he?


Well, I'm a "fan" of Dolph Ziggler, and thus wish to see him succeed.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

remember i broke the story first when Orton gets fired for his third wellness violation after tonight's match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Godfather- said:


> No sight of debut album guy yet... hmm..


:sad:


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> people stop complaining how it's a 3 hour show and wrestlers aren't getting proper entrances
> 
> 3 hours goes by quick and tonight's show is jam packed..
> 
> hell, 30 minutes already gone ffs!


Indeed, they've only extended the show by 4 minutes. The other 56 are commercials.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I love these ads during raw. I never miss a second of it


You love Raw during ads, you mean :cool2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I would have loved it if it was concluded during the break.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder how many fucks Orton gave when they told him he was going to lose to Barrett clean.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

6:44! That was a 3 minute and 40 second break. God damn.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Missed about 30 mins of this. Beat the Clock?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is anyone on commentary ever going to mention that Randy Orton's father invented the Superplex?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Milkshake227 said:


> what part of utah are you from?


Carbon County


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The next beat the clock competitors better do better because Cena only needs about 1 minute to win his match


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why the fuck did they have a commercial during a BTC? ARRGGHGGHHHH!!111


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Really long match, not complaining, but they are both out easily.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat strength from cesaro


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

These two have pretty good chemistry.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm calling it right know: either Sheamus or Ryback is gonna win Beat The Clock.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Something something candy ass something something cooking


Same old bullshit then?



LKRocks said:


> Who cares about The Rock when The Vick is part of the show.


Precisely.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow since when has it ever taken Randy Orton 10 minutes to beat someone?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

#BeatTheClock is trending world wide!

I bet its not for good things either.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy fuck Michael Cole is awful as shit tonight
"Orton uh, realizes uh, how uhhh, important uhhh, it is to win"


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice slam Cesaro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at a beat the clock match lasting longer than five minutes. This shit's going 10.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Vince McMAhon is a bloody genius

#BeatTheClock

is getting so much interest and attention right now, already twitter's exploded with WWE talk

VKM is a bloody genius


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I wonder how many fucks Orton gave when they told him he was going to lose to Barrett clean.


Same as he's giving tonight - 0.

He just looks so bored out there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cesaro is SO great. No surprise.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Wait, I must have missed something. Cesaro likes America now? When/why did that happen?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Whomever wins this can't pick 30 can they? 30 is usually a surprise, someone significant or returning?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena to no sell time and beat the clock before it starts?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

KeepinItReal said:


> Well, I'm a "fan" of Dolph Ziggler, and thus wish to see him succeed.


no i don0t understand why should he picks the number one entry one he can pick the last one


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro better go over in this match


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Already 10 minutes? fpalm. How many matches they have in this tournament?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope after all of this, the last match is Big Show v Kofi in another 5 second squash


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> Wait, I must have missed something. Cesaro likes America now? When/why did that happen?


He loves the country, but hates the people.

He said for 10000th time


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Love's America but hates Americans :lol
Better than his multi-language gimmick.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

great promo by the rock
but i was expecting some punk fans to say silly things about it
you just don't get the rock character or only watched during this fucking era


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ignoring Benoit I see.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RKO OUT OF nowhere!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to guess that every match will beat the clock previously set and then the last match will miss out by a bout a second or two.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

is Randy Orton ok? Cesaro is taking him to rasslin school..

The Viper can't keep up..

this is surprising


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Does he always have to do that stupid clap when he does the scoop slam?


----------



## Grimmetal (Jan 8, 2013)

Ruck_Fules said:


> #BeatTheClock is trending world wide!
> 
> I bet its not for good things either.


RSL TIL I DIE. From St. George.

This is a stupid booking idea.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Already 9 minutes? fpalm. How many matches they have in this tournament?


Logic says that there should be 15 matches. Probably will be 4 or 5.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

This is way to long for a BTCC match, those saying Henry to win in a 15 second squash match looks likely now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Weak uppercut sell, Orton.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat uppercut


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WTF, Orton gonna kick out of the Swiss Death?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Randy orton was just sitting emotionless and cole said he was feeding off the crowd


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice jacknife and DAT UPPERCUT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Where the efff is Christian? Maybe he will be in a Beat The Clock since I heard hes coming back for the Rumble. But Prob just gonna be a surprise entrant that night though.*


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> Vince McMAhon is a bloody genius
> 
> #BeatTheClock
> 
> ...


VKM will know fuck all about twitter.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Orton obviously doesn't give a fuck about winning BTC since he's pandering to the crowd


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

got a big scoop for you guys right here, BREAKING NEWS:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> Cesaro better go over in this match


*He already went over him clean last time.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

How come Vince or Trips doesn't come out and fire/ban the Shield for fucking up every damn match in the past two months?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That uppercut is so ace.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That uppercut


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

god that uppercut is nothing but wrestling sexiness

FUCK


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

WrestleMania this match. Give them at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

DAT UPPERCUT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Clock: 10m32s
*
Micheal Cole: 'It's all about winning this match as quickly as he can!'

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BEAT THE CLOCK MEANS WRESTLING A 15 MINUTE MATCH.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

y'all seein this right?

Cesaro is brutalizing Randy Orton..

RKO!!! RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!!! omfg


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Best place to be in for the Royal Rumble? #30. Worst place to be in for the Royal Rumble? Catering.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT RKO!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Pongo said:


> no i don0t understand why should he picks the number one entry one he can pick the last one


Just so he can show off when he lasts til the end.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao As always.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL vintage


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> No sight of debut album guy yet... hmm..


debut album guy doesnt curtain jerk anymore, he's strictly main event.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*sigh* RKO from outta nowhere...


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

These two certainly won't be beating the clock lol.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Pongo said:


> no i don0t understand why should he picks the number one entry one he can pick the last one


The same amount of people have won the Rumble by being the first entrant as they have by being 30. In theory it wouldn't make a difference. Given his character Ziggler, being a showoff, he would want to eliminate everyone to prove himself.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

US Champion defeated.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RKO! OUT OF NOWHERE! NEVER DONE BEFORE! WOW!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

OUTTA NOWHERE

and still no fucks given


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, we know Orton isn't winning the tournament for sure.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I literally lost 100% interest in that match when it went to commercial & didn't even look at my TV again until it was over.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, now Cesaro can say he was never pinned by an American with mic skills.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RKO Thanks Randy


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least this time the RKO really was out of nowhere....and Cole didn't call it, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why couldn't Orton do that 5, 6, 7, 8 mins ago?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I figured Randy would win seeing that he jobbed last week. Good ole 50/50 booking.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

From out of nowhere! Amazing!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OUT OF MOTHERFUCKING NOWHERE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Predictable ending is predictable


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, that was long and sort of shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a pretty good match. Those two work well together.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

an austin fan talking about the samo old shit?
how ironic!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What awful, awful booking.

Eat ring post, no sell it and hit an RKO with the same shoulder ten seconds later.

Christ


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE! And Orton pins Cesaro, setting the pace at 11:36.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Of course, RKO outta nowhere and he doesn't sell the beating he was receiving from Cesaro.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

From out of nowhere:lmao They really cant help it but to call it that way every time


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

BLANDY WINS BLANDY WINS BLANDY WINS


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

That match was longer then *5* Wrestlemania matches from last year. 6 if you include the preshow.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd love for Cesaro to dominate me for over ten minutes.....


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

That's stupid... Really stupid


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

11:36. Beat that bitches.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Predictable winner


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

guess swagger isn't going to be the first american to beat cesaro then


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cesaro's first (televised) defeat to an American, right?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Lets build up Cesaro with a "no American can pin me gimmick!"

Fed to a drug addicted viper


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What chrome monster vomited King's t-shirt into existence?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Stupid ass booking.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

OUTTA NO WHERE!!!! lmao/ Never gets old. >_>


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Goosebumps for mick man.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish
We got @TheRock. We got @CMPunk. We got another 2 hours & 40 minutes to kill. We got a problem. #RAWTonight

Couldn't say it any better.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

At least Foley gets a proper video package


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Every time I hear Orton's intro I hear:

"I hear voices and some omelettes...."


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i thought it was a creative finish. fully expected Randall to do the job and get fired given his new physical state.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Match was O.K, didn't really work when the match is built around being quick when you want it (and Orton and Cesaro seemed to want) a longer match and Orton has a move set and character which involves slowness.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

Big E needs to talk more on the mic, dude brings the lols on twitter by making fun of the whole "ryblack" and AJ thing


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'd love for Cesaro to dominate me for over ten minutes.....


Well then.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

You deserve it Mick. Congrats.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Before punk ,Mankind was God


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

2nd time in a week Cesaro has taken Orton to school


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, so NOW you wanna give us a Foley HOF video montage? You're 7 fucking days late, Vince.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> That match was longer then *5* Wrestlemania matches from last year. 6 if you include the preshow.


Eeek.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Cesaro paid the clock no attention all match. He was doing headlocks and front facelocks wasting time...then he out of nowhere becomes interested in how long the match had been going? Smh. Dumb


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why do people complain about the RKO being 'out of nowhere', when there's countless finishers also 'out of nowhere', the Super Kick being the best example?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> guess swagger isn't going to be the first american to beat cesaro then


Ryback beat him a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This Mick Foley package makes me cry like a baby.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Great Foley video.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Apparently they can say wwf as well


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

did they edit Foley's paper belt to say WWE? :kobe


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

This Mick Foley package. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

In the Foley package you could hear Cole say "WWF"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY 

Perfect headline inductee


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Mick Foley has achieved the dreams of everyone who has ever been told You Can't Do It!" 

That is my favorite Michael Cole call of all time. Wish they used it. 

Great video package for Foley though.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great video package for Foley. Legend.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome video package. It's weird seeing a thin Mick Foley.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cocoa Butter said:


> Big E needs to talk more on the mic, dude brings the lols on twitter by making fun of the whole "ryblack" and AJ thing


His name isn't Ryblack.

It's Choc Lesnar


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well deserved Mick Foley!


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

Dat Foley promo! Well deserved, legend!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay match between Orton/Cesaro.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really enjoyed the match. *


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

RAW.....IS.....RECAPS


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:cuss: They should've of let Cesaro go over by countout since he's not going to pin Orton and besides Orton's not going to win the challenge.


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

Watched Foley video Package on Youtube a couple days ago. Should have had it for him before he came out last monday. Can't wait for HOF!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So happy for Foley getting in the HOF.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Wait so if they can say WWF why is the blur there?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

They managed to do a Foley hype spot and showed not a single drop of blood :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the OTT HOF music.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ambrose! Fuck the other two. :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SHIELD PROMO!!! SHIELD PROMO!!!

ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The shorter Ambrose's hair gets, the sadder I become.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How was it decided who was in these qualifying matches? They should have had qualifying matches for the qualifying matches :bryan


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT! THEY'RE SAYING WWF AGAIN!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

love me some Ambrose


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this shit...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate the RKO. 

Cesaro's upper cut thing should built as the deadly OUTTA NOWHERE move that finishes matches.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Shield: WWE's resident Deus Ex Machina


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Where are The Shield's name tags?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I hereby declare the theme of this week's RAW discussion thread to be "Funny Gifs"


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

STING IN THE VIDEO PACKAGE.

HE'S RETURNING.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Reigns is as mechanical as Orton verbally


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I love that video.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Finish made me sad


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ridiculously sick of these three.

Same damn thing over and over for months with no logic or purpose behind it.


PS: Ambrose reminds me of Sam Rockwell


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats to @realMickFoley for being the first Hall of Famer to have unblurred WWF logos in his video package #RAWTonight


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Dat Roman Reigns


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


>





TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose! Fuck the other two. :mark:


:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Shield: WWE's resident Deus Ex Machina


Till the anonymous raw gm fires them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES! Creepy Camcorder Shield promo! 

They should have more of these.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i feel like the shield has lost a lot of steam since TLC.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That shield promo :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So wait? The Shield put this video together? That's actually pretty impressive then. Very high tech editing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of that fabulous Ambrose crazy is just waiting to explode.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that was cool vid package


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

sick promo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LET'S DOOOO IT! LOCK N LOAD! BRING ON THE PAAAAAAAIN!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol Seth... My body is ready!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the Shield but they better start adding new chapters very soon (4th member? Come clean about involvement with Punk/Heyman?) because the beatdowns are starting to wear thin if that is all we're getting and Ryback just beats them solo at Wrestlemania.

That said, good video putting them over.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice Shield video. Warming up to them.

Hansel & Gretel anyone? Dying to see that.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"..we're just getting started" - Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns .. THE SHIELD!

omfg..

chilling
haunting
POWERFUL!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> Great Foley video.


Agreed. Despite all the era arguments that have been had here. You have to admit there was definitely some magic to it all back then.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose! Fuck the other two. :mark:


No problem :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice video package. Seems a couple of weeks late though.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Believe in the heels


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I think that Shield video promo made me fall in love with them all over again.

And Ambrose :ass Please come out tonight.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Shield should beat down The Rock tonight.

Ambrose v Rock sounds like a good time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DAT SHIELD PROMO


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Roman Reigns:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Punter said:


> I hereby declare the theme of this week's RAW discussion thread to be "Funny Gifs"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i feel like the shield has lost a lot of steam since TLC.



Yeah, that match was great. They've not been all that important as of late. Attacking Orton / Sheamus doesn't do much for them as neither are in recognizable programs right now.

Hope they do something tonight or at the Rumble, they really need it. It doesn't even need to be a match win, just some quality air time.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Enough with these video recorded looking promos, we need an in-ring promo!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Shield should beat down The Rock tonight.
> 
> Ambrose v Rock sounds like a good time.


Ambrose vs Anyone sounds like a good time


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This whole camera thing with the Shield is the most illogical thing the WWE have ever done. Ambrose puts it down on the ground when he's finished, leaves it on, then travels a few hundred miles to another arena and picks it up again and it's still running


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> Nice Shield video. Warming up to them.
> 
> Hansel & Gretel anyone? Dying to see that.


Why the hell would ANYONE pay to see that movie?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't be having The Shield over shadow Rock/Punk now can they?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> Ridiculously sick of these three.
> 
> Same damn thing over and over for months with no logic or purpose behind it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Anark said:


> I hate the RKO.
> 
> Cesaro's upper cut thing should built as the deadly OUTTA NOWHERE move that finishes matches.


*Yeah too bad he has that gay nut grabber, anal fisting finisher he has... it's fucking terrible.


and by gay I mean homosexual.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There are some creepy ass people posting tonight.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> How was it decided who was in these qualifying matches? They should have had qualifying matches for the qualifying matches :bryan


This would require planning ahead. None of that happens! Some matches on Saturday morning or smackdown to get into these matches would only make a series and apparently wwe can't handle that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PAHKAH


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Calm down about the shields promos. Christ

They aren't anything to orgasm about to be fair. They're simply ok. Ambrose isn't even showing off anything to brag about either in these backstage videos


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did You Know? 

The WWE is the greatest company on the face of the planet and everybody loves them because it'd be stupid not to.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

RaneGaming said:


> Ambrose vs Anyone sounds like a good time


WrestleMania. Ambrose. Punk. Bryan. Triple Threat. 45+ minutes.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WWWWEEEEEELLLLLLL It's THE BIG SHOW


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

A wild snorlax appeared!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This heifer...


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

dat cena popularity


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

441 lbs? Fuck off :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Big Show, no thanks..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Why the hell would ANYONE pay to see that movie?



Because it looks cool, that's why. :cool2
I guess you didn't like Van Helsing either.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Calm down about the shields promos. Christ
> 
> They aren't anything to orgasm about to be fair. They're simply ok. Ambrose isn't even showing off anything to brag about either in these backstage videos


Would you like a Slater promo instead? or Maybe a Flair/Miz segment?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> A wild snorlax appeared!


So Good


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it me or is the commercial breaks getting more airtime than Raw itself???


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

We want ALBERTO DEL HERO


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WEEEEEEEELLLLL ITS TIME FOR A PISS BREAK


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm bored.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> 441 lbs? Fuck off :lmao


31 stone. I could believe that actually.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryder gonna die.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

So your telling me that the Big Show can't pick up the announcers table?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Ryder...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Zack, you want air time.

Here it is.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

A 2 min Match


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow. For once, I'm on Big Show's side. KILL HIM SHOW!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Time for Ryder to get squashed.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Disciple514 said:


> Is it me or is the commercial breaks getting more airtime than Raw itself???


This is supposed to make us watch the active app.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder :lmao


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Well this is going to be quick.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Ryder Vs Big Show..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor Zsck Ryder.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ryder :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Job Ryder! Time to get knocked out.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Poor Zack. Finally gets on Raw, KO'ed by Show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

booker t wanted to be a hero for latino's


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Piss off, Ryder.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh no. Zack Ryder is going to get killed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, Zack Ryder is still alive.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Raw just got prettier.*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Zack! I think he has a chance guys


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL Big Show vs Zak Ryder?!

Big Show wins in 30 seconds

hahaha


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Alberto is a great man. going to get a Mt. Rushmore of Mexico tattoo next week. ADR, CAIN and MARQUEZ.




lol Ryder. if this was a beat the clock match Big Show would easily win.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox :lol win


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zack ryder got a cheap pops lol


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Ryder out there to get buried


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Squash match?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: please don't be a 10 second squash

MADDOX :mark: :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wheeeere Is The DishSoap*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ANOTHER Last Man Standing match? :lmao

DAT RYDER GOING TO GET BERRIED :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Brad Maddox is funny as hell.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Maddox is here? HEY GUYS

And, Ryder has the Internet Championship on his tights.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Against Ryder? :lmao
Big Show is winning the tournament.

Edit: Oh, it's not a tournament match, nevermind.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

SQUASH MATCCCCH! WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Maddox is amazing.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I need to take out the garbage. Should have done it before this match started. Crap.

EDIT: garbage*. Not commercial.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yay, no bitching from Ryder this week, right? Right?

MADDOX! #BEEFMODE

LMAO he reminds me of Eric Bischoff


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Brad Maddox popping out of the crowd. And now he's on commentary? I'm liking this.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

:buried:buried:buried


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO! He's on Raw again

...against Big Show...

and its Brad Maddox. The goat


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like Big Show took over ADR's weekly calendar lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

man fuck this gonna dl Kevin Nash youshoot and watch instead of this..


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

RAW IS MADDOX


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Chael Sonnen on commentary


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Maddox going to Screw big show GO GO GO


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Brad Maddox appears so randomly


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How does Brad Maddox get into the building if he doesn't have a contract?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is what happens when you speak your mind


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: MADDOX GOAT WRESTLER/REF/COMMENTATOR


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't tell what's funnier, WWE trying to make Maddox or Ryder more relevant.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol

Just what exactly is Brad Maddox's role in WWE these days?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE would like to wish you well in all your future endeavors, Zack Ryder.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryder coming out to absolute silence.

Every time I see him it only makes me more sad.

Biggest dropped ball since Nexus.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Lawler still going on about his heart attack? unk2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brad Maddox :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Hey look, Zack Ryder is still alive.


Not anymore. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well..Ryder...

Yeah...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

BRAD MADDOX needs to be on commentary all night.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Ryback will win the beat the clock challenge and ask for the number one spot. Predictable WWE.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Doesn't work for the company but sitting at the announce table commentating. I'll be sure to do that next time I go to a show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Maddox At The Announcement Table Awesome and Like I said 2 min Match


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Why didn't they just send out the mop to wrestle Show?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SAVE_US BRAD MADDOX


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Monday Night MADDOX :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brad Maddox :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Zack Ryder = Bad Luck Brian


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Bro.:lol


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn. Feel bad for Ryder.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Yeah, give ADR the belt. That'll get him over."

Ryder/Show - no contest.

This Maddox guy trying to be a younger Eric Bischoff???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This match is pretty much the story of Ryder's career.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LMFAO Big Show WMD'd Zak Ryder in like 10 seconds, LOL!! oh my god

serious squash


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

COPS can keep a 300 lb roided up monster out of the building, but can't keep Brad Maddox from jumping the rail.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pointless

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES! Maddox is gone already!

Love it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THE GOAT MADDOX ON COMMENTARY
BEST IN THE WORLD
2013 YEAR OF MADDOX!!1


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah too bad he has that gay nut grabber, anal fisting finisher he has... it's fucking terrible.
> 
> 
> and by gay I mean homosexual.*


Yeah, I hate those (ah shit, just heard Ryder's music) moves which take so long to set up that they may as well have just pinned the fucker.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Maddox isn't employed by the company, but gets to hop the railing and sit with Cole and Lawler without getting forcibly ejected by the police...logic...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I feel so bad for Zach. They are fucking him so hard.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This is Zack's reward for getting 1 million followers on Twitter :vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What a match, 5-star classic.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: please don't be a 10 second squash
> 
> MADDOX :mark: :mark:


:vince


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ryder getting that shovel....again.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

We don't care Big show, I want to see Brad Maddox


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Stone Cold Big Show


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

If Big Show lays a hand on Maddox I will flip shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why are they redoing the Last Man Standing match? Why not have turned Alberto heel and gee... I dunno, build up that win up as a big thing for the Rumble instead of a rematch?

:lmao @ Ryder. Just a note to the guys in the back: don't bother trying to get yourselves over.

:lmao @ Maddox as well. They have no idea what they're doing with this guy and it shows. And it's actually growing on me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao

Big Show


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am glad it was quick. Dont care for either of them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The match at the Royal Rumble is a LMS match? Really?

Fuck off.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Show can count. Riveting.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Two Last Man Standing matches in a row?

Did an idiot four year old book this?

Has this ever happened?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*WHAT?*


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Maddox is here? HEY GUYS
> 
> And, Ryder has the Internet Championship on his tights.


Gotta stay relevant somehow right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, he didn't even get to finish his 10 count.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

No more woo woo for 2 weeks


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Big Show has been great on the mic for the past few months.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

These last four minutes or so have summed up much of what I do not care for in today's product. Big Show squash match, Ryder treated like garbage, Maddox, Cole, King. What a steaming, tottering tower of shit they build.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

did Big Show just say "Last Man Standing" at Royal Rumble?!

CONFIRMED BREAKING NEWS: STIPULATION ADDED TO

ADR vs Big Show!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So the ref's gonna count to 5 after Show KO punches Del Rio and puts his foot on him?

K.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So at the rumble the crowd will what him until 5 then big show will just walk out?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

4 or 5 star match? Naw, I rated that match 4 shovels.

:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Show gotten to.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

WHAT?!
That was epic, he just got ran out of the ring!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rage quit


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Yay, no bitching from Ryder this week, right? Right?
> 
> MADDOX! #BEEFMODE
> 
> *LMAO he reminds me of Eric Bischoff*


I thought I was the only one.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao thank you San Jose for ending this boring segment brought to you by Big Show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Big Show is gonna beat the hell out of Alberto's car and make him shat his slacks like he did to Torrie Wilson.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Maddox isn't employed by the company, but gets to hop the railing and sit with Cole and Lawler without getting forcibly ejected by the police...logic...


:lol:lol:lol wwe logic for you, funny how the rock cant get in but maddox can


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Two Last Man Standing matches in a row?
> 
> Did an idiot four year old book this?
> 
> Has this ever happened?


Its all for Ziggy


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Maddox isn't employed by the company, but gets to hop the railing and sit with Cole and Lawler without getting forcibly ejected by the police...logic...


He still has his ref gear and is on call by Vicki when needed (kayfabe!)


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Guaranteed Ziggler cashes in on the winner.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol in before Heath Slater gets decimated.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Big Show snapping over the what chant. I agree with him though. That shit is annoying.

Ryback squashing these jobbers again does nothing for him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, that was eventful.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, come on WWE, nobody wants to see Ryback vs. Slater.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

First Ryder and now 3MB. GEEK SQUAD in full effect tonight.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't go, Maddox...


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

tell me that ryback vs slater it's not a beat the clock match


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Slater is gonna bury that jobber Ryback now!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

I've got it. Maddox = Joey Ryan.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

when I watch raw in London I might just try a Maddox. He doesn't work there after all... right?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Is Ryback in the Beat the Clock challenge?

Cena might have his hands full now. Uh oh!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Show me The Rock!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't think it is Beat the Clock.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

major swerve coming at the Royal Rumble yall:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I went to the bathroom. Where's Ryder and The GOAT Maddox?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the people that hate the big show. He is one of the best in this company, because he does exactly what he is supposed to. Be a giant, and he puts people over well. He will be behind the scenes when he retires and hopefully bring some respectability back to the WWE.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I really have gotten to the point where I hate those two Sonic assholes.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*If that match was a Beat the Clock Challenge, The Big Show would be #30 in the Royal Rumble!*

Who the fuck books this goddamn show? It makes ZERO sense! So counter-productive. The whole show is nothing but WWE stepping on their own feet. Stupid fucking idiots.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> when I watch raw in London I might just try a Maddox. He doesn't work there after all... right?


Just tell them you're Brad Maddox, and they'll be like "Oh okay, go right through Mr. Bischoff"


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

How are we supposed to take Ryback seriously as a main eventer when hes constantly in jobber squash matches?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Slater vs Ryback? Not seen that in a few months...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pamela still hot


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Another LMS match. Wonder if Ziggler will cash in.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Show needs more Rory MacDonald:


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback vs. heath in another stupid squash. Also, Zack Ryder didn't deserve that shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Is Ryback in the Beat the Clock challenge?
> 
> Cena might have his hands full now. Uh oh!


Cena will just be given an opponent who can't compete for some reason, win the match by default and be given a time of 0 seconds.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ANOTHER Die Hard movie? So I guess it's Mclaine's son now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> *Two Last Man Standing matches in a row?
> 
> Did an idiot four year old book this?
> *
> Has this ever happened?












this kid would do a better job


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Ryback vs Slater isn't beat the clock is it?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So WWE want Maddox to be what Ryder _was_?

So the WWE buried Ryder for pushing himself, yet they stole the entire concept and molded their product around it?

Hmm..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:smokey Zach just got KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT :smokey*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iDogBea said:


> I think that Shield video promo made me fall in love with them all over again.
> 
> And Ambrose :ass Please come out tonight.


Got damn. I was watching that promo today and a tiny voice in my head said "Ok". :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ryback should chose #40. He forgets there is only 30 and ends up not being in the Rumble.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ryback v slater is not a beat the clock match, cant have steve wilkos stealing cena's limelight can we


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Beat the Clock matches are such a waste of time.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> I went to the bathroom. Where's Ryder and The GOAT Maddox?


You missed their careers being flushed down the toilet?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Is Ryback in the Beat the Clock challenge?
> 
> Cena might have his hands full now. Uh oh!




If it is Beat the clock Ryback will win in 15 seconds and Cena will beat that in 5 seconds win the whole thing enter the rumble 1 and overcome all odds.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

scrilla said:


> major swerve coming at the Royal Rumble yall:


Needs it more than Cena...


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Just tell them you're Brad Maddox, and they'll be like "Oh okay, go right through Mr. Bischoff"


I was just going to say Im Dwayne Johnson but yeah your plan sounds better


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWE Still following the same crap formula for shows for so many years.. But anyway... Go Slater Go! Eff Roidback*


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> *If that match was a Beat the Clock Challenge, The Big Show would be #30 in the Royal Rumble!*


*OK*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> *If that match was a Beat the Clock Challenge, The Big Show would be #30 in the Royal Rumble!*
> 
> Who the fuck books this goddamn show? It makes ZERO sense! So counter-productive. The whole show is nothing but WWE stepping on their own feet. Stupid fucking idiots.


Big Show isn't in the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

lol Maddox


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

YESSSSS


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

More Maddox I love this


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

More Maddox!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this crowd is hot tonight

i love that they boo'd so loudly big show literally rage quit his segment

LOL!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HOW DOES BRAD MADDOX KEEP GETTING INTO THE SHOW IF HE ISN'T EMPLOYED?!?!?!?!

That is without being tossed out by security immediately. 

AND WHAT DID HE DO DIFFERENTLY?!?!?! 

He goes up to Heyman five times, and now Heyman says yes to him? Did I miss something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh come on, get this LOSER off my TV already.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

MADDOX!

Funny mofo.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Maddox and Heyman. fk yes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so was Heyman supposed to be talking to Punk?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman and Bischoff. :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THE GOAT THE GOAT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Brad just offer to suck Heyman's dick?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I can't believe I'm actually starting to like Maddox...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> *If that match was a Beat the Clock Challenge, The Big Show would be #30 in the Royal Rumble!*
> 
> Who the fuck books this goddamn show? It makes ZERO sense! So counter-productive. The whole show is nothing but WWE stepping on their own feet. Stupid fucking idiots.


Big Show isn't going to be in the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Maddox is gonna suck off Paul E


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> *OK*


BILLY MAYS HERE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Does Paul Heyman play the Dog in the Beggin Strips ad?*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul: "Get on your knees"


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is he offering a blowjob to heyman?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Predicted it :mark: Maddox running in during the title match after a ref bump


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Pamela still hot



rimo indeed

I would kiss her on her hep C


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This "Maddox" is horrendous. Horrible performer in every aspect. Especially when you put him in a segment with Heyman.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: Heyman and Maddox aligned?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BRAD MADDOX IS A PAUL HEYMAN GUY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's been in twink porn. You can't convince me otherwise.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

PAUL E.!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES 3MB


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

lol Drew


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol @ Paul E. Heyman


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Nobody gets entrances tonight.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Did Heyman even dial that phone?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> so was Heyman supposed to be talking to Punk?


DAT BORK


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Ryback squashes 3MB next

god help us all  how can you guys love ryback


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brad Maddox and Paul Heyman together. :mark:


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

dat alliance


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

Heyman with that GOAT dialing ability.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is where it's revealed that the Shield was actually 3MB's security.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> lol at Big Show snapping over the what chant. I agree with him though. *That shit is annoying.*


Are you new?

You've never seen Austin work the _What?_ crowd? The blueprint has been provided for all of them. Either have a diss ready (Taker style) or use the rhythm of it until it peters out, which if you work it, isn't very long.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh fuck Ryback. (channel changed)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Brad..I mean..ANYTHING..

live sex show with Brad and Paul..TONIGHT


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> BRAD MADDOX IS A PAUL HEYMAN GUY


#intoit


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Guess they had more shovels than I thought.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

still lolling at Maddox can get himself and a camera man in, but Dwayne cant get in. what a fucking pussy. Maddox kicked all three of those cops asses by himself. Dwayne is probably calling his agent throwing a tizzy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I would very much enjoy 3MB playing air guitar to their opponents' music too.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Maddox + CM Punk + Paul Heyman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NWO


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow Ryback's lack of pop....


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Crowd pretty quiet for Ryback, maybe people are finally starting to realise what a talentless, rip off, twat this guy is.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Why are people sad that ryder is getting buried? The guy is average in the ring and just a total goof in general. If he ever did get a run of any importance he'd be embarrassing to watch. Just imagine that gimmick in any other era, i mean jesus get rid of him.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

BIG TIME POP FOR RYBACK!!!!

:ti


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bets on how long in the match will the _Goldberg _chants come in?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> Did Heyman even dial that phone?


probably wasn't even turned off


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> This "Maddox" is horrendous. Horrible performer in every aspect. Especially when you put him in a segment with Heyman.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Are they going to mention that they were both in Nexus? No? Ok.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ryback has really lost steam since TLC.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Another week, another shitty reaction for Ryback. 

Guy sucks.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

GOON The Legend said:


> Big Show isn't in the Royal Rumble match.





Arcade said:


> Big Show isn't going to be in the Royal Rumble match.



That's not the point. The point is you don't build an entire show around matches that are supposed to end quickly, only for someone not a part of that gimmick to have the fastest match of the night. It's fucking stupid.

It's like a Cruiserweight doing a Tombstone Piledriver on the concrete in the curtain jerk when The Undertaker is going over in the main event.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RYYYYBACK NIGGAAA

ITS RYBACK RYBACK NIGGAAAA


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Always been a Maddox fan. Great to see him getting TV time


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Was that a "boring" chant?

Edit: NVM


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Why is this not a best the clock?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

GOLDBERG Chant.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

This match is such a waste of time...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy crap. Slater got offense in. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Why do i have this really bad feeling that Ryback is gonna win the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT RYBACK REACTION..


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg Goldberg


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Smarky crowd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Doink >>>>>>>>>>>> Maddox


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Goldberg chant starts 2 seconds in


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm marking out at hearing "Paul E." .... _Heyman_


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Anark said:


> Are you new?
> 
> You've never seen Austin work the _What?_ crowd? The blueprint has been provided for all of them. Either have a diss ready (Taker style) or use the rhythm of it until it peters out, which if you work it, isn't very long.


Heel R-Truth knew how to work the What? crowd.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Slater and Zig the best in the biz at dat selling.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey look it's Nexus


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> That's not the point. The point is you don't build an entire show around matches that are supposed to end quickly, only for someone not a part of that gimmick to have the fastest match of the night. It's fucking stupid.
> 
> It's like a Cruiserweight doing a Tombstone Piledriver on the concrete in the curtain jerk when The Undertaker is going over in the main event.


I bet big show will be in the rumble if he loses his match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

....just 2 hours to go.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Yet another pointless, boring, Rybad match.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So why isn't this a BTC Challenge? And 2 squash matches in a row...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like Ryback more now actually


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

is this jobbers Raw ?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Shellshock is such a shitty finisher. just give him the Jackhammer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another squash. Is this 1992 and am I watching WWF Superstars on a Saturday morning? WTF?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

That feed me more chant was from the production truck


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryback with a microphone, this could be painful.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck. A promo.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder what Ryback would have done if Slater grabbed his ass like Mihal did with Sheamus?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor Zack.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if the WWE changed scripts already and decided the booking decision of the "Beat the Clock" challenge was shit and scrapped it all together thinking we'd foregt.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Shield better come out what an injustice


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryback not so over tonight?

Whoa..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do they let this basic bitch speak all the damn time?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback promo :mark:


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat shitty promo :lmao:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not the microphone fpalm


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

OH RYBACK GOT THE MIC NOW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN. MY JOB IS FUN. This dude.:ti


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback promo in coming!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao Ryback promos.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

They want to prove the naysayers wrong that Ryback can actually destroy three men, sorry unk2


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

don't swear to god ryback

DON'T SWEAR TO GOD!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY give him the mic?

Way to water down his character.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Crowd doesn't give a shit


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Hammercy....Rybork is shit on the stick. 

Smh


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought he was gonna ask for number 1 right there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow he's even trying to do Goldberg facial expressions now... bless his heart, he might as well.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Somebody take the mic away, I mean who the fuck had the dumb idea to give this clown a mic?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Say what you want about him but Ryback is gonna tear shit up in the Royal Rumble Mark My Words


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

damn my job is fun


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

"It's a match I was made for."

Yeah pretty easy to take spot breaks in a rumble match I totally agree YIP YIP YIP WHAT IT DO


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Big E's got far more personality than ryback


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

See when Goldberg would kill 3 people in a match, it would be fun. 






This Ryback match was kind of boring.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

God this tryhard labrat on HGH pisses me off when he talks.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The only thing they chant is Feed Me More. That's all he's got now really


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ryback's mic skills :lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

My god, he is just getting worse and worse.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i still dont get how this guy is over on a phrase like "feed me more"....i swear it's probably vince saying "most of america can relate, theyre fat, they'll like it"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So Ryback is in the RR, but his match isn't a BTC Challenge?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

scrilla said:


> Shellshock is such a shitty finisher. just give him the Jackhammer.


Because he needs to be seen anymore like Goldberg?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

"It is a match that will lead me to the main event of Wrestlemania."
*BOOOOOOO*


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Left to take out the garbage after Big show. Came back to the end of a Ryback. Nailed it.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT PROMO

DAT CHANT

HES OVER


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

So the hype with this dude is...?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i like how Ryback couldn't even get in the beat the clock challenge.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rock has been standing there the entire time? REALLY?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Ryback wants to be fed 29 men


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"STARTS. OWN. CHANT... STARTS. OWN. CHANT..."


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Thrive IN...Not thrive ON Ryback. Dicktard.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

good it's over. now let that be the last of him tonight


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

man of few words...eh


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Perry Saturn-cop looks like he's going to crack up any second.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback has got to keep that tongue in his mouth. 

The Royal Rumble was made for him? I guess he's entering in the last 3 so he doesn't have to last 60 minutes. 

More Rock greatness


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Did his music slow down towards the end there?


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

save this show rocky


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

god the more ryback talks the less i stand him


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"this is my first royal rumble. this is the match that will lead me to the main event of Wrestlemania!!" - Ryback

scariest words ever


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

lay the smackdown on their candyass fuck


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

A match he was made for? Not if he is expected to go for a length of time. Guy gets gassed very quickly.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

More Rock segments! Hell yes.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

the rock!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He can get into the arena...but he can't just turn left, cut the corner and make it to the ring?
The motherfucker is already in the building!


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

lol Rock still there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, how in the hell does Brad Maddox sneak in the back and to commentary but Rock can't get past three cops who look starstruck to see him?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No Rock, it's because you'd be breaking the law. Nothing to do with "The People".


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

#Lips2Asses


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Because he needs to be seen anymore like Goldberg?


if they have Miz doing the figure four.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

classic rock


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

rocky cant even save the show


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Security losing it. Hilarious.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

heels4life said:


> Ryback wants to be fed 29 men


didn't know he was into bukkake


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright I'm a huge Rock fan but he's getting extra corny.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it just me, or does Ryback close up look a lot like the _Weekly World News_ Bat-Child?


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

What if they just tazzed him like dude shut the hell up.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Did his music slow down towards the end there?


It's a common feeling for time to feel like it's slowing to a crawl while watching Raw.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

How awkward would it be if they didn't chant anything


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn. He's still got it. :mark:


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't people usually say Serve and Protect than Protect and Serve?
Didn't really come out of tongue right when he said it.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Say what you want about The Rock but he gets the people going.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

NGL This RAW has been pretty decent so far.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OK, I'm liking this promo so far by Rock.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The Rock is going to steal that cop's ticket.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL AT THE PERSON WHO CALLED THE TICKET ANGLE


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

O look the cop happens to have a ticket.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYNE

lol funny cop


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That man went toe to toe on the mic with The Rock. SIGN HIM UP


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dis motherfucker decided to go to RAW with his family in full uniform? :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

to the guy who predicted the ticket angle

U WIN SMARK POINTS


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Vickie can suspend the police?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DUH-WAYNE

FUCK THOSE SMARK COPS


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DWAYNE :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone know if these three cops are local talent or?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL

these cops are the worst actors ever

"look, i got tickets tongiht..."

and all this laughing.. haha oh my god worst actors ever


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The cop just called him Duane. LOL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Rock probably should have brought his guitar this week to help pass the time unk2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Vickie is going to suspend 3 cops who don't work for her? Dafuq


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Chills.

He's still got it, never missed a beat. Controls the crowd like he's Freddie Mercury


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck. Not this fucking angle fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rock being there for an hour is lolworthy. HES THE FUCKING ROCK


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Suspended from the police...by the Raw GM....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

long as Dwayne's out here...that cops wins


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Rock been standing in that one spot for an hour....genius. 


And LOL @ Cop #1 being a fuckin mark


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Really Vickie. Rock is causing a DISTURBICE?!?! 

I don't know what that is.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Why has The Rock started saying every sentence twice?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Did Vickie just threaten to suspend the cops? :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao how can vickie suspend the police :lmao:lmao and who didn't see rehashed ticket angle coming


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I would rather watch Dolph Ziggler eating Ravioli.*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake Rock. Just go to the ring. Worst they can do is cite you for trespassing. Just give no fucks and pay the ticket lol.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THE GOAT PUNK IS UP NEXT
knees2faces


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I like how they scrapped the Vickie face turn like nothing happened.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Peapod said:


> Say what you want about The Rock but he gets the people going.


Yeah I'm not always a big fan of what The Rock says but he can get a crowd going like none other, always has been able to. He can even get the awful jokes and crap chanted by the crowd, and that kind of lightening has not been able to strike the WWE twice.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rock looks like Vickie's toy boy.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Biotch, You still look horrible tonight! :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Borias said:


> Are they gonna go with the old "I bought a ticket!" angle?


Yep. Called it.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So the cops work for WWE (since Vickie can suspend them), but yet they all bought tickets?

What the fuck is this storyline...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

calling a woman a bitch and telling her she looks horrible is great entertainment.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

The Wendy's girl is such a sassy slut.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

PG LOGIC

Can say "BIATCH" but not "BITCH".


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake. Rock and Vickie?

Yeah, because that's what I want to see.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

so sick of the rocks hand wagging...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was terrible. I'm so far gone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie was corpsing again.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Why doesn't Rock just call Vince? :side:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

great show so far


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

:mark: Punk next! 


Bitch, you still look horrible tonight! Awesome, maybe divas can stop calling each other witches now.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Rock is my all time fav but come on son bring back less of the ass kissing of the crowd, constant repetition! bring back $800 shirts and the real smack talk where it was smooth!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

THE DEBUT ALBUM GUY! :mark:


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The Rock's got a plan, hahahahaha this is gonna be awesome


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The only funny thing out of this segment is when the cop called the Rock "Dwayne" lol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So "bee-yotches" what have I missed so far? Just got back from the pub.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Rock has beaten up plenty of guys in his days. At multiple times. And yet he don't beat down these 3 and just walk to the ring, say his bit, get arrested, and have some street cred for the Rumble?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cop called him Dwayne, must be a member here unk2


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock/Vickie's Chemisry is great.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

just saw the boss :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's an arrow that says "WWE" in a building that is only being used tonight for WWE. So if he leaves that spot and turns left, what's over there? Blues Clues on Ice?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is Vicki anywhere near The Rock? This is just stupid.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is "biatch" a word that people still use? I feel like that died out years ago, and if it didn't, should have.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> great show so far


:lmao This is hilarious? What the hell was great so far? The beat the clock matches are terrible!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryan said:


> So "bee-yotches" what have I missed so far? Just got back from the pub.


Go back while you can.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> just saw the boss :mark:


MY DEBUT ALBUUUUUUUM!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Chills.
> 
> He's still got it, never missed a beat. Controls the crowd like he's Freddie Mercury


so much #truth in your post

The Rock is simply in a league all his own


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena maineventing with his promo? Nah..that's just too silly. But this is gonna be entertaining.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

People literally get paid to put this plot-hole riddled show on the air. Like, multiple people get paid to write this stuff. The Rock standing in one place for an hour. Ryback & Big Show both winning squash matches on a show that is going to be based around beating the clock. And that's just an hour in...

They don't try at all & these dudes are probably making like $60k/year.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If this doesn't end with Vickie getting Rock Bottomed through a flaming table, I'll call this the worst RAW ever.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The cop calling him Dwayne. We are being represented tonight guys!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

So Cop #1 gonna give Rock his ticket...obviously.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If this was Austin he would've thrown two of those cops through a window and run over the third with his truck.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm, preferred Ryback's promo tonight, he seemed a little more crazy human rather then detached crazy.

Also Rock remains impressive but didn't expect the first person to call him Dwayne as part of his eturn would be a random extra 3 weeks after his return.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> THE DEBUT ALBUM GUY! :mark:


:$:$

Ive got some german stream which shows random old video packages during breaks, I miss debut album guy


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Buckley said:


> If this doesn't end with Vickie getting Rock Bottomed through a flaming table, I'll call this the worst RAW ever.


Rock bottom this bitch on the Commetary table fuck!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

bitch>beotch or however the fuck you spell it

lame way for him to be PG imo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> People literally get paid to put this plot-hole riddled show on the air. Like, multiple people get paid to write this stuff. The Rock standing in one place for an hour. Ryback & Big Show both winning squash matches on a show that is going to be based around beating the clock. And that's just an hour in...
> 
> They don't try at all & these dudes are probably making like $60k/year.


And now you see why last week the best part of Raw was Trish pics.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Who wears track pants with a leather jacket, who is he Niko "The Rock" Bellic?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark: RAW ROULETTE
:mark: PUNK


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I always loved the "Strange Bedfellows" match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

raw roulette

:mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DAT POP


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punk :mark:

Wait Raw Roulette? What?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Amber B said:


> There's an arrow that says "WWE" in a building that is only being used tonight for WWE. So if he leaves that spot and turns left, what's over there? Blues Clues on Ice?


That would be boss. No DQ match would so be booked. Damn the lawsuits! Lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

PUNK :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright Punk. Save me from Dwayne's disaster.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk holdin' dat title for the last time on Raw.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This "biatch" thing is getting out of hand :jaydamn isn't that what teenage girls say?

Punk :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*They haven't done a GOOD RAW Roulette show since the Bischoff Era. *


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Paul getting billed before the WWE Champion...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dat Pop


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk with the black hoodie. Fucking mark out. :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CM Punk with DAT POP as the biggest heel in the company :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I feel like we play Raw Roulette every Monday Night because it seems like only 1 out of 6 shows are ever good.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CM GOD :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

great crowd tonight. Dat Face Pop


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Ricky Guerrero..


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

still prefer killswitch engage no matter how sick Punks current entrance song is


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Been a while since I have watched WWE wrestling (Punk defeating Cena in Chicago for title I think), and Punk still is a bad ass.

Keep the title on him for the record.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

those cookie puss signs are legitimately retarded.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope Booker is in charge of the Raw Roulette wheel again...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Cookie puss. I guess that's fun.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Buckley said:


> If this doesn't end with Vickie getting Rock Bottomed through a flaming table, I'll call this the worst RAW ever.


He's going to rock her bottom

on live TV

leap frogging the "Return to tv 14" and ushering int he tv MA HBO age.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk just wishes he could get the boo's Vickie gets.*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

He is awesome, best in the world for a reason.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Punk looks like a a kid I once saw get the shit kicked out of him by an elderly asian man after the young lad stole a can of juice from his shop.

No joke.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

kopitelewis said:


>


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!!? 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!


CM PUNK!!!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Dave Meltzer lives in San Jose IIRC. He's going to smuggle DWAYNE in.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

No one knows what Cookie Puss is. :lol


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Alright Punk. Save me from Dwayne's disaster.


He's wearing a hoodie and panties. Cmon.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Look time for CM punk to start bitching about respect.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

this will be the last time punk has the title on raw for long time


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> That's not the point. The point is you don't build an entire show around matches that are supposed to end quickly, only for someone not a part of that gimmick to have the fastest match of the night. It's fucking stupid.
> 
> It's like a Cruiserweight doing a Tombstone Piledriver on the concrete in the curtain jerk when The Undertaker is going over in the main event.


The Ryder vs Show match holds no importance to the Royal Rumble or even Monday Night Raw other Big Show trying to send a message to Alberto Del Rio. It's just another typical squash match which isn't relevant with tonight's Beat The Clock Challenge matches.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Uh oh. Punk's holding his own title. Shits getting real.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They really need to change that belt :shaq


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Heyman :lmao

This man is pure gold.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

does the title spin again or is it just crooked? :lmao awesome promo so far btw


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at the black people dancing in the blue.:lol


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like Punk needs some sleep. Those bags.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

scrilla said:


> those cookie puss signs are legitimately retarded.




You seem like an awful hater.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

kopitelewis said:


>


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> And now you see why last week the best part of Raw was Trish pics.











here you go


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

WHY............ARE............YOU........TALKING.......LIKE...........THIS?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, the WWE is crooked, I didn't think it spun anymore?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

PUNK :mark:

GET EM!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at the dudes in the corner


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

once the hood came off, shit got LEGIT


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Punks basically been cutting the same promo for the last 3 months.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> He's wearing a hoodie and *panties.* Cmon.


You're watching a fucking PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING program. How old are you? :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat intensity :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh look here comes the Rock..sitting in the front row..cop must have had great tickets..


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

GOON The Legend said:


> Dave Meltzer lives in San Jose IIRC. He's going to smuggle DWAYNE in.


Dave only goes to SmackDown tapings. DesoRow will sneak him in.



this promo is fucking fantastic btw. more epic with every word.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fact


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Looks like Punk needs some sleep. Those bags.


I can't unsee them


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone saw those two black dudes dancing like the Primetime Players in the front row? That was fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

But he hasn't really had a ruthless hurting people reign sooooo why start saying that now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't see the rock holding that belt...I really cant.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is the WWE logo crooked now? Did Punk have a little fun with the spinny mechanism?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CM goin' in! :mark:


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

If your smart WWE, Punk defeats Rock. Then Punk wins Elimination Chamber. Then Punk beats Cena at WrestleMania. Punk is your best character on the roster. He is your Hollywood Hogan to WCW. He is your Sgt. Slaughter to Hogan. He is your Austin to Rock or Rock to Austin.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

definite "last promo before losing title" vibe here


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

take a picture folks

last time you gonna see CM Punk hold that belt during this streak

Time's Up


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> They really need to change that belt :shaq


Oh lawd, who is that in your sig?:bosh2


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

CM Punk tired as fuck even by his standards. Would let him go to sleep.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> They really need to change that belt :shaq


Yeah thats an old argument around here. But it won't happen. WWE went with toy sales over title prestige a long time ago.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I can't see the rock holding that belt...I really cant.


the rock will get it changed


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How many times can Punk repeat the same shit in one promo?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Punk but he looks so much like a junkie. :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

If this RAW starts shitting the bed (when), let's turn this thread into Stacy appreciation night. Agreed?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Punk is trying to hard and is sucking 
DAMN


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why is the WWE logo crooked now? Did Punk have a little fun with the spinny mechanism?


This is the same belt that said champio for a month... :facepalm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another great Punk promo here.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice promo. Bet people bitch about it, saying it took too long and was garbage.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Is Punk getting the title over or what? I feel like its the only fuckin belt on the roster


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh some drunkard trying to start "BORING" and "WHAT?" chants. fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Oh lawd, who is that in your sig?:bosh2


Rosita


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Punk fucking rocks. Full Stop.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> take a picture folks
> 
> last time you gonna see CM Punk hold that belt during this streak
> 
> Time's Up


What about when he walks into the ring next Sunday before the match? unk2

And possibly Smackdown? unk2


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

ZzzzZZzzzz


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ricezilla said:


> How many times can Punk repeat the same shit in one promo?


He's been repeating the same promo since Raw 1000...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> This is the same belt that said champio for a month... :facepalm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Weren't it hampion? :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk going psycho.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't at people booing the truth.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

it was a good title reign punk, shame you wont be seeing that belt for loooong time


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This man is the best thing on the mic in a long time. Amazing!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

solid promo again...this feud is so much better than anything rock/cena could put out there.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a great promo from CM Punk. If you don't like it then you just don't understand the business.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Man what a boring ass promo. Punk was so good a few weeks ago when he was in there with The Rock. I can't stand it when he's slow and monotone like this.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Punk fucking rocks. Full Stop.


Around 400 replies, mate.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Shit, Punk cutting a real champion promo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

fpalm at all the CM Punk hate on here


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Punk's about to bust a blood vessel, holy shit.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

this is boring.


CM Punk puttin people to sleep

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How did "I had too much Cookie Puss" make it into the building? :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Arcade said:


> The Ryder vs Show match holds no importance to the Royal Rumble or even Monday Night Raw other Big Show trying to send a message to Alberto Del Rio. It's just another typical squash match which isn't relevant with tonight's Beat The Clock Challenge matches.


Stop being dense. You don't do a squash match on a Beat the Clock night that aren't a part of the Beat The Clock concept. It makes no sense & hurts your show. It's dumb. Do you see that? Do you see why it's stupid? Because if not, you're a part of the problem.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

As much as I like Rock, I honestly don't want him to beat Punk at the Royal Rumble. Would be awesome if Punk's reign carries on until at least Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Ricezilla said:


> How many times can Punk repeat the same shit in one promo?




He does it every week. He says he's out to hurt people, umm who did Punk ever hurt?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I love Jake Roberts more than any other wrestler, but Punk comes close.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> How many times can Punk repeat the same shit in one promo?


if you smell what the millions and millions are cooking it doesn't matter how many times he does it


:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamn Punk's pupils are dilated as fuck.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Quick poll if this post gets seen lol the thread is moving faster than Gangnam Style comments. Umm Do you suppose The Rock will defend the title in the Chamber if he wins the belt at the Rumble? Or is he gonna be a wuss and wait til Mania to compete again?*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

People who don't like this promo shouldn't be watching the show, lets be honest.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Man CM Punk is creepy up close....I didn't buy an HDTV for this shit.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk is dropping it like Jake Roberts and Raven right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk has some serious bags under his eyes. 

Get some sleep buddy.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

okay promo.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

zzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZZzzzz


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I almost marked when he said undisputed...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RussAndSiva2Good said:


> this is boring.
> 
> 
> CM Punk puttin people to sleep
> ...


What? This is brilliant!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Boss Punk promo right there


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Undisputed, Best in the World


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Good promo. Put over his reign, the WWE championship, and the match at the Rumble.

Not every promo has to be "pipebombs" and insults.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Soild...Promo not better than last weeks or the week before that.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

intruiged as to why this promo is happening now, I expect major fuckery in the overrun.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

and CM Punk makes all the garbage Dwayne has said tonight look completely trivial. that was a classic promo right there.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome promo.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That promo was intense :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CM Punk the ratings killer

thank god that boring ass promo is over


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Disappointing CM Punk promo is disappointing.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Now that's a fucking promo folks


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WHY IS CENA ADDRESSING THE FUCKING WWE UNIVERSE?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

black dude dancing was the only best part in this promo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If I were a pro athlete, I would want Heyman as my agent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet if Punk didn't have a set time to wake up, he'd sleep for 20 years.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

intense Punk :mark:


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamn Punk's pupils are dilated as fuck.*


Just noticed that, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

So how does Rock deserve the title shot by the way? Just off of name alone? Punk better watch out, because Austin, Hogan, Flair, Cena, etc. are all #1 contenders.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn that boy good


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

No Rock?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dont worry, once punk loses the belt he'll be sleeping for awhile.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder when the rock will interfere now since Punks speech is over


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk will win on Sunday


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That promo gave me chills. Fuck anyone that shits on Punk. He's the best we've had in YEARS. He's SO fucking good.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was great. Punk looked like he hadn't slept for a while though.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

hated that promo
Lame last minute attempt to get the belt over.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WHY IS CENA ADDRESSING THE FUCKING WWE UNIVERSE?


He needs to let them know he's entering the Rumble at #1 and will overcome the odds.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

same old shit promo..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

actually punk put the rock over as the face of the feud in a big way he actually seems happy with the feud and doing all he can to put the feud over unlike cena


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh look it's App time. >_<


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually fuck this I'll watch Raw in the morning without a million adverts.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk's promo accomplished what it was supposed to, but it felt kinda 2-D.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Black_Power said:


> Man CM Punk is creepy up close....I didn't buy an HDTV for this shit.



He also has Gizmo ears. :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Azusa Nakano said:


> *Quick poll if this post gets seen lol the thread is moving faster than Gangnam Style comments. Umm Do you suppose The Rock will defend the title in the Chamber if he wins the belt at the Rumble? Or is he gonna be a wuss and wait til Mania to compete again?*


He's scheduled to be at Elimination Chamber


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> intruiged as to why this promo is happening now, I expect major fuckery in the overrun.


*It'll be like any other Rumble lead in Raw where 30 people end up in the ring throwing each other out as the show closes. *


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

>punk acting badass and says he hurts people

>hasnt won clean or hurt someone in months


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> They really need to change that belt :shaq


maybe the belt will be changed when Cena turns heel???

nahhh


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

If he actually did work during his title defenses then we could buy what you are selling Punk. But you didn't, The Shield did.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> CM Punk the ratings killer
> 
> thank god that boring ass promo is over




Why the fuck do you care about ratings?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Punk is getting stale as champion but it would be really dumb to have Rock hold the title, have you guys even thought this through? he wouldn't appear at house shows, he probably wouldnt even wrestle again after RR until the the next PPV, it would be bad from an entertainment point of view to not even have the champ do anything in the ring for a full month.

Face facts, Rock is not a wrestler anymore, he's an actor/entertainer. Punk should drop the belt soon but not to someone who doesn't eat, sleep and breathe the Wrestling business. Rock's first priority is making movies. notice now that he's back again he has YET ANOTHER movie to promote (Pain & Gain)? just like last time he was here coincided with the GI Joe 2 movie release. It's all about the money, he's an actor now, not a wrestler.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing promo. Punk kills it 3 weeks in a row. It's a shame his reign is ending in 6 nights, but at least he's going out with a bang, and at least he's losing it to someone like The Rock.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> That promo gave me chills. Fuck anyone that shits on Punk. He's the best we've had in YEARS. He's SO fucking good.


That promo sucked. Most of his uncontested promos do.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

CM Punk is fucking win, it'll be a shame if Dwayne goes over.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> As much as I like Rock, I honestly don't want him to beat Punk at the Royal Rumble. Would be awesome if Punk's reign carries on until at least Wrestlemania 29.


I feel the same way.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ruck_Fules said:


> So how does Rock deserve the title shot by the way? Just off of name alone? Punk better watch out, because Austin, Hogan, Flair, Cena, etc. are all #1 contenders.


He beat Cena clean as a sheet once.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

If Punk beats The Rock, he solidifies himself as one of the Greatest of all time.
Best in the world vs GOAT. What a Royal Rumble


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm done if John Cena adresses the WWE universe and swears to god he's gonna win the royal rumble

i'm done


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great Punk promo :mark: but we still have Cena to come unk3

That's like spending 10mins looking up at a beautiful rainbow and then a bird shits in your eyes


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is Cena addressing the fans to close e show? That way I wont feel bad for going to sleep earlier tonight


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WHY IS CENA ADDRESSING THE FUCKING WWE UNIVERSE?


It's John Cena. Everything he does and says must be highlighted.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

RussAndSiva2Good said:


> >punk acting badass and says he hurts people
> 
> >hasnt won clean or hurt someone in months


Made Brodus Clay tap out last week?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RussAndSiva2Good said:


> >punk acting badass and says he hurts people
> 
> >hasnt won clean or hurt someone in months


Doesn't stop a murderer being a murderer just because they haven't killed someone in the past month does it? You're logic is shit. Stop trolling.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> hated that promo
> *Lame last minute attempt to get the belt over.*


And that's a bad thing WHY!? :lol

"OMG THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP ISN'T CREDIBLE ENOUGH ANYMORE. NO ONE GIVES A SHIT ABOUT IT"
"LAME LAST MINUTE ATTEMPT TO GET THE BELT OVER"

dat IWC :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Great Promo once again by Punk.
These people complaining that Punk has been doing the same repetitive and boring promo since his heel turn, so what does that say about the Rock who's been doing it for over a decade? fpalm


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Stop being dense. You don't do a squash match on a Beat the Clock night that aren't a part of the Beat The Clock concept. It makes no sense & hurts your show. It's dumb. Do you see that? Do you see why it's stupid? Because if not, you're a part of the problem.


Tell that to the Kane vs the Heartthrobs match years ago.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

If that promo didn't convince you to tune in this Sunday, you have no soul.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

screw cena fuck


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

KatKayson said:


> Why the fuck do you care about ratings?


Amen.

Sent from my iPhone 7S


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryan said:


> intruiged as to why this promo is happening now, I expect major fuckery in the overrun.


I feel like Cena's closing the show.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk already said it in every promo he did. That was the same heel type. What they need to do for the final sell is Rock talking about the importance of the title for him. That WWE magazine interview he did a few days ago is perfect here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> I'm done if John Cena adresses the WWE universe and swears to god he's gonna win the royal rumble
> 
> i'm done


I'm sure you really are done.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

I really think it's the best promos I've seen from Punk. Well... not better than that shoot promo.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll try to make the most of this great title run before it goes to Rock where he drops it to Cena where he keeps it and breaks Punk's record


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's all of us, Punk and Rocky marks alike,agree that whoever wins at Rumble should insist on not dropping it to Cena. Let's make the title scene a cunt-free zone. (That means no Miz too.)


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> He beat Cena clean as a sheet once.


Yeah almost a year ago.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't take him seriously at what he says when he's carrying Cena's bling belt and looks like a bland Christopher Daniels.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty cool though that the Wrestlemania 29 logo will be hanging on every show from Sundays Rumble. Talent finally has something to point at again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why the fuckery of all motherfucking fucks is Cena addressing the WWE Universe? As if we give a fuck.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

decided I was buying the Rumble earlier this week, started losing faith with all the lame "classic"/"vintage" comedy so far, but Punk just re-sold me.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Punk is on another level right now. Great promo.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

UknowWho said:


> Great Promo once again by Punk.
> These people complaining that Punk has been doing the same repetitive and *boring *promo since his heel turn, so what does that say about the Rock who's been doing it for over a decade? fpalm


There's your answer. The Rock could come out and do the exact same promo every night and it still wouldn't be boring. Punks good but I hate it when he's slow and monotone like Randy Orton. The WWE seems to do that with all of their top heels and I hate it.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Yeah almost a year ago.


Who can you name that's beat Cena clean since then?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Good promo from punk. Repetitive but intense, actually selling a feud to make it look like it matters. Seems to be the only man in the WWE capable of it nowadays. Cena following that is gonna be terrible now though. We know whats happening, Ziggler/AJ/Big E interrupt and cue the corny jokes, raising his voice for no reason and overall just looking like a massive goof as usual.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ZIGGLES!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark: ZIGGLER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ZIGGLER=BUYS/RATINGS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at people saying that's the same promo Punk has been cutting the last 6 months. He had a string of cutting respect promos following Raw 1000, but that ceased about a month ago. Three weeks ago he told Rock he'd kick his ass everytime he came back and once again aired his grievances against The Rock. This week he talked about the importance of the title, putting it over, and claiming victory, which is a standard heel thing, but he does it extremely well.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Ziggler isn't losing to Cena this week? Yay!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Who can you name that's beat Cena clean since then?


Tensai?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn, absolutely no reaction for Ziggler. The fuck, crowd?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

DOLPH :mark:


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I was certain Rock was winning up till last week, now, not so sure, doubt is really creeping in.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

so austin drinking beer, the rock smellin wat he is cookin, undertaker RIPing is all boring stale and reptitive?

just cause punk hasnt "broken the 4th wall" or is shooting makes him boring? Appreciate what youve got instead of jumping on the bandwagon.

Im a Rock mark and I see The Rock as GOAT but doesn't mean you can't appreciate anyone else fuck


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ziggy's time


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeahhhh Dolph Ziggler. I could literally watch him eat lemon mirang pie with amelia badilia (sp) he is so damn entertaining.*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ziggler time.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

YEEEEESSSS All my favs in a row so far, ignoring the show match. So far so good


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ziggler will obviously win, as it should be.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

He's MITB holder, why does he need this?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i hope Dwayne comes with something serious. also something different than what he has said when he "got serious" for like 30 seconds the last two weeks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Let's all of us, Punk and Rocky marks alike,agree that whoever wins at Rumble should insist on not dropping it to Cena. Let's make the title scene a cunt-free zone. (That means no Miz too.)


Thank you. Unfortunately though I still think Cena's going to get a reign as champ.

Speaking of that mealy-mouthed cunt........



Ruck_Fules said:


> Yeah almost a year ago.


Hey, who else has done it? Plus they gave it to him a little bit ago to build up Punk/Rock.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Why the fuckery of all motherfucking fucks is Cena addressing the WWE Universe? As if we give a fuck.


This.

Does anyone have that gif of Cena and the volume being turned down?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

man im slow, i only just noticed Scrilla's avy isnt Bret:lmao

ugh, Miz, fuck


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RIC FLAIR JR.!!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT NONEXISTENT POP FOR MIZ


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol ziggler gonna job to miz


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miz gets to use Flair's finisher now.... how sad is that?*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler vs The Miz? could be a good match


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

just tuned in. Can anyone recap?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Aw poor AJ. She was trying to skip to the beat of Ziggler's theme and couldn't quite do it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 Big E stops the Figure4


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

lol Ziggler about to job to The Miz

BY THE FIGURE 4!!

hahaha how low Ziggles has fallen


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we just have Miz lose here. Comfortably too.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz wins in 8:45 with the figure four...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

dat kiss.....


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Michael Cole, been with the WWE since 1997, and still has to ask what happens during a Beat the Clock match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Both these guys need a win bad. Sucks one has to lose.

Still can't believe that entire Ziggler Stable Burying we've been dealing with.. So senseless.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Miz vs Zigs


I expect Miz to be outta here pretty quickly


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If Miz taps out Ziggler to a figure four I will be very pissed.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh no, here comes Les Mizerable.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

miz is gonna win!haha


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ha8rs love him, cuz he's awsum


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

lol shawn's kick vs figure four


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great promo by Punk as usual.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

SIgh, just an excuse to show Miz off using the figure four.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Greatest moment in history Jerry? Really?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I haven't been a fan of the Rock as a face since around 2001 he's just really corny as a face to me


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz to beat Ziggler..with the figure four..


*incoming forum explosion*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I am going to :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: like fuck if Ziggler wins this BTC shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only think Flair should bestow upon the Miz is his bar tab.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Miz better not win with the figure 4


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I like that Miz is going for quick pins.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

guess we're gonna get khali and hornswoggle in the final hour fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz learned the Figure four from Dracula?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait a minute, why wasn't Ryback/Heath Slater a Beat The Clock match?! Both guys are in the Rumble...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol Miz popping off with the dropkick


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

LOL there so desperate for people to cheer for the miz haha


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah guessing a ziggler win with him choosing the enter early


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Moz needs to go back to NXT and actually learn how to do the figure four correctly.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> so austin drinking beer, the rock smellin wat he is cookin, undertaker RIPing is all boring stale and reptitive?
> 
> just cause punk hasnt "broken the 4th wall" or is shooting makes him boring? Appreciate what youve got instead of jumping on the bandwagon.
> 
> Im a Rock mark and I see The Rock as GOAT but doesn't mean you can't appreciate anyone else fuck


Thankfully I think the majority agrees with you.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol at these few fat smarks trying to get a Ziggler chant going


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz is a guy "playing" a wrestler. So annoying.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

miz is the absolute worst

frog looking motherfucker is such an awful face.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The word "hater(s)" has really become a word I highly detest. So fuck you Miz.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

they should make Charles Robinson the protege of Flair again. Lil Naitch > Miz


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

best dropkick in the E...hands down


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Big E should attack Zig for the quick win.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh god.....not a Miz match....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

gorgeous dropkick


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

scrilla said:


> i hope Dwayne comes with something serious. also something different than what he has said when he "got serious" for like 30 seconds the last two weeks.


serious dwayne > serious anybody


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Drizz just straight-up isn't very good.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Greg Valentine should attack The Miz for stealing his finishing manouvre.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice dropkick by Ziggles


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Miz is so terrible in the ring. Can't believe this guy headlined Mania at one point fpalm


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Inb4Dolphtapstofigure4


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LET'S GO ZIGGLER


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dan the marino said:


> Wait a minute, why wasn't Ryback/Heath Slater a Beat The Clock match?! Both guys are in the Rumble...


*Only wrestlers that can go longer than 2 minutes are allowed to do this. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet AJ's vagina is stretched out longer than the bitch that had 8 twin babies. Especially when my man BIG BLACK COCK E tagged AJ's little frail ass.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Lol at these few fat smarks trying to get a Ziggler chant going


Being a fan of someone isn't being a "smark," if they were chanting "let's go Nicky" or "Spirit Squad" then they'd be smarks.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> best dropkick in the E...hands down


agreed its fucking sick


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

guessing Big Dave is behind these lets go ziggler chants.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

God Ziggy's hair...Half white, half yellow.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is Cena in the last BTC Challenge? Cena wins and enters 30, too predictable winning rhe Rumble from there :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OBVIOUS "Let's Go Ziggler!" chants that Cole and King will most likely ignore.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn Ziggler, you are over.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess The Miz is now IWC Enemy #1.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Never liked the Miz, not even in the real world, always arrogant as fuck imo


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Let's go ziggler chants..... And there still idiots on here who don't think he's over


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This Miz face run has been a fail. He's a natural heel. It's going against the grain. Nobody wants to cheer for a smarky douchebag like Miz and he hasn't shaken off that label at all.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That one guy has been trying to star a "LETS GO ZIGGLER" chant for this whole match. lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This was kind of fun til Ziggler put the rest hold on, completely undercutting the story they were telling.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ kisses men all over...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I bet AJ's vagina is stretched out longer than the bitch that had 8 twin babies. Especially when my man BIG BLACK COCK E tagged AJ's little frail ass.



:lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Shut up Lawler


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wait, so are there only 2 matches in this beat the clock challenge?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh shut the fuck up Jerry Lawler.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't like either people in this match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this (11:36) the longest beat the clock match ever?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate Miz as a face.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I bet AJ's vagina is stretched out longer than the bitch that had 8 twin babies. Especially when my man BIG BLACK COCK E tagged AJ's little frail ass.


You know Cena tore that shit up and now zigglers tearing it up.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god there's a guy on the crowd going "super dragon" on Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice of Miz to leap out of the ring for Ziggler.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I bet AJ's vagina is stretched out longer than the bitch that had 8 twin babies. Especially when my man BIG BLACK COCK E tagged AJ's little frail ass.


and _my_ posts are considered too hardcore for your tastes?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

The Figure Four is more over than Miz at the moment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz just went out the ring on his own. He's so awful.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And Big E just lounges out against the safety rail.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Not quite enough momentum to get him out of the ring there, Dolph. :lmao

Horrible sell by Miz.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Langston's a jobber!"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Big E showing some charisma, something that ryback lacks


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I love when Cole no-sells Lawler's humor


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I bet AJ's vagina is stretched out longer than the bitch that had 8 twin babies. Especially when my man BIG BLACK COCK E tagged AJ's little frail ass.


Yeah, you right I hit it. It was aight but I had better. Bitch was cheesing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao another BEAT THE CLOCK commercial*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone thinking Ziggler can't handle a title reign would do well to remember the gormless fuck he's in the ring with headlined a Wrestlemania as champ. Not saying that two wrongs make a right, but Miz being champ is probably bad enough to count as two wrongs in and of itself.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

where is SUPER DRAGON?!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ziggler sells like a God. If Miz overcomes the odds aer that attack I will be pissed

So the beat the clock matches are all prone to commercials.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Inb4commercial


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Emotion Blur said:


> Who can you name that's beat Cena clean since then?


So anybody who beats Cena gets a title shot within one year? Sounds legit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DEM COMMERCIALS


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Commercials during the Beat the Clock matches are just horrible.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking commercials


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck

why always during the beat the clock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I bet AJ's vagina is stretched out longer than the bitch that had 8 twin babies. Especially when my man BIG BLACK COCK E tagged AJ's little frail ass.


What about Kane's 3ft. dick? Like a train tunnel down there.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dolph Zigglers eyes look more blue then usual. Wait, have they always been blue?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

these beat the clock matches feel really insignificant for some reason. prob b/c i think Ryback is winning the rumble anyway.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Alex Riley >>>>>>> Miz, just saying.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Only wrestlers that can go longer than 2 minutes are allowed to do this. *


I guess that makes sense. Lucky Ryback will have plenty of chances to take a rest in the Rumble match.



The Winning One™ said:


> This Miz face run has been a fail. He's a natural heel. It's going against the grain. Nobody wants to cheer for a smarky douchebag like Miz and he hasn't shaken off that label at all.


I actually think Miz could make a good face, his presentation is pretty good, but the WWE need to let him do his own thing. Enough with the "obnoxious face with the horrible jokes" already.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Punter said:


> Wait, so are there only 2 matches in this beat the clock challenge?


Sheamus and Barrett is the other match I do believe.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Stop bitching. This match has been p. good so far.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

can anyone recap what happened in the first hour?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

barnesk9 said:


> I haven't been a fan of the Rock as a face since around 2001 he's just really corny as a face to me


want to know a secret...?

The Rock was never a babyface

think about it

:cool2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Commercials need to be given a push, I can see them having a bright future in the WWE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Miz needs to be fired.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really had no clue Ziggler was so strong as to throw Miz out of the ring by touching his thigh.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

taking a commercial break with < 5 minutes left in the match. We're gunna get the last 30 fucking seconds...


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

nothing to get everyone into a match like a good ole commercial


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> CM Punk is fucking win, it'll be a shame if Dwayne goes over.


Today's fanbase....what a sad fucking sight.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TripleG said:


> I hate Miz as a face.


Could say the same about him as a heel, or as a wrestler period.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a pretty shit crowd. Ziggler & Miz both are more over than this crowd leads you to believe


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

What's wrong with chanting someone's name if you like them? I don't understand this whole "smark" hate. You should cheer for who you like. Doesn't matter if they're a face of heel. If you like them, cheer them. Simple. Kayfabe died long ago.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> You know Cena tore that shit up and now zigglers tearing it up.


Not before Bryan tickled her clit with his beard and Punk opened it up and screamed "best in the world!" into it before diving in :kurt


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, WWE, if you don't mention the possibility that Ziggler could conceive a plan that would make him WWE and World Heavyweight Champion by the end of WrestleMania, it would make it more surprising. Just sayin'.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

saveus:kurt


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Miz ''tossing'' Zig off, Beat The Clock, AJ and that BBC looking on :argh:


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how much Punk's promo put over the WWE championship. Why can't faces do the same instead of trying to be funny?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz has gone from average to awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MillionDollarProns said:


> and _my_ posts are considered too hardcore for your tastes?


Please. Your posts is what the sick pedo fucks think about.


The Winning One™ said:


> Yeah, you right I hit it. It was aight but I had better. Bitch was cheesing.


I knew you would come through.


KuritaDavion said:


> What about Kane's 3ft. dick? Like a train tunnel down there.


I forgot about that. AJ was probably touching the ceiling when she was on top. Wheelchair status.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't understand why they decided cops will keep rock from entering the arena...if they go back again and he's still in the same spot everyones just gonna get a headache thinking about someone staying in the same spot for over an hour like that lol

and it's stupid because at that point it'd simply seem like comedy that a midcarder would be apart of. It better pay off because I want to see a rock promo about the wwe championship already


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: Tomb Raider ad can't wait for the game


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Pain and Gain looks just...awful.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> "Langston's a jobber!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

One of these days someone is going to mess up and a match will finish during a commercial break, and I'll just be sitting here laughing.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tomb Raider looks mad


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Double post. sorry


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

dan the marino said:


> I guess that makes sense. Lucky Ryback will have plenty of chances to take a rest in the Rumble match.
> 
> 
> 
> *I actually think Miz could make a good face, his presentation is pretty good, but the WWE need to let him do his own thing. Enough with the "obnoxious face with the horrible jokes" already.*


Sure but if this is what he is calling presentation then he sucks at it right now. Unfortunately, I think WWE IS letting Miz his own thing. He's just not THAT funny.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> You know Cena tore that shit up and now zigglers tearing it up.


Not before Bryan tickled her clit with his beard and Punk opened it up and screamed "best in the world!" into it before diving in :kurt


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Should be round about 3 and a half minutes left?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

scrilla said:


> these beat the clock matches feel really insignificant for some reason. prob b/c i think Ryback is winning the rumble anyway.


Its the ad breaks for me. It kills the suspension. I know that the ad breaks are going to average around 3 minutes or so. So I'm expecting one hell of a squash later in the night.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

I wonder how many kids think Mark Wahlberg is Cena...I was conflicted in the past...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

5 Hour Energy guy annoys the living fuck out of me. MY DEBUT ALBUMMMMMM


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Today's fanbase....what a sad fucking sight.


Yeah, how dare people not worship the ground The Rock walks on.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah...here we go...it's been to long for that 5 hour energy add


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

My Debut Album guy bringing in dem ratings.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dat debut album...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I really had no clue Ziggler was so strong as to throw Miz out of the ring by touching his thigh.*


I'm glad I wasn't the only one to notice that. :lmao

It was a terrible sell by Miz too. He just walked to the ropes then was like "oh, I need to dive out!"


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Today's fanbase....what a sad fucking sight.


I'm glad I'm a sad fucking sight if I don't think a closet homosexual that makes annual appearences to advertise his movies should be champion makes me a sad fucking sight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish Kofi would kick the shit out of Miz again.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

on a completely unrelated note (i swear) anyone looking for a rock PM me. no i'm not talking about dwayne.



:kobe3


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So from a kayfabe perspective, how does WWE decide who is worthy of being in a Beat the Clock match? Does Brodus Clay get a shot? Why did Ryback's not count?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait....

does Lawler like Miz now?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd is getting into this match.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

not gunna lie...i :mark:ed for the axe handle off the top rope


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> Today's fanbase....what a sad fucking sight.


Yes, how dare he cheer a guy he likes. How fucking dare he.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This match is actually pretty fucking good.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Why does Miz look so goofy when doing the intense routine? Reminds me of a pissed of 5 year old.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Theproof said:


> There's your answer. The Rock could come out and do the exact same promo every night and it still wouldn't be boring. Punks good but I hate it when he's slow and monotone like Randy Orton. The WWE seems to do that with all of their top heels and I hate it.


If you had told me this before TLC I would agree with you, but I think Punk has stepped up his game since then. Sure he was monotone in this promo and that's the style he chose, but what he said about Rock can't be called champion (People's Champion) when his not and won't be The Champion is what made the promo not boring for me. Not only do they make them slow and monotone but as well as cowards as one of their choices as a ME heel, but hey maybe they do it so we can stop cheering for them.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dat ass.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> 5 Hour Energy guy annoys the living fuck out of me. MY DEBUT ALBUMMMMMM


If Zack Ryder were to turn heel again, that should be his character


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT ASS


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Dat ass crack


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ziggler's ass :lmao


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

dat pop for zigglers ass


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a huge supporter of Miz face run. I still think he's gonna be good, just gonna take longer than I thought



Crowd is alive finally!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DAT ASS


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

DAT ASS.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Did we really have to see Dolphs ass?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

My Debut Album guy pisses me off for some reason.... Probably because its every thing that is wrong with music.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks miz for the view.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

GOON The Legend said:


> Stop bitching. This match has been p. good so far.


nah brother the spot where miz ran and jumped through the ropes was the worst. it really took me out of the graps contest.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep, Dolph got pantsed again.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What is up with these thirsty men exposing Ziggler's ass crack? First Cena, and now Miz.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

IF ZIGGLER TAPS TO A BAD FIGURE FOUR, IM GOING TO RAGE


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WORST. FIGURE. FOUR. LEGLOCK. EVER.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Winning One™ said:


> Sure but if this is what he is calling presentation then he sucks at it right now. Unfortunately, I think WWE IS letting Miz his own thing. He's just not THAT funny.


Well... in-ring he's never been the greatest, I meant his mic work. If he's writing his own promos that's pretty terrible, I'd like to think they're trying the same route they went with Cena and Seamus though so it wouldn't be completely his fault.

Miz having the Figure Four is an absolute travesty though.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Big E Langston can read? #NotRacism


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugly botch of that move... how the hell do you both the figure 4?! And I like you Miz!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Miz needs to quit :lmao


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

first time he busts out the figure 4 in a match he fucks it up...good start miz


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol miz botches the figure four


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Damm, Langston is strong.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a fucked-up four leglock!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Worst Figure Four ever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I like Miz, but that figure 4 botch fpalm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

That mother-fucker just fucked up putting on the Figure 4. fpalm I can't...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOL Okay Miz stop doing the figure four :lmao Holy fucking fuck!*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

worst figure 4 ever


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E Langston = Theo Huxtable on steroids.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Langston and that swag :mark:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

what a terrible figure four


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I think Dolph Ziggler's ass is going to be a RAW fixture from now on

like WWE's version of an inside joke


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What a fucking shit Figure Four


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

PRAISE AJ'S LIGHT


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

This bitch botched the figure four? What kinda ***** can't do the figure four right?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That botched figure four

DOLPH


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> You know Cena tore that shit up and now zigglers tearing it up.





un_pretti_er said:


> Not before Bryan tickled her clit with his beard and Punk opened it up and screamed "best in the world!" into it before diving in :kurt


And had some S&M fun with gimp masks with Kane


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

dat figure five or six or seven from the moz


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Youch. Miz stumbled doing that figure4 but still got it together


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That match was really good. MOTN so far.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

thank god


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler needed the help of AJ and Langston to beat the Miz.....


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Enjoyed that match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did he swing around the front leg the wrong way on that FF? :lmao

Miz is terrible.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

One Zigzag to Miz=Ziggler wins

100000000 Zigzags to Cena=Ziggler loses


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

dat botched figure four


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Beat the Clock challenge matches have to be at least 10 minutes.

[/WWE Creative]


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Very good match there.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Classic heel tactics, fans reacting as they should. 

Much better than lame internet geeks chanting "Lets Go Ziggler".

That is why AJ Lee is a great performer.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miz's new finisher is the figure four ankle lock.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz doing whatever he calls the Figure Four won't last long.

Ziggler to pick 30, Cena gets #1, Cena eliminates Ziggler last. People rage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ZIG ZAG BITCHES!!! 

Oh God! Ziggler actually won...granted it wasn't Cena, but still!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I am guessing Sheamus is going to win the Beat the Clock challenge then?


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

that was a wardrobe malfunction, I do not want to see again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That looked like a Figure Three.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

ZIG ZAG! ZIGGLES WINS!!! THAT'S HOW YOU GET A DIRTY WIN AS A HEEL.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

He honestly couldn't have fucked up that figure four more than he did.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Imagine if Miz won the rumble.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler winning with the... *blinks* ZIG ZAG?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Send Miz back to MTV plz.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I enjoyed that match. Ziggler got the best out of Miz and they had good chemistry.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

good match


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ziggler taking this long to beat someone like the Miz is worse than having him job all the time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hera said:


> dat figure five or six or seven from the moz


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

glad AJ has been demoted to a smiling valet.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

anyone have the odds that we see another Jericho/Big Show BTC botch?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

LMAO Miz botched a figure four. You could clearly tell Dolph is on another level compared to Miz.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT FIGURE FOUR


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it just me or are these beat the clock matches long as hell? Weren't they around 8ish minutes?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Big fan of Ziggler, Miz is completely awful. Good that Dolph got the win even if he probably won't win the beat the clock challenge


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Dolphs ass should be inducted into the HOF.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Good match despite this forum making me correct my posts and missing some shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I am guessing Sheamus is going to win the Beat the Clock challenge then?


He is going to destroy it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN AND KANE!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL WTF


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm gonna shed a tear at the graduation.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr. Shelby :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

...What?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> *Langston* and that *swag* :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They take the piss the adverts


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Macho man theme


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I know Pomp and circumstance is used at real graduations... but WWE you have to realise what it means in context. Don't ever use it for anything but Savage.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh, this graduation segment should be fucking fantastic.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

anger management graduation next haha this will be good


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol this should be great. i hope the give Kane his gradnight and Disneyland so his dreams from when he won the title can finally come true.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They grow up so fast I remember like it was just yesterday that Kane and Daniel Bryan first went to anger management classes


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for ruining the Figure Four, Miz.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rhodes Scholars better fuck some shit up tonight


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Need to see this figure four again though...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anger Management segment next :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

silverspirit2001 said:


> that was a wardrobe malfunction, I do not want to see again.


That's one we've already seen, last week.

Anger Management. :mark: I hope they keep Dr. Shelley around in some way. Maybe as a manager.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I was looking elsewhere, heard Pomp & Circumstance, and before good sense could take over, I was all "MACHOMANHALLOFFAME" and then


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

MOTN even with Miz's terrible figure four, good to see Ziggler is still over after all that Cena bs these past few weeks.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Can we really stop putting "dat" in front of everything?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane can never recover into the monster he once was


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> He is going to destroy it.


18 seconds perhaps?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> gorgeous dropkick


There should've been more posts about this


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope Kane wears the cloak (whatever it's called) and the mortar board.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Incoming gold from The Dazzler :bryan :mark:


----------



## RichardRude (Aug 29, 2012)

I was totally hoping they were gonna announce Macho Man's HOF induction.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

For a guy that HEADLINED WRESTLEMANIA 2 years ago, Miz is pretty bad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I know Pomp and circumstance is used at real graduations... but WWE you have to realise what it means in context. Don't ever use it for anything but Savage.


Savage is persona non grata and Vince can do what he wants. Its his show.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Remember when Langston first debuted, I thought he was some emotionless killing machine. Now he's a cool black guy. No comment, just an observation.

Also a WWE funded panel about the Screwjob with Bret Hart. They really still feel sorry about that to pay Hart to bitch for 30 minutes or whatever.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so was that a figure 5, figure 6, figure 7 or figure 8 from the miz


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

This is why WWE doesn't take the iwc seriously. Cheering zig, complaining about a staged finishing move, and blowing their loads at anger management skits.

Stay classy iwc


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Team Hell No officially breaks up tonight

you heard it here first folks


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So when is Team Hell No actually breaking up? I don't think they should YET but you know it's going to happen and that they are going to feud again.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

I dont understand...why in these commercials featuring restaurants is there no loud back and forth regarding the Royal Rumble!?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


>


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't wait for Kanes and Buddy Peacocks graduation segment.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RandomRage said:


> Can we really stop putting "dat" in front of everything?


dat question


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

KatKayson said:


> My Debut Album guy pisses me off for some reason.... Probably because its every thing that is wrong with music.


And it's bullshit. If you have any more than 2 cans of Red Bull in a short space of time you end up staring at everyone with wide eyes. Similar to taking cheeky uncut cocaine.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RandomRage said:


> Can we really stop putting "dat" in front of everything?


:ambrose2


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

If this is an Anger Management Graduation, then we're probably going see Harold :mark:


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

this commercial wtf


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Whats John Cena's address to the WWE Universe going to be about?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Maxil said:


> This is why WWE doesn't take the iwc seriously. Cheering zig, complaining about a staged finishing move, and blowing their loads at anger management skits.
> 
> Stay classy iwc


What's not to cheer about Ziggler? He is a great performer, more talent in his ass crack then Miz will ever have in his whole life.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> dat question


Run out. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dolph and Miz actually had a good match, but Miz ruined it with that hideous botch.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Spartacus is almost back!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Gimmicky said:


> Remember when Langston first debuted, I thought he was some emotionless killing machine. Now he's a cool black guy. No comment, just an observation.


Hes like a juiced up version of Theo from the Cosby's.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Gimmicky said:


> Remember when Langston first debuted, I thought he was some emotionless killing machine. Now he's a cool black guy. No comment, just an observation.


He was and still is a baby-face on NXT.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DR. PHIL?!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DAT DAT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ELBOW TO THE STERNUM, ELBOW TO THE STERNUM


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DAT dancing black guy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dec_619 said:


> Whats John Cena's address to the WWE Universe going to be about?


Last year was crap, This year will be great, I'm going to win the rumble.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Whats John Cena's address to the WWE Universe going to be about?


2013 will be the year of John Cena (cue, THE CHAMP IS HERE!).


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Whats John Cena's address to the WWE Universe going to be about?


How he wants to win the rumble the hard way and be #1


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Whats John Cena's address to the WWE Universe going to be about?


I'll keep being strong, i'll win the rumble, etc. Usual performance.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't play pomb and circumstance on a wrestling show. 

It just makes me sad that Savage is gone.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RIP MACHO MAN


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

They're actually graduating? :lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully this graduation is a way of finishing off team hell no. Put the tag belts on rhodes scholars already.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why is this angle still going on? It was good, but it's run it's course now. Let's hope this is the actual end of it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

checkcola said:


> 2013 will be the year of John Cena (cue, THE CHAMP IS HERE!).


Basically this.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Macho man :batista3


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Marianne Shelby. :lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DAT TASSLE


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How dare you boo Dr. Shelby?

Ungrateful fucks.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok that fat black guy was pretty damn funny 

DR SHELBY :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

hearing Macho Man Randy Savage's theme on the loudspeakers hurts


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are they playing Macho Man's music, yet STILL don't have him in the Hall of Fame?


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

WE WANT HAROLD!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Its not like the Miz doesn't know how to do the figure 4. He did it good last week. He probably botched cuz he was tired and miscalculated


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd shit if they bring out The Genius.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao:lmao Dr. Shelby with dat academic robe


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is The Miz awesome or what? 

Everyone here should be appreciative of the awesomeness that is Kane while he's still around. I hope Harold is here tonight.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Pomp & Circumstance though? Bad form Vince

Boo anything pomp & circumstance that's not Randy Savage related


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OH GOD THIS IS THE BEST :lmao


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Thanks for the update on the reality of wrestling based conversation in dining venues. 

I totally thought all they talked about was WWE.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That crowd better start a 'Macho Man' chant...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess Shelby's community theater acting training never prepared him for this.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kanes attire :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice to see Headliner make an appearance in that commercial


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

#HAROLD


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lmao This should be great.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HAHAH OH MY GOD PRICELESS


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Where are their hats?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RandomRage said:


> Can we really stop putting "dat" in front of everything?


Dat failed reverse psychology.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I fucking cant....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bryan actually looks like a college professor I had.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, first ever graduates? 

Your a doctor and these are the first guys you have put through the entire course. 

What are your credentials exactly Dr. Shelby?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Look at Bryan's hair! lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH MY GOD, NO WAY :lmao


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

For some reason I was kind of glad to see Big E and AJ get involved. I like Ziggler! Although, I would have been happy to see either of them win.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane bringing back the ministry!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hope none of them try to suck their own dicks like Lanny Poffo.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HOLY SWEET JESUS :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate it when DB comes out to Kane's music.


----------



## GNARLY (Jan 2, 2013)

This has potential to be hilarious.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dr shelby, never leave


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Where the hell are the YES! chants?!?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The road has owned D. Bryan.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat Shelby. Dat Graduation. Dem robes :lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao I have to say Kane doesn't really look good in black.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Its not like the Miz doesn't know how to do the figure 4. He did it good last week. He probably botched cuz he was tired and miscalculated


Still botched a figure four


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane in a Graduation Gown lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh my god bryans hair loool


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FUCKING DYING :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan has dat Dazzler haircut.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD BRYAN'S HAIR :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Has Russo found his pencil?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Bryan's hair.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RandomRage said:


> Can we really stop putting "dat" in front of everything?


Dat blasphemous suggestion.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I feel a tear coming on...

...and a Rhodes Scholars interruption.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

THE DAZZLER!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't at Bryan's hair. :lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

in case you missed it: @DrShelbyTweets


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Why are they playing Macho Man's music, yet STILL don't have him in the Hall of Fame?


Because he pounded 16 year old Stephanie on the bear skin rug.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

The Dazzler


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this just love it


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> Where are their hats?


On the table.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Bryan looks like Sandow.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan looks nasty as fuck. :lol


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT HAIR


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan going for the Dumbledore meets Walter Peck look I see.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Daniel Bryan's hair?! He got that 12 year old boy haircut


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan looks like Sandow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

DAT Hair !


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE DAZZLER MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kane looks like an oversized priest


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao at Bryan's nice hair and scruffy beard combo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Fucking awesome


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Bryan's hair, the robes they're wearing, everything about this has stolen the show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Its not like the Miz doesn't know how to do the figure 4. He did it good last week. He probably botched cuz he was tired and miscalculated


Yup. It was a good match by both guys, but since damn near everyone on here hates Miz all we'll hear is how much Miz is trash and how he should never do the figure 4 again blah blah blah


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

for the love of god turn of cole and king's mic's ffs no one wants to hear their damn laughter


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

OH MY GOD! THAT HAIR IS LEGENDARY!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

That entrance made me think of the Ministry of Darkness.


----------



## GNARLY (Jan 2, 2013)

YES! I thought for sure I would never see the Dazzler again. Hell yeah.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao

This is too much


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL

D-Bry DA GOAT!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

This is soooo freaking crazy! Are you serious!?!?! A graduation ceremony?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan looks like he just stuffed a dead stripper in a crawlspace.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> For some reason I was kind of glad to see Big E and AJ get involved. I like Ziggler! Although, I would have been happy to see either of them win.


AJ and Big E are there to cover Ziggler's deficiencies as a heel and they do a good job at that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane is the valid victorian clearly


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao DB with his cap on sideways


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm amazed they didn't do a twitter poll for this.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This segment!! I liveeeeeee


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Someone screamed set him on fire at Dr. Shelby to Kane. I fucking lol'd


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 Bryan turns into Brian Blessed


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan corpsing a bit there :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

checkcola said:


> AJ and Big E are there to cover Ziggler's deficiencies as a heel and they do a good job at that.


Or WWE's deficiencies at booking.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cole dying at ringside :lmao


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

lol Dr. Shelby chants


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

indian guy chanting dr phil lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow. They will get them to scream anything. 

And if I listen to Lawler & Cole's fucking chuckle again, my head might explode.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Shelby chant lol


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Doctor Shelby chants :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

DR SHELBY chant :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cole and snorting into his mic. Sigh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

DAT SCREAM FROM SHELBY!!!!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Dr. Shelby chant. :lmao


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why can't Dr Shelby just be their manager forever


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"Doctor Shelby" chants! :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dr. Shelby is more over than Ryback.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Too many shouting.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can someone cut Michael Cole's tongue out?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao DB with his cap on sideways


Hes going for a hipster look.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr Shelby chants


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Shelby is so over!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

These commentators laugh at everythin are annoying


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dr Shelby Chants :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dr. Shelby chants!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

why do i feel a swerve coming on..by Shelby


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dat Dr Shelby chant.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

HUG IT OUT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

im going to hug myself


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_'Dr. Shelby'_ chants.

Greatness. :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmfao I love theseguys


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Everyone Lets Hug Lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Bryan looks like he just stuffed a dead stripper in a crawlspace.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Come on, wrap it up now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is great comedy. Dwayne should take notes.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I would lose it if the crowd played along and hugged each other!

LMFAO


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr. Shelby chant....

Worldwide group hugs?


Jesus H......


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

For this segment alone, this the best RAW in a long time.

And Dr Shelby chants!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Shelby gettin his perve onnnnnnnn


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

This will fail. xD asking everyone to hug it out? Lool


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

#Embrace the hugs


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gonna wake the missus up....


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't believe you like that apeshit.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is wrestling in 2013.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This is great comedy. Dwayne should take notes.


Easily pleased or just stupid?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bro hugs all around.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

PEACE BE WITH YOU


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

They really should have a "hug cam" on the Titantron.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everybody HUG


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DB is going to hug Robert's...with his tie


----------



## GNARLY (Jan 2, 2013)

WWE's all about its hugging.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Those two are gonna hug!" :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

LET'S HUG!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

THAT MOUSTACHE


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LMFAO EVERYONE IS HUGGING EACH OTHER!!

i can't lie if i was there

I'd hug too


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That mostuache :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*holy fuck did Horsnwaggle finally grow up?*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Where's *Froot* when you need him?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Love how they're bringing the crowd into it


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

that mustache is amazing.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Rhodes Scholars in 3...2....1....


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

This fucking segment :lmao


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao that kid's moustache


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

king, "Dr. Sampson saved my life" LMAO King is the fckn man


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

a hugging segment...i've seen it all. Fuck me, this is painful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In b4 The Shield


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Fan's Mustache vs Cody's Mustache at WM
BOOK IT VINCE


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy hell at dat handlebar stache


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Was that fat guy Hornswoggle's father?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The dancing blue dudes need to hug it out xD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*hugs this thread*


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

come on WWE, show them empty seats


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is pitiful.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

KANNEEEEE :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they stretching for time? 

I can't even make out what they are saying now.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMFAOOO what is this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And somewhere in the arena a fat sweaty guy feels up a chick and is using this as an excuse.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This has to be FROOT's favorite episode*


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

the fuck..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

BABY CUZ IMA HUG


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm way too miserable of a person to enjoy this.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I need to see more of that mustache. That is all.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This hugging segment is kinda hilarious


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What the fuck am i watching


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

What the ffffffff


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm hugging all of you guys right now!



NathWFC said:


> Easily pleased or just stupid?


I swear, some of you guys are so easy.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know people find it funny and all but Bryan is going to have a really tough time coming back from this comedy role to be anywhere near a main-eventer again.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*HUG!*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Segment of the year?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

oh what the hell 

*HUGS YOU TOO*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

All I could hear was _"asdfhasdhkdsfas HUG!!"_


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Sooooo where's rhode scholars?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lawler: I wanna hug her.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Someone needs to go through that table.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

This was really funny. Don't know why people bitch.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

this such a clusterhug.. err clusterfuck. great segment really.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That got fucking terrible towards the end :lmao


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was awesomely funny


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What a load of shit.


----------



## GNARLY (Jan 2, 2013)

King stating he wants to hug the girl with a husband.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

That was not gay at all........


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm hugging everyone in this thread but don't cop any feels thanks. :yes:


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This guy Jerry. smh


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fucking insanity :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is the GOAT


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

OMG! :lmao :lmao this is just too much


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

<3 hugs to you all WrestlingForum people


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Worst segment. Wow.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

That simply just confirmed Cena to win RR


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, the Dazzler looks so damn pimpish with dat hair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love that barely anyone in the crowd hugged. Good job, people.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wwe has ruined Kane..... Again.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WTF

No Rhodes Scholars? What the hell was the point of that segment?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

loltrainwreck


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> DB is going to hug Robert's...with his tie


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The guy that hugged "handlebar mustache" guy was a grown up version of Hornswaggle*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

You're a miserable human being if you didn't enjoy that segment. It was tremendous fun.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

That was stupid as all hell. Hugging segment in general and 3 minutes where they ask the audience to hug each other randomly? unk2


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> What a load of shit.


I missed you and your horrible rubbish.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love all of you!!!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Bet they go for a group hugging record at mania now that the rey/sin cara mask thing is off


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I hugged my dog.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't help but feel that if I was sat next to a fit bird in the crowd I would try it on with her by giving her a massive hug.

It would probably end up like this though


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lets e-hug Wrestling Forum.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE is a cock in the ass away from being full blown homosexual


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Winning One™ said:


>


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That Punk/Rock Rumble ad is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Are those robes to hide their boners?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

they better not have the Cena segment as the main event


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

never been more embarrassed to be a wrestling fan than after that segment


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Arcade said:


> Lets e-hug Wrestling Forum.


No thanks. We already have a user who wants to hug everyone and he creeps most people out.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

stereo73 said:


> I know people find it funny and all but Bryan is going to have a really tough time coming back from this comedy role to be anywhere near a main-eventer again.


And Ziggler would have a tough time after a cheerleading gimmick...


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

A new era for the WWE. The Hugitude Era.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Now Tyrion and RockAE316 HUG!!!

Now Punk marks and Punk haters hug!

Now Indy Midgets and Backstage Politicians Hug!

Now Wrestlers and Superstars hug!

Now Vince Russo supporters and Russo detractors hug!

Ted Turner and Vince McMahon, hug!!!

Bryan Danielson and Daniel Bryan, hug!!!

EVERYONE HUG! Except me as I'm watching alone....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel like I'm watching shit produced by Disney and Nick Jr.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I quite enjoyed that segment. Was a train wreck but fuck it, I was smiling all the way through it.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *The guy that hugged "handlebar mustache" guy was a grown up version of Hornswaggle*


:lmao I was thinking the same exact fucking thing.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


>


YES :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Arcade said:


> Lets e-hug Wrestling Forum.


I'm e-hugging you so hard right now!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Group hug guys.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> This was really funny. Don't know why people bitch.



Agreed.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> No thanks. We already have a user who wants to hug everyone and he creeps most people out.


Or that guy that just posts in the women of wrestling section, commenting about how he wants to suck their toes, etc etc


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Lets e-hug Wrestling Forum.


I would rather listen to Vickie belt out the hits of Whitney Houston then to do that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> they better not have the Cena segment as the main event



:vince


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Lets e-hug Wrestling Forum.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

DAT SEGMENT CANT TOUCH :KURT AND HIS HUGANOMICS


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was pretty funny, fell apart a bit at the end though. I'm interested to see where they go with Team Friendship and Shelby. Hopefully not a 'Team Hell No Hugcam' or something like that.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

did Froot write that segment?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> never been more embarrassed to be a wrestling fan than after that segment


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

stereo73 said:


> I know people find it funny and all but Bryan is going to have a really tough time coming back from this comedy role to be anywhere near a main-eventer again.


how??? he is insanely over, has the mic skills to do a serious feud as a heel or a rock type comedy babyface, he will be put back in the main event picture once this storyline is over imo


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

kopitelewis said:


> I can't help but feel that if I was sat next to a fit bird in the crowd I would try it on with her by giving her a massive hug.


Is this some Liverpool talk?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

y'all may play internet tough guy smarks but admit it

that hug segment was awesome

you'd be hugging too if you were there

shitttt I'd be!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess Vince was hugging Cena backstage.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

The big red machine shouting to the audience to hug each other... LOL


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And people wonder why Austin would rather go to a hunting convention!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm crying right now. Beautiful segment. so touching. hugs everywhere


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I guess Vince was hugging Cena backstage.


He was between Ryback and Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, Kane and Daniel Bryan were ordered to complete an anger management course by AJ. AJ was fired, yet they still have to finish the course? Alright.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

RandomRage said:


> Is this some Liverpool talk?


Taking any chance I get...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I guess Vince was hugging Cena backstage.


And Ryback. :ryback:vince


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LuN™ said:


>


what the fuck is that


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I love all of you!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I guess Vince was hugging Cena backstage.


If you want to call it that...


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone spotted Meltzer in the crowd yet? San Jose is Big Dave country.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I am going to miss Eve's wide muffin.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky sports adverts are awful


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn, half this forum seems to be repressed homosexuals. 

What is wring with men hugging, and yes, I have sex with women.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Although it was a little enjoyable you have to admit that segment got awkward


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

KAITRYNN


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eve.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

It was ridiculous...that's what made it funny. Group hugs!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> That was pretty funny, fell apart a bit at the end though. I'm interested to see where they go with Team Friendship and Shelby. Hopefully not a 'Team Hell No Hugcam' or something like that.


I was waiting for the heels to come out and run them down, but it never happened. Oh well. 

I miss it when DB had layers back when he was a Smackdown guy. ho hum ho hum.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> what the fuck is that


*That is Mae Young giving birth to Hornswaggle a few weeks ago.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I want a reality show, ok?!" 

Really shooting for the stars there, huh? lol.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR
Fuck everyone that doesn't like Kaitlyn. She's so fucking hot and her spear is nasty (that came out wrong)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Already missing Eve and dat ass :ass


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol at her thinking that being on a reality show means anything.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaitlyn match, I wonder if Layla is gonna turn Heel


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Damn, half this forum seems to be repressed homosexuals.
> 
> What is wring with men hugging, and yes, I have sex with women.


Why can't they hug both?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

MMM ALicia fox is smokin tonight I wish she'd gyrate her hips on my face


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate Alicia so much


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The poster for Parker makes me want to watch Django Unchained again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WHY? o'clock


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jesus, I just realized how big Kaitlyn's biceps were. If she were to tell me to take out the garbage, I'll do that shit pronto.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kaitlyn with that carnival theme music.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Alicia Fox as in you could all go take a piss now


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF is Alicia doing?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a WWE wrestling show in 2013. Not too long ago were the days of the Kiss my Ass clubs, testes being electrocuted and deception.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Horrible music vs Horribler music.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Dat heel turn.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This about to be a GOAT match right here...


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL at the eurotrash entrance music


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alicia just went full blown stripper on us.

SPIN THE BOTTLE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia Fox. Work that weave girl. We know Wade Barrett sweatin out your shit every night.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Eve too busy doing BJJ breakdowns and tapping DAT ASS:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Alicia Fox only getting to wrestle because it's MLK day and Obama's Inauguration.

That and she looks like crackhead version of Michelle Obama.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Huge pop for Kaitlyn. Her big booty & boobies are fun to look at though. 

Why do divas always get such gay music? So dumb, doesn't help them get over.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So is alicia a heel or face?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This was dumbest segment EVER. Holly shit. That was BAD.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> lol at her thinking that being on a reality show means anything.


She actually won. 

Alicia Fox is still alive!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what is kaitlyn's attire supposed to be


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol at the mustache


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kaitlyn


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*sigh*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh Divas thank God. I have to pee.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Bathroom break!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So wait is Alicia Face or Heel this week?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> And Ziggler would have a tough time after a cheerleading gimmick...


right now, he is...so, your point is invalid.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How does Alicia Fox still have a job? She's so dangerous, it makes me cringe when she works.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Lawler is so goddamn pervy. If he was a meme he would be a mix of Pedobear and me gusta dude.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Dat Pop


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaitlyn time..


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Do they even try with these fucking themes? God they're horrible

Give the divas real themes again

On another note Alicia fox got incredibly sexier


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Kaitlyn was kinda pretty before she had all the face stuff done.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

lawler reminding us that he's a perv


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Just think everyone.... Alicia Fox is one of the top 3 Divas in WWE right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Eve is on a reality show in which she is basically a tackling dummy.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't with her weave. Where is Naomi please?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Tamina with that backstage glare.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

They really need to get AJ Lee back into the ring. She really is the only one that gets any reaction while in the ring.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So is alicia a heel or face?


I think she is a tweener. 

Tamina will be next in line?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Kaitlyn time..


:kobe4


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Stacy is GOAT


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't usually like the muscled ladies.. Kaitlyn I would


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Alicia Fox is a veteran." - Michael Cole


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kaitlyn with dat inexplicable surplus of clothes enaldo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just no fucks to give.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Kaitlyn strong ass!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Kaitlyn looks so badass in those military boots. Looks like a female Big Boss in that outfit


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> So wait is Alicia Face or Heel this week?


I have no idea. Neither does creative.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Kaitlyn time..


I love you for this


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Kait needs a new theme. Like DESPERATELY.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Wasn't Tamina's focus last month to protect Vicky from AJ?


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Kofi Kingston has more personality on twitter than in real life


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Alicia riles the crowd like a face then wrestles heel. She's confused I suppose


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

"Alicia's a veteran." How can that statement be true?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus wept is this match bad.

Katlyin is just openly laughing at Alicia's offense.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat veteran Alicia Fox.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Last week's Eve Vs. Kaitlyn match was actually good. 

This one...was not.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

oh really cole alicia is a veteran ? really haha


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sigh.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

All females despise Jerry Lawler, is more like it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaitlin's boobs looking sexy as hell tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I love Kaitlyn.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Taking a cue from Randy Orton with a finisher OUT OF NOWHERE! ?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

she has a decent spear


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Blommen said:


> Lawler is so goddamn pervy. If he was a meme he would be a mix of Pedobear and me gusta dude.


Someone should make that a thing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If you can't sell a spear what can you sell Alicia?



See what I did there?*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaitlyn wins..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Heyman gunna swerve next segment.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

paul bomb :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

PAUL BOMB :mark:


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

PAUL BOMB, shits bout to get real


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> never been more embarrassed to be a wrestling fan than after that segment


This. I can't believe some people enjoy that segment. HORRIBLE.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Paulbomb runnin wild


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh shit Paul Bomb incoming :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

PAULBOMB :hhh


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHIT PAUL BOMB ON ROCK

rock marks gonna get butt hurt


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

PAUL BOMB INCOMING :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

#PaulBomb


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Holy shit, we're getting a Paul-bomb tonight? I don't know what that is but it sounds amazing!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Paul Bomb? :brock


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Paulbomb :mark: this will immediately find it's way into my everyday vocabulary


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Is Heyman going to bring in Maddox?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena last? Fucking shield better interrupt


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

A #Paulbomb? Get your asses ready, bitches!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh god, Cena's promo is going to main-event fpalm

No, this deserves drastic measures:


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn no fucks were given about that match


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I love you for this


I think a hug is in store right here!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

heels4life said:


> she has a decent spear


*It's actually better than Edge's :side:*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to the Paul Bomb.

So obviously going to end up with The Rock interupting though and giving Heyman The Rock bottom with CM Punk looking on.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

i now have an image of heyman taking a shit...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Here we go with the pictures.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> This. I can't believe some people enjoy that segment. HORRIBLE.


Something something TNA something something greatest ever something something WWE sucks something something.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh Champion my Champion :heyman


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

PAULBOMB sounds like someone taking the ultimate of shits.

Can't wait, regardless.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm shocked Jerry hasn't joked about spearing a diva.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So we are actually supposed to believe that Heyman paid for Punk's skybox.

Right.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great, finally a Rock/Heyman segment.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

these skysports ads are so fucking bad


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought I could skip the adverts by watching Raw with a 30 minute delay..I was so wrong


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't stretch the screen with massive pics.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Paulbombs ahoy!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> they better not have the Cena segment as the main event


You know it.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Kait needs a new theme. Like DESPERATELY.


They trying to portray her like some bad ass but got her coming out to fist pumpin coked up Goldust 96 music.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

POOL BOMB!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> This. I can't believe some people enjoy that segment. HORRIBLE.


Dr. Shelby should've removed his graduation robe to reveal an Aces and Eights vest.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> All females despise Jerry Lawler, is more like it.


That explains all of the divorces.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Alicia's selling of that spear was akin to an intentionally bad dramatic performance: "Oh, whoa is me, I have been hit, now I have lost consciousness, dead, ugh."


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> Kaitlin's boobs looking sexy as hell tonight.


Gotta love that hard silicone wedged inbetween two eternally scarred flaps of skin.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Skybox is rigged to blow as Paul reveals that he is the leader of the Shield alongside the Rock, so Vince brings Undertaker back to revive Punk, but Punk comes back as a brainless zombie and becomes Taker's minion.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

please drop :brocks name paul

LAY DEM SEEDS


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> PAULBOMB sounds like someone taking the ultimate of shits.
> 
> Can't wait, regardless.


I was gonna say. Sounds like he's gonna take a dump in the Rock's locker room.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Total Package said:


> So we are actually supposed to believe that Heyman paid for Punk's skybox.
> 
> Right.


You must be fun at parties.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> Great, finally a Rock/Heyman segment.


YES, this is what I've been waiting for!

Punk's promo earlier was solid too.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Looking forward to the Paul Bomb.
> 
> So obviously going to end up with The Rock interupting though and giving Heyman The Rock bottom with CM Punk looking on.


nope..ROck will be in the sky box...cop's ticket..its all circular


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

scrilla said:


> Dr. Shelby should've removed his graduation robe to reveal an Aces and Eights vest.


Why that would be the biggest swerve yet!
"Is it getting hot in here?"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heyman's mancrush on Punk is hilarious.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> This. I can't believe some people enjoy that segment. HORRIBLE.


Oh please. You know damn well that if this was TNA and somebody like Robbie E that you would be ejaculating all over your face for it. Keep your gimmick posting in the TNA section.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> And Ziggler would have a tough time after a cheerleading gimmick...


The difference was he was playing a completely different character. Different name, different look. When Dolph Ziggler showed up, aside from the IWC lots of people weren't aware he was even in the spirit squad. Even then it's taken him nearly 7 years to get to the level he's at now. 

Bryan can't disappear and come back with a different name.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Man what happened to managers like Paul? Where did they all go? Surely the art isn't lost.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM Punk in dat box.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

scrilla said:


> Dr. Shelby should've removed his graduation robe to reveal an Aces and Eights vest.


"Is it hot in here?" Would have been epic.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

No god no.. That face is muscular as shit. I thought we were going with Lita/Stacey


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ladies and Gentleman, Boys and Girls, Children of all ages. Paul Heyman, proudly brings to you, you're WWE CHAMPION of the wooooooooooooooooorld.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alicia Fox. Seriously? Fuck I already miss Eve.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

im sorry but they couldnt make this anymore predictable could they ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If we know for sure that Cena is on last, why don't we all turn off our TVs at the same time just as he comes out? (says the guy who is streaming this :troll )

Oh yeah, that's great, miss the start of Heyman :kenny


----------



## ChrisPartlow (Jul 18, 2012)

Clique said:


>


Probably a candidate for the gayest picture I've seen in my life.

Two homos going at it gettin' gay.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Palumbo? OMG CHU...Oh Paulbomb.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

chocolate flavour


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

My boy, Heyman.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk in awe of :heyman


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Love Paul E to death, but he's completely unneeded in this feud.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heyman going HAM*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

He made ittttttt


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Called it. 

Weren't hard to guess though was it.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

THE GOAT OUTSMARTING VICKIE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rocky's gotta ticket omg.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Great promo.

Edit: Business is about to pick up. Nevermind, ticket.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE!~

ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE

ROCK. Heyman.

ROCK GOT A TICKET TO WHOOP CANDY ASS!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like Cena speech is the main event.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't know tickets allowed you to make an entrance with your theme music playing in the background.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

DAT POP!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let it now be known that a ticket overrules the law! 

WWE logic!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So I get an entrance if I purchase a ticket? Awesome. I hope they play my music.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

So if you have a ticket you can jump the barricade, go backstage, and get in the ring?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

The Rock has a ticket....so he's allowed to go on stage? Logic!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cent to end the show.? Fuck this


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

DAT Ticket, so didn't see that coming...


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock has a ticket for a fucking seat, not to walk down the cunting ramp you thundercunt Cole.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rocks been playing some SvR


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Since when does having a ticket mean you get a full-blown entrances & ring time? *sigh*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh so a ticket lets you enter the ring...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OH, SHIT! HERE COMES ROCK.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Because as we know, just because you have a ticket, means you can walk down the entrance ramp. REMEMBER THAT WHEN YOU GO KIDS.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The GOAT. Finally...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WALRUS BOMB


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I want Brock to F5 The Rock right now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

cool. next time i buy a ticket to a WWE show i expect to get a full entrance with music of my choice.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

inb4 Shield to enter


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Buy a ticket, get your own entrance theme and get ring access.

Man, things have changed since I bought my WrestleMania ticket last year.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

oh ok so hes got a ticket yet still comes out down the ramp haha


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

scalpin tickets from cops


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

A ticket gets you in the audience, not in the freakin ring -_-


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rock with dat ticket


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So if I have a RAW ticket, I can participate and get in the ring too? :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

still cant get over vickie saying she would suspend the police officer :lol:lol


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

If he has a ticket, that means he is there as a fan and should not be allowed in the ring.

Where is security


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't realise a ticket gave you permission to walk backstage and through the entrance on live TV.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here he comes :mark:

Wait, you can get in the ring if you buy a ticket?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

paulbomb=rock bottom


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Paul Heyman is a fucking legend. So much quality from this man every time he's on my screen


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Something tells me that I should be more excited about the Rock than I am right now. Is anyone else just burned out?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

technically speaking just because rock has a ticket doesn't mean he's allowed in the back let alone the ring. just saying


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Next time I go to an event, I'm going to flash my ticket at security as I hope the barricade "No guys it's cool"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That cop was going to have entrance music while he walked out from the stage to his seat.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not the loud POP that I expected. What is going on?


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow! So next time I get a ticket for Raw, I can go backstage, have my own entrance theme playing, enter the ring and give a promo? Awesome!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Paul has a lot of time to leave the ring here while Rocky poses.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh, that's nice. I didn't realize getting a ticket meant you could go to the ring and get your own entrance music.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Just buy a ticket and you can get in the ring. For your health.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I pray Vince wakes up and sees that Rock winning the belt sucks and Punk facing Undertaker with the belt makes so much more sense. Rock vs Cena - nobody gives a shit if it's for the belt or not, frankly, not many people even want to SEE that match. 

Fix this Vince. Now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So a ticket means he can just walk into the ring :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So guys who aren't banned from the building and are part of the roster have to pay for skyboxes but Rock can buy a ticket and get ring access.

Cool.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> scalpin tickets from cops


Shouldn't that get him arrested?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Pretty sure a ticket doesn't allow you in the ring.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Maddox will interfere and get Rock Bottomed most likely.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I didn't realize fans with tickets get their own entrances.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that was pretty funny. not gonna lie.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

At least Paul was about to question that.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SHUT YOUR MOUTH TWINKIE TITS!

biggest. pop. of. the. night.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait... the police gave the Rock a ticket...

A _ticket_


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL at the two smarks trying to start ECW chants.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh, clever....twinkie tits, and cookie puss. Rock is really alot worse than I remember him.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So buying a ticket is the equivalent to being allowed to stand in the ring?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

#TwinkieTits


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm expecting the Shield to come during this...oh yes I am.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Fucking A, the Rock is so freaking huge. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rocks always dribbling an invisible basketball


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Clearly rock has some expensive ass ticket allowing him to cut a promo and everything :rock


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Punk never won King of the Mountain!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

WTB Lesnar coming and and beating the shit out of this cheesy clown.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Also, doesn't that make this cop a ticket tout?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, so much for a decent Rock/Heyman promo unk3


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

The Rock has officially put over Punk way more than Cena ever has. "You've earned the right to call yourself the BEST in the world!"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so cena's promo is going to close the show? fpalm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..I see..keeping Punk away from Rock..since he owns him on the mic...

gotta have Dat Singalong


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

OUCH! OUCH!!! Rock went all out

"Tonight on RAW is your last night as WWE Champion!"

OUCH!!! SHOOT Rock is doing a shoot promo!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> rocks always dribbling an invisible basketball


Excellent. :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so a ticket not constitues as a backstage and arena pass wwe logic


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Last night on Raw as WWE Champion.

Not really, I bet by the end of the year, Punk will be Champion once again :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Whaaaa the Rock gave Punk what the rest of the WWE refuse to give him

Rockunk YOU are the best in the world

Punk: criesssss....I did my best!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I really wish this feud could go on for at least another month. Hope they keep it up for the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Rock with pretty much the same promo this week. 

Originality fail.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

The Shield.. impending


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Lawler say, "Rockbomb?" fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Gimmicky said:


> So buying a ticket is the equivalent to being allowed to stand in the ring?


*And do a little commentary during a Big Show match.*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking hell. Bring Renee Paquette back to The Score.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lets Gooo Rock


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> SHUT YOUR MOUTH TWINKIE TITS!
> 
> biggest. pop. of. the. night.


You called it


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"I WILL RIP YOUR FACE OFF" - The Rock to CM Punk

oh my goodness.. OH MY GOODNESS


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

fpalm @ people on this forum that hate The Rock and loved the G rated hugging bullshit. :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

You didn't earn that shot though, Rocky


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rip your face off! 

Hell, Rock going serial killer on us!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Worked my ass off for 10 years for this shot"

What?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk no selling Dwayne lol

Pretty good promo from Rock, I must say.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

This is what the Cena/Rock feud should have been. Don't mind the "cookie puss" and "twinkle tits" thing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so.he worked his ass off making movies

tooth fairy must had a rough training schedule


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd mark if The Shield just stood behind Punk to confirm he's the leader.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao I see, the becoming a movie star approach to becoming #1 contender.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ROCK HAS WORKED 10 YEARS FOR A TITLE SHOT? :lmao

Yeah, it wasn't like you went out and made a couple movies instead :hmm:


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Bryan's hair is going to have me cracking up when I lay down to sleep tonight. 

That segment was kind of a disappointment though IMO. Showed so much promise when they came out in those gowns. And again, Bryan's ****ing hair :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

ROCKY HAD A DREAM!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Rock's dream > Martin Luther King Jr.'s dream. Clearly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wow they went there.


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> "Worked my ass off for 10 years for this shot"
> 
> What?


Yup...


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

pewpewpew said:


> You didn't earn that shot though, Rocky


He's earned it years ago, u mad?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Invoking MLK to promo on punk? Fuck, that was so boring.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

GOAT PROMO


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

10 years doing crap like this dwayne


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Finally no more lame jokes and an actual promo


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL at Punk laughing at the cheap MLK pop.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Did The Rock just trade his leather jacket for the ticket? Somewhere backstage there's a very stylish cop walking around


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am waiting for The Shield!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

:mark::mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THIS IS HOW YOU SELL A PPV FOLKS!!!

ROYAL RUMBLE IT. IS. ON!

holy crap The Rock vs CM Punk

OH MY GOD!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, making movies is "working your ass off"?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Eh. Not impressed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YES!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Even Punk is like "Shut that shit up, Martin Luther Rock."


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And the 10 black people in San Jose, CA recite MLK along with Rock.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

YEAH BUDDY


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The Shield


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shield!!!!


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

SHIELD!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Fantastic segment. Why on earth didn't this close the show?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: Shield


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

SHIELD


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Someone called it, right?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DAT SHIELD


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

THE SHIELD :yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I guarantee that will word for word be what CM Punk haters will post on this forum if that happens


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bowlen said:


> fpalm @ people on this forum that hate The Rock and loved the G rated hugging bullshit. :lmao


There's a difference between hugging in an inconsequential midcard segment and fucking "cookie puss" and the like in a MAIN EVENT program.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Shield!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIELD


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shield time!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh fuck me, I almost pissed myself for an Undertaker appearance.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

THE SHIELD!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT SHIELD!!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

LIGHT'S OUT! SHIELD!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Shield. Okay, awesome.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh shit!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

THE SHIELD DWAYNE = BURIED


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat Shield cousin on cousin violence :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sting!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty bad promo there.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I could've swore I saw Jerichos lights. I marked out for a split second


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What kind of clown shoes is the Rock wearing?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

That would have been much cooler if their music just hit and they slowly strolled down and surrounded The Rock.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Right now WWE saying "Buy The Royal Rumble to see the Rock get screwed by the Shield"

Horrible


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THERE THEY ARE!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Love that roar by reigns.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

:yes:yes pretty safe to say wwe is high on the shield then haha


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THEY ARE LEAVING THE ROCK A BROKEN BLOODIED MESS!!

THE SHIELD HAS GONE ALL IN

ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE ON RAW

Shield is DESTROYING THE BRAHMA BULL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah...MLK quote wasn't needed, Rock. Good promo otherwise

oh God...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

well, that's WWE basically confirming Punk's losing Sunday. It was a nice run, time to give it to this part time cunt, Dwayne.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

No Orton, Ryback or Sheamus. Fail much lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn Roman..that's your cousin boo! 

Lol


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

YOU POWERBOMBED YOUR COUSIN FOOL


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The Shield beating the Rock


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

There goes his relative power bombing him...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> I could've swore I saw Jerichos lights. I marked out for a split second


me too :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh hey its Nexus Redux.

Yawn.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dat Reigns scream. :mark:


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Why is Roman Reigns beating up his cousin? lol


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns attacking his cousin holy fuck


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

fucking awesome fuck


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait for the faces to come out Ryback Orton Sheamus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the most heat Shield has gotten. Thanks to The Rock.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield saved that promo. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck the Shield. First time I hate on talented heels for doing their jobs right, great job WWE!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

just witnessed a domestic right there


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Good to see Rock still coughs as part of his selling.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Saw this run in from a mile away.

God bless Paul E :heyman


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

"Hit and run by the Shield"

You want them to stand around and just watch him get back up? What else are they suppose to do?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

You know what? That finisher makes Reigns look really weak, he apparently can't get someone up by himself for a power bomb...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Roman Reigns is a beast! Got damn! That presence!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

ROAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

lol rock don't hit on face


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought it was Taker =(


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank his for the shield, a very good angle at the moment.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

GLASS SHATTERS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, this segment is awesome. 

Definitely spending my money on the Rumble this Sunday!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rock spit

edit

Actually blood 0_0


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I just picture the Shield waiting under the ring playing cards or reading.lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shield!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rock drooling all over the ring


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Rock's bleeding?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

damn my stream fucking crapped out. i missed the powerbomb.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Splitting up blood... Ewww


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Blood


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE ROCK IS SPITTING OUT BLOOD

THE ROCK NEEDS HELP

Shield MESSED HIM UP

a broken BLOODIED CORPSE!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The Rock's face when he's on the mat :lmao gets me everytime.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock with that selling


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> You know what? That finisher makes Reigns look really weak, he apparently can't get someone up by himself for a power bomb...


How many times has it been said. They work together. Is it really that hard?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

BLOOD


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

is he spitting out blood?


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

The Rock sellings like a fucking boss


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

oh shit The Shield busted The Rock's lip lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

is he busted open?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE ROCK IS DYING


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Look at Rock selling. Blood coming from his mouth and shit. 

Cena, take notes.


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

that was sick


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

the rock coughin up dat blood


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Shield are officially the real deals.

And damn Punk/Rock is going to be awesome. Why couldn't THIS end the show?!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

selling dat shield beatdown!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Shield stiffed the rock


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rock got busted open damn Shield fucked him


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

No one sells like the great one.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

There AE marks, some blood and Rock at the same time, happy now?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, that's some excellent selling from the Rock.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rock spitting blood.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

From where is rock bleeding? Shit, looks like he's coughing up blood


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Wait for the faces to come out Ryback Orton Sheamus


Those guys are just too concerned with the Royal Rumble and the beat the clock challenge! :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

What was the Rock's injustice?

Comparing himself to a great man like MLK.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> well, that's WWE basically confirming Punk's losing Sunday. It was a nice run, time to give it to this part time cunt, Dwayne.



People who get upset about Part-time 

Are in the same boat as people who care about ratings. 


The E fucking sucks I would do movies as well.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dammit, Why wasn't this in the last 15 mins of the show. Fuck you WWE


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BAH GAWD THEY BROKE HIM IN HALF


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

DAT SELLING


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat selling, take notes cena and sheamus thats how you sell a beatdown


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Oh fuck me, I almost pissed myself for an Undertaker appearance.


how fucking sick would it be if Taker comes back to be aligned with the shield? 

Lights go out, come back on, Taker standing ringside in his robe, while the Shield are in the ring surrounding their next victim? Ministry reborn, bitches.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeugh. And that's why blading/blood packets/whatever can help sell a feud or a beatdown. Just that little muck and blood dribbling from Rock's mouth made his beatdown look better than any other one The Shield has done so far.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn. Rock's spitting blood. Also, did Punk just make a slave joke?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Rock's bleeding?


blood capsule. #hollywood brother

reigns is awesome btw.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Ambrose and Rock in the same ring tonight?

My body is officially satisfied. :bateman


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shield went hard


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

F the shield.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AWESOME segment. Why didn't that end the show though?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Shelid needs to stop making Undertaker like entrances i got excited for a sec


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Reigns botched that on his cousin  Rock suffered broken ribs, maybe a punctured lung

coughing up blood ain't good

Shield went HAM on the great one!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

that image would have been a hell of a way to end show. Why wasn't this the Main Event?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Either cm punk is actually the leader of the shield or Orton is the leader and that's the heel turn.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

BAH GAWD!!, A SMALL PART OF HIS LIP IS BROKEN IN HALF!!!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena/ROck vs sheild/Punk brawl to end the show


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LigerJ81 said:


> Dammit, Why wasn't this in the last 15 mins of the show. Fuck you WWE


You already know. :cena2


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

lol @ people complaining. great promo from rock.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeeeeeeah, Rock Vs. Punk is about 10X greater than Rock/Cena ever was. 

This build up has been amazing!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> Reigns botched that on his cousin  Rock suffered broken ribs, maybe a punctured lung
> 
> coughing up blood ain't good
> 
> Shield went HAM on the great one!


:lmao

It's a busted lip


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That whole thing was chock full of greatness. Heyman, Rock, Shield, Punk. Hyped for the RUMBLE!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> From where is rock bleeding? Shit, looks like he's coughing up blood


He bit the inner part of his uppper lip. A covert "blade job"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should have ended Raw with the Shield beating up Rock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Shelid needs to stop making Undertaker like entrances i got excited for a sec


Its a way not to give away the 'through the crowd' entrance every time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"TAKE IT OFF THE AIR GODDAMMIT! BLOOD!!!!!" :vince3


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock please end the show,Screw fucking cena


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That segment was pretty awesome. Everyone played their part to perfection.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Money promo to sell the Rumble, GOAT selling.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

so now we get cena's stupid RR speech to end the show....


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

wasnt Flair supposed to be here tonight?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome sell...
Not a fan of slobbing but awesome sell.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

obvious now Rock will win at RR


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

there just 1 guy who End the show:cena


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Green Light said:


> AWESOME segment. Why didn't that end the show though?


Cos Cena needs to seem relevant.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Green Light said:


> AWESOME segment. Why didn't that end the show though?


Gotta prepare Cena for his '13 run. It'll be bigger and better than ever before. :vince


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

So, instead of making that the final image for Raw, we'll most likely get Cena talking about how it's his year. Dat WWE logic.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Good to see Rock still coughs as part of his selling.


I marked for the blood. Takes me back to 2000.



kakashi101 said:


> You know what? That finisher makes Reigns look really weak, he apparently can't get someone up by himself for a power bomb...


Not the point. They all pick him up and drive him down, exerting more force than one person. Its silly, but its wrestling.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw ain't so bad tonight, but Cena is going to shit all over any of the good that's happened.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That really should have ended the show. Still have a whole hour of meh left though.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Look at Rock selling. Blood coming from his mouth and shit.
> 
> Cena, take notes.


Lol there's selling and there's looking soft. Rock looks soft.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This should have ended the show....damn that was good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was a great visual. Rock coughing up blood and Punk watching and cutting that promo from the skybox? Awesome awesome segment.

Bravo WWE (Y)


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Rock's selling is fantastic...I love it. Spitting up blood..no Superman comeback. He got laid out but CM Punk...TIME IS UP.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Epic segment, great promo and selling by Rocky Maivia.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

WANTED JR COMMENTARY


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> wasnt Flair supposed to be here tonight?


He got arrested after getting into a domestic dispute with his jacket.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> that image would have been a hell of a way to end show. Why wasn't this the Main Event?


cos :cena3


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That was a nice segment. Didn't need the MLK quotes though.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

AWESOME money segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really hope they follow the MLK promo with Brodus dancing.


----------



## GNARLY (Jan 2, 2013)

WWE is on key tonight.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Should have been the end of the show. They've done such a great job selling this feud. Cena has no place ending this show with no feuds ongoing.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

And people wonder why the old stars are more respected than the new ones. Out of all the guys The Shield destroyed, The Rocks selling was BY FAR the best.

I still want one more Punk/Rock segment tonight, preferably an all out brawl, hopefully longer than last weeks one.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

The Rock is injured bad

he's coughing up blood people

I think Reigns botched that move on his cousin

coughing up blood = not good

not good at all


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder when we're going to get another black WWE champion.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is so much much better than when he feud with cena.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rock still one of the best sellers in the business. GOD that was incredible. Fucking immense


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

"Rise Up" from an MLK speech.

Cena going nuts with "Rise Above Hate" tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock/Punk just shows that when they want to, they can give us something memorable.

I have no doubt that most of it is down to Punk and Rock both wanting it like that though and not letting the WWE Creative team decide.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Maybe Rock will demand to face Shield? Rock and Roidattack vs Shield 3-On 1 Handicap match would be sicccccck. Rock's first RAW match in ages. Yeah... I know.. never..*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> wasnt Flair supposed to be here tonight?


He'll be out any minute now after seeing that blood, no way is he gonna be overshadowed :flair


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This MLK character looks like a promising up and comer. When does he debut?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

WWE can take all of my money after that segment.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Easter's going to be awkward this year.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Buckley said:


> He got arrested after getting into a domestic dispute with his jacket.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

MLK is the reason we're watching Monday Right Raw? I surprised Vince would give someone else credit for that. 

Shield recaps, yes please.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ok, hang ona fucking second. I respect MLK, but what the fuck is Cole on about? 

"If not for MLK, we wouldnt be here tonight"

What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im sure its not internal blood rlly, prolly bit his tongue


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

selling like a champ


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah it's gonna really kill the momentum of htis show when it ends with another IM ENTERING THE ROYAL RUMBLE GUYS Cena promo


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rock sold that to perfection.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I was waiting/ expecting for R-Truth or Kofi Kingston's music to enter after that King package ended.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

You see if Rock would've come out and helped him during the TLC match Ryback would've had his back tonight

Karma's a bitch Rocky :rock


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> The Rock is injured bad
> 
> he's coughing up blood people
> 
> ...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

When I lights went out I was hoping for Taker I must say


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats my hero damnit! lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat selling.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Rock beats Punk via Undertaker interference, Cena wins Rumble, setting up Rock vs Cena II for the title and Punk vs Taker at Mania?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That Rock promo was pretty well executed. Love how he actually got bloodied up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a busted lip Cole, fucking hell :lmao


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

FELLLLLLLLLA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No pop for Sheamus.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lawler said the Rock had internal bleeding :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*PRAISE THE LORD THE ROCK CAN WALK!!!*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inb4 sheamus wins this in 18 seconds and chooses to enter 30th.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE actually acknowledging the blood. It's fake.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol Inb4 Sheamus wins and picks 30.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

18 seconds incoming


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

hmmm, let me guess, Sheamus wins and beats the clock. fpalm


----------



## sock_n_rock (Jun 28, 2011)

The fact that people can perform it on their own that triple powerbomb looks so so weak


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

From that awesome promo and overall segment to fucking Sheamus....:lmao


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

DAT no pop for the "super over" Shaemus lol


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm almost on the verge of saying Rock should win the strap. There's a lot of heat there, maybe they should switch the title now.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT WADE BARRET!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena isn't in the beat the clock challenge tournament!!!!
He is definitely number 1 now!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it's implied here that Fella's gonna beat the clock.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder when we're going to get another black WWE champion.


Sunday... (Rock's father was black)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Lawler said the Rock had internal bleeding :lmao


Well his inner lip was bleeding. Serious stuff man. I hope he gets better.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Buckley said:


> This MLK character looks like a promising up and comer. When does he debut?


He ain't no vanilla midget tho.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope Rock is ok  that's not cool to be coughing up blood like that

and that's not fake blood either from a packet 

he's for real bleeding

Shield is for real


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wade vs sheamus battle of britain coming up


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Lawler said the Rock had internal bleeding :lmao


Better that than anal bleeding :cole


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

So, whats the big deal of Cena announcement ?


anyone have a clue ?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> ok, hang ona fucking second. I respect MLK, but what the fuck is Cole on about?
> 
> "If not for MLK, we wouldnt be here tonight"
> 
> What the fuck does that even mean?


*:lmao Just Cole being a dumbass :lmao*


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*WWE think we that dumb*

is WWE think we that dumb? many cases WWE do stuff and they belive that can get away with because we that dumb or stupid.

having Vickie banned rock from entering and now Rock need the ticket to enter the building? Where's Vince or HHH? this is the fucking Rock The Guy next to Hogan and Austin not anybody else and need fucking Ticket to enter the building? they could have explain later that Foley called up Vince or HHH over the situation...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I could live with never seeing this match again


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> inb4 sheamus wins this in 18 seconds and chooses to enter 30th.


Is it that obvious? :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So Brad Maddox is going to be the leader of The Shield & Paul Heyman hired him? If that's the story, I'm OK with that...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

King - "It could be internal bleeding, that's not god--"
Cole - "BOTTOM LINE IS: THE SHIELD IS BAD HERE COMES SHEAMUS"

Way to sell the injurie Cole


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wade's songs sucks ball. Intro is ok. Then the singing starts...


----------



## RussAndSiva2Good (Dec 17, 2012)

wade getting buried :buried


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Somewhere Tyrion Lannister is pulling all his hair out and bashing his head straight into a wall....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wade vs Sheamus, most likely Sheamus is going to Win


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate how they have made Barrett such an irrelevant fuck.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Remaining hour involved Sheamus winning the Beat the Clock challenge and Cena closing the show. Brilliant :lol


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

oh i wonder if sheamus is gunna beat it ? fuck they make everything so obvious


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Lawler said the Rock had internal bleeding :lmao


better than anal bleeding


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Somewhere Tyrion Lannister is pulling all his hair out and bashing his head straight into a wall....


Thank God.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Raw could've ended with that Rock/Shield/Punk promo. Why the extra hour now?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not happy about the Shield being involved. Should just be kept Rock vs. Punk.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope they don't botch the clock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh great. Those internet geeks trying to start a Lets Go Barrett chant.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock wrestling later Please!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wade Barrett with that double leg :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that segment really should've closed the show. WWE obviously fearing another ratings debacle like last week though.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

BKsaaki said:


> He ain't no vanilla midget tho.


He's a chocolate midget


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Barret desperately needs a better theme...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWE should use Wade Barrett's exit theme as his entrance theme.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I will be shocked if they let Ziggler have this victory.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BKsaaki said:


> He ain't no vanilla midget tho.


The Nig Show though..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree with those who thought Taker was there. That got me.
Sheamus is winning, but him and Barrett have had some nice brawls. Hoping it's good.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think that clock graphic in the bottom left is quite big enough, personally.

This should be a doozy.


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> wade vs sheamus battle of britain coming up


Except Ireland isn't in Britain


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheKaiser said:


> Sunday... (Rock's father was black)


I meant besides the Rock.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Why was that segment not the main event? That's how you sell a PPV, Rock's best promo of the entire buildup to Royal Rumble.

DAT SHIELD AND DAT PUNK AND DAT HEYMAN were freaking epic as well


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy shit the crowd is completely dead....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *PRAISE THE LORD THE ROCK CAN WALK!!!*


*HALLELUJAH!*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I know Barrett ain't winning but lets hope he gets a draw.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No fucks to give about this match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, this going to be boring.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

jesus christ, it's wrestling ffs, can you have some imagination......goddammit the iwc is just a massive fail fest, dunno why i frequent these boards.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Barret desperately needs a better theme...


needs a better finisher, can never be a maineventer with a weak ugly looking move like that


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao more commercials...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves
I guess Miz wasn't really paying that much attention when Flair taught him the Figure 4.... #Raw

:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I love a Sheamus/Wade match. They look so good together. 

In a wrestling way, I mean.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm really excited for this weekend. UFC on FOX 6 and the Royal Rumble. GOAT weekend :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Seriously, how the fuck do you have Rock/Punk have that great segment in the start of the third hour but JOHN FUCKING CENA will do some hokey, irrelevant message to close the show? Sheeeeeeeeeesh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Raw could've ended with that Rock/Shield/Punk promo. Why the extra hour now?


*:cena2*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

beat the commercial.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd mark so hard if Barret won against Orton and Sheamus two weeks in a row.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LigerJ81 said:


> Wade vs Sheamus, most likely Sheamus is going to Win


I am too. I am too.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> needs a better finisher, can never be a maineventer with a weak ugly looking move like that


Yea, elbow finishers look weak. :rock


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

ANother ad! WTF


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Not happy about the Shield being involved. Should just be kept Rock vs. Punk.


.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a feeling about Barrett here, I mean after beating Orton last week.

Fucking commercials though!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

tonight we have a commercial break challenge it seems


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Not happy about the Shield being involved. Should just be kept Rock vs. Punk.


Totally agree.

Why the hell would you tease a run in for your big money match?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Winning One™ said:


> Seriously, how the fuck do you have Rock/Punk have that great segment in the start of the third hour but JOHN FUCKING CENA will do some hokey, irrelevant message to close the show? Sheeeeeeeeeesh.


*because neither Punk nor the Rock are the face of the show. :deebo*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm all for giving Rock segments throughout the show but if they think we care about Cena's segment they're crazy. It better not main event.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Wade needs to get over his man love for his entrance music, it seriously is terrible.

And more Beat the Commercials.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Nig Show though..


huh what?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

mrmacman said:


> So, whats the big deal of Cena announcement ?
> 
> 
> anyone have a clue ?


"The Royal Rumble is going to be a battle.

I will never give up. 

I will beat the odds to win."

Something along those lines


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What the fuck are they closing the show with if the main attraction didn't close?

I think they have something big planned for cenas promo. Someone returning?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Nig Show though..


Really?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Wade Barrett just can't be over with crowds. No matter what you do he gets an anti-reaction


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> I'm all for giving Rock segments throughout the show but if they think we care about Cena's segment they're crazy. It better not main event.


Well then expect a Hornswoggle/Khali segment to take it's place then.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Rock/Punk stuff tonight has been great. Pumped for their match this Sunday.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> I will be shocked if they let Ziggler have this victory.


So would 100% of everyone else.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been guessed or not, but Dolph winning the Beat the Clock and picking the 1st entry in the rumble would be great for his showoff gimmick.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Why the hell would you tease a run in for your big money match?


*To make the little Rock kiddies afraid for their heroes safety and chances of winning the match. It's classic 101 booking.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Why the hell would you tease a run in for your big money match?


Give the edge to Punk? Possible involvement from The Shield and with the Maddox thing earlier.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves
> I guess Miz wasn't really paying that much attention when Flair taught him the Figure 4.... #Raw
> 
> :lmao


:ti


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

storyline wise need to make sense....


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

On an off topic, I saw Adam Neville's (PAC) match on NXT earlier, that guys got some moves. Plus, he's British, so he's already awesome.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Shield to cost Rock WWE title at RR, then for Rock to win RR, Cena wins title at EC then twice in lifetime at WM


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *because neither Punk nor the Rock are the face of the show. :deebo*


Zeus is?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Wade Barrett just can't be over with crowds. No matter what you do he gets an anti-reaction


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I was hoping most of you were wrong about Cena's promo 'main-eventing', but I guess it really is happening... :stephenA


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/dx-and-kevin-nash-invade-the-nxt-taping-at-full-sail-university-26083612

Kevin "GOAT" Nash puts in an appearance with Triple H and NXT


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Would've loved it if The Shield, especially Ambrose, did a promo with Rock.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fro WWE.Com:

The Rock has suffered 7 broken ribs and 3 punctured lungs, 2 heart failures and anal bleeding


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Nig Show though..


Really?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> I'm all for giving Rock segments throughout the show but if they think we care about Cena's segment they're crazy. It better not main event.


It will. What could be more important than Cena saying he'll win the Rumble again. :cena2


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

are you all guys really waiting for cena promo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves
> I guess Miz wasn't really paying that much attention when Flair taught him the Figure 4.... #Raw
> 
> :lmao


:ti


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

JOHN CENA THE GOAT to close the third hour amazingly. :troll


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What the fuck are they closing the show with if the main attraction didn't close?

I think they have something big planned for cenas promo. Someone returning?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The midcard title holders are gonna show us why they're a big deal by both winning their beat the clock challenges.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Well viewers always drop off for the third hour so they will put the best segment at the end of the two hours and then leave cena last for the ratings drop. Just go back to 2 hours ffs.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

2013,The Rock still bring it.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

No what's stupid is rock getting the ticket from the cop but yet he comes out from backstage and is allowed to go into the ring....in the past the wrestler only got to sit as a fan and if he got into the ring security would have to escort him out....

But I guess wwe decided to throw that out the window..... 

But to the op's point the gm has always had the power to ban anyone they wanted so it really isn't that stupid...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

double post


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/dx-and-kevin-nash-invade-the-nxt-taping-at-full-sail-university-26083612

Kevin "GOAT" Nash puts in an appearance with Triple H and NXT. Waltman as well, but I doubt he was sober, as usual.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I was hoping most of you were wrong about Cena's promo 'main-eventing', but I guess it really is happening... :stephenA


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BKsaaki said:


> huh what?


MLK's wrestling name I imagine.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

LadyCroft, give me an infraction. For old time's sake. 
:kobe2


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

BKsaaki said:


> huh what?


Don't "What?" the Nig Show!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> I hate how they have made Barrett such an irrelevant fuck.


How have they made Barrett an irrelevant fuck? He's the IC champion, It's down to him to cut memorable promos or have memorable feuds. They have him in a great position in the upper mid card and it's purely down to him to get himself more over. The writers are fucking clueless and if Barrett is happy to just coast along like Kingston was when he was champion instead of taking some initiative then sure he'll be irrelevant but it's just retarded to say the WWE are forcing him to be.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves
> I guess Miz wasn't really paying that much attention when Flair taught him the Figure 4.... #Raw
> 
> :lmao


:ti


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fro WWE.Com:

The Rock has suffered 7 broken ribs and 3 punctured lungs, 2 heart failures and anal bleeding


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

storyline wise need to make sense but this case doesn't make sense....

even Rock have ticket then where's security? Rock not allow to be in the building. i said before all they need to do explain <insert star> call up VInce/HHH.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

after that Heyman Punk Shield ROCK promo..

the crowd is absolutely dead for this Sheamus Wade match

you can hear crickets


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ziggler entering no 1.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

calling they don't beat the clock to protect both with ziggs picking.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Barrett gets no reactions.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

JOHN CENA THE GOAT to close the third hour amazingly. :troll


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now ideally, a heel should win this thing to give him an advantage in the Rumble and allow a chance to build heat. 

So Ziggler keeps it right?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

are you all waiting for Cena promo


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Nig Show though..


You didn't change tabs to 4chan im guessing........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

John Cena is going to give a phenomenal, Barack Obama victory-esque speech.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I've a bad feeling Cena is going to win Beat Clock challenge only to pick number 1 spot because he's such a good guy and then win the RR.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Former multi-time World Champion Sheamus Vs. current IC Champion Wade Barrett wrestling for a shot at the #30 spot in the Royal Rumble. I couldn't care less. So I switch to NBA basketball.

How can WWE make us care so little about so much of the roster? This show has been all over the place. Amazing promo from C.M. Punk. Good segment with Rock/Shield. The rest of the show has not mattered, nor will matter.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Nig Show though..


Really?


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

That kick to the face looked brutal!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> On an off topic, I saw Adam Neville's (PAC) match on NXT earlier, that guys got some moves. Plus, he's British, so he's already awesome.


Is that the same guy they advertise as the guy gravity forgot?


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *because neither Punk nor the Rock are the face of the show. :deebo*


Chloe Mortez :kobe4:ass:gnev


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus will hit the Brogue Kick in the last few seconds and either get the pin or miss it by a second.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> How have they made Barrett an irrelevant fuck? He's the IC champion, It's down to him to cut memorable promos or have memorable feuds. They have him in a great position in the upper mid card and it's purely down to him to get himself more over. The writers are fucking clueless and if Barrett is happy to just coast along like Kingston was when he was champion instead of taking some initiative then sure he'll be irrelevant but it's just retarded to say the WWE are forcing him to be.


I actually think Wade could really use a manager like Paul to give him focus or even an AJ once she betrays Dolph. Sometimes having that extra voice helps you stand out and gives you a different kind of energy.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

"It's Gutcheck time"


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

bob311 said:


> That kick to the face looked brutal!


yea they both looked great.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Why is a Cena promo main eventing?
The Royal Rumble is all about PunkRock


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cmon Barrett!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Calling Ziggler/Big E interference in a min.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BKsaaki said:


> Chloe Mortez :kobe4:ass:gnev


Dude she's 15. 

FBI are on their way to your house now. 

[email protected]


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Holy shit the crowd is completely dead....


can you blame them??

after that heyman punk rock shield promo

the crowd is literally dead for this sheamus match

you can just see them they're not into it AT ALL


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena to claim he is underdog as he is against 29 others


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck this pasty white cunt...


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

This is actually a decent match.

Sent from my telegraph machine. It generates 1.21 Gigawatts.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh wow, Barret was about to use Wasteland again. I would've marked.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow the crowd is dead... Way to go wwe!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wasting time, fella.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Loudness said:


> Calling Ziggler/Big E interference in a min.


Yup. Right on schedule.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I've said numerous times that San Jose might be the *worst* crowd in the entire United States. Three sailors in a canoe stranded in the Stlantic Ocean could be a louder crowd than these dickheads.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus to pull off a Cena here?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did Sheamus call AJ a creaton?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

INB4 BROGUE KICK OUT OF NOWHERE WITH A SECOND TO GO


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

wait for it sheamus to pull it off at the last second


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Sheamus to win at the last second

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

damn and here i thought WWE was finally off AJ's cock.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:

OMFG DOLPH IS GUNNA HAVE BOTH CHAMPIONSHIP MATCHES AT MANIA


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

YAY UH


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was dramatic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Royal Rumble will end with Cena, Ziggler and AJ storyline


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Will be in the last second. How hero of him.

Edit: thankfully mistaken xD 

Lets go ziggler!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> fuck this pasty white cunt...


That is racist, sir.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Going to be so great when Cena eliminates Ziggler.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*ZIGGLER!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HUZZAH!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

fuck yeah


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Gotta love Zigglers reaction.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

YEAH


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok kayfabe wise why does Ziggler care so much? Did he forget whats in that briefcase?


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been guessed or not, but Dolph winning the Beat the Clock and picking the 1st entry in the rumble would be great for his showoff gimmick.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

scrilla said:


> damn and here i thought WWE was finally off AJ's cock.


:lol


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Dude she's 15.
> 
> FBI are on their way to your house now.
> 
> [email protected]


As if you wouldn't.
HNNG


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

ZIGGLER WON BEAT THE CLOCK!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ....dat ass!


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Ziggler wins.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Sheamus will hit the Brogue Kick in the last few seconds and either get the pin or miss it by a second.


(Y)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... odds on Seamus eliminating Ziggler from the Rumble.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler gets 30, guess what, Cena gets a bad draw, still wins. Comes down to Cena Ziggler in the Rumble. Get ready Ziggler fanboys. This is going to be great.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Get it fucking right up you sheamus :bateman


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> OMFG DOLPH IS GUNNA HAVE BOTH CHAMPIONSHIP MATCHES AT MANIA


He's clearly gonna get eliminated by fella st RR. New SD cued.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Sheamus.... You shoulda known betta nicka..... :langston


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

II hope Ziggler doesn't announce his number. Even if it's #30, it'll make the Rumble more exciting.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"No business down here whatsoever"

Except to keep them from beating his time so he can enter No. 30. Dumbass Jerry Lawler.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sheamus is a fucking moron. Could have went for the pin after the White Noise but fella wanted DAT BROUGE KICK.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That is racist, sir.


Is Sheamus not white?

Fuck.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Sheamus looks like a sad puppy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus' face :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

someone needs to GIF that sheamus face


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sheamus is a mad walrus.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Pyro to complain it makes Barrett look weak being Brogue Kicked...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheamus is not amused face


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

look at that herb Langston :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Sheamus' sad face!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheamus to.... cry?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess the rumble will be all about Ziggler/Cena, smh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Ziggler gets 30, guess what, Cena gets a bad draw, still wins. Comes down to Cena Ziggler in the Rumble. Get ready Ziggler fanboys. This is going to be great.



If that happens :cussin:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

They didn't beat Wade Barrett there. That bodes well for his future.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ziggs and his two lovers


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> Get it fucking right up you sheamus


Is this even english?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

noone give a shi cena


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

FourWinds said:


> Ok kayfabe wise why does Ziggler care so much? Did he forget whats in that briefcase?


*Because if he wins the Rumble he can get a shot at BOTH titles...of course he cares.*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BKsaaki said:


> As if you wouldn't.
> HNNG


She's 15 and that would be illegal.

So yea, I wouldn't. 

10 mins, pack your shit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

FourWinds said:


> Ok kayfabe wise why does Ziggler care so much? Did he forget whats in that briefcase?


Kayfabe-wise, why WOULDN'T he want as many opportunities at the titles(s) as possible?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> OMFG DOLPH IS GUNNA HAVE BOTH CHAMPIONSHIP MATCHES AT MANIA


He's clearly gonna get eliminated by fella st RR. New SD fued.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Sheamus.... You shoulda known betta nicka..... :langston


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ugh, keep that stupid chick far away from Sheamus. Still glad he lost though. Sheamus is more attractive in defeat.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"No business down here whatsoever"

Except to keep them from beating his time so he can enter No. 30. Dumbass Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ziggler comes in last and gets eliminated by either Cena or Sheamus or probably both.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That is racist, sir.


Is Sheamus not white?

Fuck.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

someone needs to GIF that sheamus face


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ziggler to win world title by cashing in, then wins rumble and unifies the belts at Mania...a guy can dream!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus' face :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So Cena's going to eliminate Ziggler last from the Rumble to win. Guarenteed :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match was just filler until the...

JOHN CENA PROMO MAIN EVENT!!!111

Actually, come to think of it, pretty much the entire show tonight was filler until the "star" of the show comes out for his promo main event tonight.

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

ginger bastard


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

When's that debut album drop.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Ziggler picks Nº1, wins the Rumble, just so he can...SHOW OFF!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RandomRage said:


> Is this even english?


Yes. We say this in Scotland :cool2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

FourWinds said:


> Ok kayfabe wise why does Ziggler care so much? Did he forget whats in that briefcase?


They talked about it tonight. If he would win the Rumble, he could challenge for the WWE Title while still having the contract for the World Title and possibly win both at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> That is racist, sir.


and you are more than a little dense...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Dolph, who already has a guaranteed title shot is involved in the Rumble to try and win a guaranteed title shot.

WWE amazes me sometimes.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Sheamus can actually be ok in the ring aside from his offbeat selling/no selling.

Its his cena rivaling cuntness when he talks that takes him down some notches


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Ziggler gets 30, guess what, Cena gets a bad draw, still wins. Comes down to Cena Ziggler in the Rumble. Get ready Ziggler fanboys. This is going to be great.


Nothing that involves cena is great :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler will get number 1 and surprise surprise Sheamus/Cena will end up coming out and number 2.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Because if he wins the Rumble he can get a shot at BOTH titles...*


One can only hope :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Is Sheamus not white?
> 
> Fuck.


I was joking.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That was match was okay.

To be honest this forum makes Raw go by faster. Probably just me.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So.. Ziggler Cashes in MITB after the LMS match. Wins WHC, & goes into 30 man RR and wins rumble!? Lol highly doubt it though.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder if the Rumble spot this year will have Langston catch Ziggler outside and put him back in the ring to avoid elimination

Just a guess


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

last 30mins


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I think they are trolling with the MAH DEBUUUT ALLLBUUUUUMM guy.

Sent from my 1950s blue Police box.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punter said:


> So Cena's going to eliminate Ziggler last from the Rumble to win. Guarenteed :lmao


After being in at #1. Going to be a great night of complaining.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ziggler and cena to start the rumble


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That match was just filler until the...
> 
> JOHN CENA PROMO MAIN EVENT!!!111
> 
> ...


Cesaro/Orton
Dolph/Miz
Barrett/Sheamus
All of the promos with The Rock, Paul Heyman, and CM Punk.

All of those things weren't filler you mong.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone wanna bet that Cena's promo is gonna be shit?

Still can't believe they didn't end the show with the Roc/CM Shield segment.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Soooo is the last half hour just gonna be Cena talking or do they have something else planned?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> So.. Ziggler Cashes in MITB after the LMS match. Wins WHC, & goes into 30 man RR and wins rumble!? Lol highly doubt it though.


Wins the Rumble.. faces Cena (WWE Champ) at Wrestlemania to unify the titles.

Cena wins

IWC implodes

:vince


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Sheamus looks like a sad puppy.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

I think this has been a good raw, best in a while. Hopefully something actually happens, like Taker to cut off Cena


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Because if he wins the Rumble he can get a shot at BOTH titles...of course he cares.*


Oh right. I keep forgetting one of the titles has been dropped to midcard status. Sorry, I'm old.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I was joking.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ziggler is a heel, so he's obviously going to choose #30.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Waiting for CENA THE GOAT to address the fans...


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Called it as soon as Ziggler appeared on screen in Sheamus's match. 

WHen he calls number 1 slot, you all owe me rep....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO these marks on this commercial.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

For some reason I believe Ziggler has better shot winning at #1 than #30.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Whenever I see AJ and Big D Langston together I get flashbacks to that scene where little Selma Blair is getting banged by that huge black guy :side:

Not sure why but I felt the need to share this


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

hope rock shows up again.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, what a horrible ad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dat smirk from Cena. 

"Yeah, I'm winnin' this shit!"


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

So the Shield is entered in the rumble?


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

It will be funny if Cena wins the rumble, wins the title at Wrestlemania and Ziggler cashs in and wins in the same night lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Sheamus can actually be ok in the ring aside from his offbeat selling/no selling.
> 
> Its his cena rivaling cuntness when he talks that takes him down some notches


:bosh2

Sheamus sells better than a lot of people. Especially Cena. By a lot.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

iDogBea said:


> Dolph, who already has a guaranteed title shot is involved in the Rumble to try and win a guaranteed title shot.
> 
> WWE amazes me sometimes.


No he isn't. His main purpose for entering was to stop Cena winning. Storyline wise.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm really preparing myself for the inevitability of Cena having a monster 2013


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

The numbers promo is much better.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> After being in at #1. Going to be a great night of complaining.


I want them to book Cena throwing out everyone... one at a time. Throws out 2. 3 comes out. 3 thrown out. On and on til the Ziggler comes out at 30. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SpookshowTony said:


> Probably just me.


Most certainly not. I wouldn't last 3 hours of current RAW without this thread (though tbf this show has been a lot better than recent weeks so far).


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I've seen better Rumble comercials


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That commercial pretty much gives away that Cena will win the Rumble.

What a shitstain.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Get ready for a completely underwhelming Cena promo then in which he sucks up to the crowd, talks about his bad year in 2012 and how he raises his voice and says ''I WILL BECOME WWE CHAMPION AGAIN in 2013''.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

First time I've seen that Royal Rumble ad. Ugh.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I need a broad like the one in these Royal Rumble commercials. Talk about trickin for DAT AZZ!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:westbrook2 Cena in his ring gear at a bar.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

RickeyP said:


> *I think this has been a good raw, best in a while.* Hopefully something actually happens, like Taker to cut off Cena


Glad to see we have some sanity ITT.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> So.. Ziggler Cashes in MITB after the LMS match. Wins WHC, & goes into 30 man RR and wins rumble!? Lol highly doubt it though.


I would watch Ziggler wrestle his shadow at Mania for the title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I missed everything. What happened?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Dat smirk from Cena.
> 
> "Yeah, I'm winnin' this shit!"


Lol exactly. Cheeky *****.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

TheAussieRocket said:


> So.. Ziggler Cashes in MITB after the LMS match. Wins WHC, & goes into 30 man RR and wins rumble!? Lol highly doubt it though.


and then Cena wins title at the Elimination Chamber, Ziggler is forced to put his WHC title on the line at WM and Cena ends up winning both.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao that RR commercial gets worse every time I see it. Why is the black guy such a lame? :lmao


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Little titties on AJ


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good Raw and we have 30 minutes left.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

What if Dolph gets #1?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aj,you look wonderful tonight lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

#1 or #2?

That makes no sense.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*...*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Right who said number 1 for ziggler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler is the heel....how? 


Uh yeah, that was horesshit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler is going to pull a HBK mark my words


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

That was fucking stupid. 1 or 2? Get the fuck out of here with that fucking bullshit. Fuck this.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

I win!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

What the fuck..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dis bitch right here.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ok ziggler gonna be one of the final four


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Trolled.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Ziggler either wins this or goes out as the very first.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well then. That was dumb.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Didn't we have enough of Vickie tonight, ffs?
:lol @ that _#1 or #2_ thing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#TheVick strikes again!*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:lmao

Best thing AJ's ever said.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow they completely fucked ziggler there. Lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:StephenA

So you have a fucking competition to see who gets 1 or 2? That was like Miz/Truth having a match last year, and the loser entered 1. Winner wound up entering 3...fuck this company and their ridiculousness.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

:lol Ziggler gets screwed again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I'm really preparing myself for the inevitability of Cena having a monster 2013


I've been prepping it since November.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

WHAT????

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THE BEAT THE CLOCK IF SHE'S JUST GOING TO CHANGE THE RULES???


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DAT RUSSO SWERVE


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So what was the point of beat the clock?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bet those other 5 guys are glad they fought over that.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Swerve


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wwe hate ziggler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ arching her back.

Only time she's allowed on TV.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

#2 is the same as #1, they both start at the same time.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

What bullshit...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> and you are more than a little dense...


:lmao

Is sarcasm a foreign concept to you?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That was a Burn by Vickie


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Best line from AJ.

ANd they must be getting ready to turn Dolph.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Vickie face turn?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice revenge, Vicki :lmao (of course, I actually think Vicki works better as a face and not a heel that gets bullied by Vince/Cena/Rock)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler just became the workhorse of Rumble


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ziggler got screwed :lol:lol:lol


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay so Cena and Ziggler to be 1 and 2 at rumble, and be the last 2 with Cena winning.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck this shit, WWE trolling us.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I like more ziggler in the rumble is just what we need


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Vicky face or heel? 
How can she be feuding with two complete opposites?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That settles it. Ziggler to be the Rumble iron man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically they said that Beat the Clock was pointless. Ok.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dolph to have an inspiring performance only to be eliminated by Sheamus near the end.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

GOON The Legend said:


> Cesaro/Orton
> Dolph/Miz
> Barrett/Sheamus
> All of the promos with The Rock, Paul Heyman, and CM Punk.
> ...


:bubbles


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm actually :mark: that he gets to be #1 or #2 more time to SHOW OFF and has a better chance at winning then at #30 in my opinion.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

THE BOSS! :vince2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

VINNIE GOAT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman :mark: :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Most certainly not. I wouldn't last 3 hours of current RAW without this thread (though tbf this show has been a lot better than recent weeks so far).



It's actually been really good. Though, I change the channel when Ryback came out.


Vinny Mac sighting.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why is Vince a face.

Why.

Why.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

So even when ziggler wins, he loses :fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look

It's Vince McMong!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

MISTER MACK MAN


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:lol Punk/Heyman.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> #2 is the same as #1, they both start at the same time.


Great detective right there.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Vincent Kennedy McMahon sighting.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please strip Punk of title if Shield interferes


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Vince, you don't belong as a face.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox will just interfere in the match then


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"But I'm clever"


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> #2 is the same as #1, they both start at the same time.


:lmao

Too funny.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Its simple the rock insulted vicki last week so she banned him this week.....if your gonna start question that then you might as well question how taker summons lightning bolts......bottom line it professional wrestling so who cares....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Punk "I'm clever"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:vince3 here for his boy :cena2


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk got those serial killer eyes


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

:vince3 Don't fuck with my investment!


:rock4


----------



## vpro (Nov 10, 2011)

2013 will be the year John Cena turned heel. 

After 7 boring years...FINALLY...


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So basically they said that Beat the Clock was pointless. Ok.


of course not, you silly... ziggler just won the possibility to enter first, isn't that amazing?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dem Consequences.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if Punk interferes in his own match he gets stripped. ok time for the GOAT to step down.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Brad Maddox: "Is it hot in here?"

HES THE FOUTH MAN


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets hope for a Brock interference instead.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Shield banned? Cue Brock, bitches!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

you do not mess with Vince McMahon's Corporate Champion!!

and more importantly

YOU DO NOT MESS WITH VINCE MCMAHON!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Heyman. 

"Vince COME ON!" With that whiny voice, lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Vince laying it out to people thinking of buying the ppv, no Shield ruining the ME. Good and important segment.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit!

WWE finally did something smart!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Vince banning the shield just further convinces me that Brock's interfering to set up Rock/Brock.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That does more to make me think Punk retains than help the ROck....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Either Rock is winning clean or something unbelievable is going to happen that makes Punk retain if that's the stipulation.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

So what if someone who isn't the SHIELD interferes, eh, clever...


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

vpro said:


> 2013 will be the year John Cena turned heel.
> 
> After 7 boring years...FINALLY...


don't be fucking silly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one will interfere, everyone on here thinks that it means the Rock will lose...except it means that no one will interfere and the Rock will win. Then everyone on here will rage.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Heyman: I warned you about him.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

im clever. I WAS IN THE SKY BOX!!! unk


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

always surreal to see Punk and Vince face to face btw.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pongo said:


> of course not, you silly... ziggler just won the possibility to enter first, isn't that amazing?


Talk about a slap to the face :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

jm99 said:


> Vince banning the shield just further convinces me that Brock's interfering to set up Rock/Brock.


:jpl


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince has lost it :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Lesnar interferes and attacks Rock, setting up Punk/Lesnar, which will...also lead to Rock/Cena. We're really getting this, right...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> if Punk interferes in his own match he gets stripped. ok time for the GOAT to step down.


*Not really sure how Punk can win the match if he doesn't interfere with his own match... I'm scare for Punk now.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Shild banned.
:brock pls


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

all for it if Rock/Brock happen fuck!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

... and no Brock/Rock fantasy bookers, he ain't making an unannounced appearance. He's a hired merc that exists to feed the ego of Triple H.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

In way it kinda makes sense. Vickie is still hurt by Ziggler dumping her for AJ Lee, therefore she makes Ziggler choose the #1 or #2 spot.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

vpro said:


> 2013 will be the year John Cena turned heel.
> 
> After 7 boring years...FINALLY...


You have striking optimism. I like that.

But no. Never happening.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

jm99 said:


> Vince banning the shield just further convinces me that Brock's interfering to set up Rock/Brock.


Eh, I'd believe Maddox is getting involved before I believe Brock comes back before Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chances of Lesnar interfering just increased :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rock/Brock at Mania
Cenas wins Rumble, Ends Punks streak/finally beats Punk at Mania


Ziggler entering the Rumble first tells me there is no way he's cashing in before then.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*



apokalypse said:


> is WWE think we that dumb? many cases WWE do stuff and they belive that can get away with because we that dumb or stupid.
> 
> having Vickie banned rock from entering and now Rock need the ticket to enter the building? Where's Vince or HHH? this is the fucking Rock The Guy next to Hogan and Austin not anybody else and need fucking Ticket to enter the building? they could have explain later that Foley called up Vince or HHH over the situation...


No storyline has ever made sense, nor has any match looked real, nor any character believable. Just go with it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Deathrace 3..where was I for Deathrace 2


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

CM Punk doesn't need The Shield to beat The Rock :brock


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Vince only said The Shield couldn't interfere. He didn't say THIS guy could :brock


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> WWE finally did something smart!


Not really. It just makes you think somebody else will.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

jm99 said:


> Vince banning the shield just further convinces me that Brock's interfering to set up Rock/Brock.


Indeed. Nobody has seen or heard from Lesnar since SummerSlam, its prime time for his return.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Not really sure how Punk can win the match if he doesn't interfere with his own match... I'm scare for Punk now.*


Now you're catching on. :vince


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Vince banning the shield... well, Rock's winning the belt, as if I wasn't already as sure as possible before.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

They need to promote Rock for SD.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Unless Lesnar's going to sign a new contract, he'll be BURRIESSS by DAT HUNTER H at WrestleMania.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

There is no way the Rock is walking away with the WWE Championship. I know Vince isn't dumb enough to waste so much invested time and money.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Shazayum said:


> Lesnar interferes and attacks Rock, setting up Punk/Lesnar, which will...also lead to Rock/Cena. We're really getting this, right...


Why Lesnar? Did I miss something? Isn´t Taker the more obvious choice?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i swear Vince said Punk couldn't interfere in his own match not the Shield.

or am i losing it?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> WWE finally did something smart!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys thinking Lesnar will interfere are silly. 

It's going to be Maddox who runs down to the ring in a referee uniform after the actual ref gets knocked out to count the 1..2..3 declaring Punk the winner.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> Right who said number 1 for ziggler


I did.

Give me rep.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Obvious that Bork will interfere


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

ADR = RATINGS!


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Lesnar interferes and attacks Rock, setting up Punk/Lesnar, which will...also lead to Rock/Cena. We're really getting this, right...


Lesner attacks rock
Leads to punk/lesner cued

Wat.


Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bork Pls


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo the best damn announcer in years


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> They need to promote Rock for SD.


They don't really care about SmackDown.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cardo's tie is GOAT


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Ricardo Rodriguez so much.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

It wont be brock, it will be Brodus Clay


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

the rock will be taking the gold back to miami, brock will be fighting the game at mania


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

John "The Cunt" Cena will absolutely never turn heel. Anyone who thinks so please stop. There's been so many opportunities and he's still the same cunt ******.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That reaction for Del Rio. Fuck, he's over, finally.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

RICARDO MOTHERFUCKING RODRIGUEZ.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

...OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ADR is fucking over...I'm glad I was wrong about him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

omg at ricardos tie


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Delol Rio


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Face Del Rio doesn't drive a car because Face Del Rio is a man of the people. And the people also don't drive cars, I guess.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show really peaked with that Rock/Punk/Shield segment. Unless they have a major rabbit in the hat, I don't see the point of not having that awesome segment close. 

WHERE'S DEL RIO'S CAR?!?!?!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So Del Rio doesn't come out in the car now that he's a face?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Miami, Houston, and San Jose? Guess Vince had the perfect timing to market Del Rio to Latino crowds.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Last time Raw Roulette happened, the famous "Pipebomb" happened.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome introduction.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Chances of :brock interference just went up. :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, hey Tensai. I didn't even notice you there.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

BigWillie54 said:


> Lesner attacks rock
> Leads to punk/lesner cued
> 
> Wat.
> ...


I thought Vince said if anybody interfered Punk would get stripped. Now Cole is saying only if Shield interrupts. My bad.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

my WHC :mark:


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

Roberto Rodriguez to win Royal Rumble


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my is Ricardo over.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What I would do to Ricardo :datass


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, a true jobber in the ring there. LOL


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ADR still getting that treatment from the crowd.
And poor Tensai :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Damn, if only Del Rio could be as over as his announcer.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:lol at how far Tensai has fallen.

Thought Cole said "***********".


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

tensai's still employed


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

ALBERTO DEL HERO


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ugh they are making ADR generic ass kissing face #293,291


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Face Del Rio doesn't drive a car because Face Del Rio is a man of the people. And the people also don't drive cars, I guess.


Or because Heel Del Rio stole all those cars.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

An actual reaction for Del Rio! This face turn was an amazing thing for him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys how has Raw been. Ive missed about everything besides the Rock talking to the security in the beginning.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

...Completely forgot Tensai existed


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

tbf San Jose has a HUGE mexican population. also the home of CAIN the other mexiGOAT


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> i swear Vince said Punk couldn't interfere in his own match not the Shield.
> 
> or am i losing it?


*Nah that's exactly what he said*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn Rodriguez. It's weird seeing ADR being cheered. I've read that he was a face in Mexico, but it's still weird.

Tensai's losing. Feel bad for him. Star in Japan, nobody here.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

White Collar :mark:


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Miami, Houston, and San Jose? Guess Vince had the perfect timing to market Del Rio to Latino crowds.


DINGDINGDING! 

We have a winner...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why the fuck did Albert come back again?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Punter said:


> What I would do to Ricardo :datass


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Obvious that Bork will interfere


Just like it was obvious to everyone that Brock was interfering at Hell in a Cell? 

Not saying I wouldn't be cool with it, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Third hours piss me off.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought Del Rio is over. Got a bigger pop than Ryback


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Chances of Lesnar interfering just increased :mark:





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Chances of :brock interference just went up. :mark:







:flair :brock


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Del Rio looks like he's enjoying being face at last.

Lord Jobsai.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> why the fuck did Albert come back again?


To make more money since his wife was pregnant.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

ADR got over super fast. I'm actually amazed, I thought all the holiday fuckery would have ruined him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jesus, Albert. They're not even attempting to try with you.

Least we get to see face Del Rio. Haven't ruined him yet.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are already stripping Del Rio's character bare....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Clique said:


> So Del Rio doesn't come out in the car now that he's a face?


only heels drive cars brother.


#heeleverydayofmylifefor6years


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tensai should join a stable and make it 4MB.
They need a drummer anyway.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Two Vaderbombs does nothing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

1. Fuck The Shield for breaking my stream when they attacked The Rock

2. Haven't a fucking clue what's been going on for 30mins

3. Thank the good lord himself my stream is broke so I don't have to see Cena.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Tensai obviously draws, hence why he is in main event!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> John "The Cunt" Cena will absolutely never turn heel. Anyone who thinks so please stop. There's been so many opportunities and he's still the same cunt ******.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Baby Huey still has a job? 

What a total Waste of baby oil...

Should be a borderline squash.... :delrio


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Great reaction for Alberto. I just hope they don't turn him into another suck up with bad jokes like every other main face.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

fpalm Belly to Belly, King?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Belly to belly suplex" fpalm


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL Tensai, Biggest jobber in the WWE, lost to Bo fucking Dallas at a house show last week, haha. Big shame really..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Del rio busting out those face moves. Sweet.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Si! Si! Si! Si!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, I'm digging ADR really cutting it loose with the babyface offense.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

ADR German Suplexes Tensai and you hear a very loud

"WOOOAAHHHH!!"

he is so over


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"WHAT A THROW!"

I swear to Satan...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Preview for Sunday. Hopefully..


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

He missed


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*ADR Belly-to-Belly suplexes Tensai*

Lawler: "WHAT A THROW!"

fuck you, Jerry.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Alberto is good


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang, he missed the moonsault completely.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Albert vs Alberto
Ricardo vs Sakamoto

Wrestlemania 30


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

loltensai

Just ask for your release


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

A german is now a belly to belly enaldo


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Totally missed the moonsault


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

LMAO...he didn't even get ADR's finisher.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

OK, Del Rio will suck if that's his new finisher.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Dinobot said:


> An actual reaction for Del Rio! This face turn was an amazing thing for him.




Lets remember these crowds have been in Miami, Houston and San Jose. 


Huge Latin population. Lets see what he is like in other cities,.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That ***** is BALD!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

SERGIO ROMO

GIANTS


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

My God the crowd is eating this up!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

FINALLY!! They are letting Del Rio actually use his moveset.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

"That belly to belly!" fpalm


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Moonsault is his new finish now?

Missed the moonsault there by a bit Berto.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

lawler called a hurricanrana a head scissors and a german suplex a belly to belly WAT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why hasn't the fed said sayonara to Albert yet.

DDDDEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOO!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

OMG WHERE IS CP. FUCKING ROMO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

It's a hurricarana, idiots. Damn I missed the moonsault.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Alberto just beat fat Albert. The o at the end makes a huge difference.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn Albert...I can't even find his fall from grace funny


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole: "He got him! Del Rio heading to the Rumble!" 

Uh, Cole, this was non title, so he was going to go to the Rumble regardless.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Screw Cena......We want more Rock.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I imagine that finisher will look much better when he figures out the right distance to place his opponent.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ziggler is the face. Cena is the heel.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, they don't really care about Del Rio or the WHC. I almost forgot he has the belt. I think Ricardo is more over than Del Rio.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is unique.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

....right


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

It's cool, he is so over atm.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck me I hate Del Rio even more as a face than a heel. Fucking horrible.


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

Alberto the Explorer?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

del rio is a lot better as a face, yep


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

BAW GAWD WHAT WILL HAPPEN AT THE ROYAL RUMBLE 

WILL WE HEAR THE SPANISH COUNT TO 10!?!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> Lets remember these crowds have been in Miami, Houston and San Jose.
> 
> 
> Huge Latin population. Lets see what he is like in other cities,.


Fair enough. Didn't even think of that. XD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Albert vs Alberto
Ricardo vs Sakamoto

Wrestlemania 30


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

greatest raw segment of all time right there. VIVA DEL RIO. VIVA MEXICO. VIVA ROMO. SERGIO OF COURSE :romo


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Tensai's gotta be saying to himself now, if he hasn't already: "I came back from Japan for THIS SHIT?"


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Got to admit, Del Rio as a face is beginning to work.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

How come they don't let everyone on their roster do more moves like Del Rio?

I guess that's part of his face gimmick. To impress with new moves


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

EVERYONE IS JUST MOOCHING OFF BRYAN"S CATCH PHRASE!! lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ha...Del Rio is over pretty much as a face..least he gets a reaction now lol

quick question...ive missed his entrance lately..does he still come out in fancy cars as a face?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

SI is still over with the crowd. It was a good day


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Great little exhibition of his moveset there. dude looks great.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm ordering the Rumble right now after that ADR promo. Si.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Does Del Rio have a gut or not? It's like, no, but then he has a muffin top of of no where.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Roberto Del Rio. This motherfucker is the worst.


----------



## vpro (Nov 10, 2011)

Blommen said:


> don't be fucking silly.


Mark my words, jabroni.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

fuck off with this Spanish shit SPEAK ENGLISH THE LANGUAGE OF KINGS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

del Rio :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He missed the moonsault even with a large target. Botchamania will have a field day with this show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BOB BACKLUND :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BOB BACKLUND AND HIS CHICKEN WING ARE GOING INTO THE HALL!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao WWE putting Sergio Romo during ADR's time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bob Backlund! Aww, that's cool.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>


that gif cracked me up :lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

About time Backlund got in.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BOB FUCKING BACKLUND :mark:


also DA GOD:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Bob Backlund. Surprised it took this long.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Daniel Bryan helped Del Rio get over. :troll


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

BACKLUND!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

BACKLUND



HUSSSSS


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah1993's marking.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bob backlund!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bob Backland very well deserved for HOF way over due


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob Backlund, fuck yes.

Still, when will Macho Man be inducted...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Backlund yes!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahhh Bob Backlund


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So hard to believe Backlund wasn't already in the HOF. Mind Blown.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How was Backlund not already in? *


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Good choice.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

MR. BOB FUCKING BACKLUND.

RESPECT THAT MAN!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Backlund!

DON'T EXACERBATE ME YOU PLEBEIANS!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BOB BACKLUND

WELLL DESERVED! 

One of the greatest WWF Champions ever


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bob Backlund, huh? Kevin Nash and Alex Shelley would be proud.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
I just tried to blow up Vince's head with my mind.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Backlund isn't in that shit already?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

BACKLUND! THE GOAT GINGE!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It's about time Backlund is getting in the HOF.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I loved the Bob/Bret program


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

scrilla said:


> greatest raw segment of all time right there. VIVA DEL RIO. VIVA MEXICO. VIVA ROMO. SERGIO OF COURSE :romo


We need a Sergio Romo emoticon, you know since he's a champion and doesn't choke.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Backlund isn't in the hall of fame?

Whoa what


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Amazed he wasn't in already. Solid choice.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

BOB BACKLUND


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I could've swore he was in already


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BACKLUND!!!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

OWEN SHOULD OF BEEN CHAMPION NOT BACKLUND :cuss:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Shit, they actually got Backlund? Congrats.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bob Backlund. Well fucking deserved.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

great hof class so far


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Man I remember that Backlund heel turn. He was such a good heel.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Bob FUCKIN' Backlund! Long over due!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat heel run. Backlund is a good choice.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty good class so far.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Bob Backlund! This HoF is shaping up nicely.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Bob Backlund well I'll be damned.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Wooo Backlund!!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here comes rainbow man.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

I really thought he was already in.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

CENA THE GOAT :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait... he really wasn't in yet? Damn... I just assumed he was.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Avon Barksdale said:


> We need a Sergio Romo emoticon, you know since he's a champion and doesn't choke.


agreed. dat beard.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena is about to make the IWC rage as always. I am ready. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Never Give Up" might be the most generic fucking thing I have ever seen put on a wrestling T-Shirt.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Almost time for the mainevent John Cena promo... YES! YES! YES!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh god not cena.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Cena fixing to cut a 15 minute promo?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

congrats to Backlund. well deserved.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Welp, here comes Cena. My night's done!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Backlund is so awesome people already assumed he was in the HOF.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

coming up on our main event..CENA TALKS!!!!

..stay tuned


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What a great main event coming up.

The only way to even remotely justify having this crap on at the end of the show over the Rock/Punk promo is if Undertaker makes a comeback.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Need to catch up on my Backlund history. All I know about him is from Bret Hart's book. Apparently that chicken wing really hurts.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Backlund!
> 
> DON'T EXACERBATE ME YOU PLEBEIANS!


Sports Entertainment? this is SPORTS EDUCATION!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Seriously, it's MR. BOB BACKLUND. Not Bob Backlund.

Get it right, pukes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Is Cena fixing to cut a 15 minute promo?


Doubt it. Something else is happening.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vince should do the right thing and induct Bob Backlund in EVERY single year. *


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Backlund is so awesome people already assumed he was in the HOF.


I know I did.

You'd think he'd be one of the first guys in there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena ?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *How was Backlund not already in? *


Quoted as saying he didn't wanna do the HOF as he thought he still had one last run in him and didn't want to go in until he was done.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Backlund losing the title to Diesel in like 8 seconds is one of my earliest wrasslin memories, although I'm sure that won't be on the highlight package lol. Congrats to him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the fuck does anyone care what Cena says about the rumble? What will he say that we haven't heard a million times before?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait... he really wasn't in yet? Damn... I just assumed he was.


i think they offered him a spot a few times, but he didn't consider himself retired. #IMPACTZONE #YOUSTILLGOTIT


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Right, Backlund being inducted, good news, will call it quits here while I'm happy and have a chance of getting up at a reasonable time.

Nice how they side stepped that 3 day reign in the highlights vid. Once again, thanks Nash.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

scrilla said:


> agreed. dat beard.


Better than Wilson's too


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> I just tried to blow up Vince's head with my mind.



:lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I think there will be something more than just a Cena Promo here. There's gotta be something special with this one, usually Cena opens right?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
I just tried to blow up Vince's head with my mind.

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Fuck Sergio Romo and the San Francisco Giants they beat my Tigers for that I will never forgive them


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

We should all turn our TV's off when Cena's music hits. 

That would show WWE that all 200 members of the IWC hate Cena... Yea, that'll show him!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Is Cena fixing to cut a 15 minute promo?


Punk and Rocky cut a 35 minute promo on January 7th...you shouldnt be surprised by the WWE making promos the ME lately.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

logically if no one going to interfere vince wouldn't just talk about the shield
so someone will but who ? maybe Lesnar or just a failed one by maddox 
actually the wwe doing a good way to keep the winner of the match unpredictable


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LuN™ said:


> Doubt it. Something else is happening.


*yeah all the Superstars end up in the ring throwing each other out... never fails.*


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

NASH should be inducting MR. BOB BACKLUND.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Can the Shield come out, attack Cena again and then give a promo? Or is that asking WAY too much?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I fucking hate when Cena walks to the ring......
So awkward


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would mark for Backlund to come out and put Cena in the Crossface Chickenwing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Is Cena fixing to cut a 15 minute promo?


Bet you it'll somehow end with everyone in the rumble coming out and fighting and Cole yelling ".....And this is how crazy it's going to be at the Royal Rumble folks!"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Still about 25 minutes to go in this. Someone's bound to make an appearance to confront Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would Taker interrupt Cena? I doubt kayfabe wise he cares about defending his streak. It should be down to Cena challenging (which he won't tonight or any night) if the match is going to happen, which it wont.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MY MAN! :mark:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:cena oh it's time kiddies


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena....I hate you.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Stop talking to me, Cena.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have just changed the channel.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pay attention please...the face of WWE is entering.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chances of Taker appearing anyone? anyone?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena: "Last Year was terrible, but this year WILL BE THE BEST YEAR IN MY LIFE! Are you with me Cenation??"

I'M HERE TO SHOW WORLD

Ziggler: "Typical. The golden boy goes into the Rumble as a favorite pick while I have to enter as the numnber 2"
Cena: ''Well I'll enter number ONE THEN"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, your WWE cham----I mean...JOHN CENA


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

why cena insists to talk to the camera in his entrance??


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Really thought Backlund was already in the HOF. Deserve it 100%.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No it was calling The Rocks name earlier I don't hear anyone screaming Cena... yet


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Cena.. last segment of RAW. Despite The Rock vs Cm Punk main event at RR. Let's see how this unfolds.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena is about to throw the whole roster over the top rope in this segment!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

And here we go. Cena enter at number 1


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

2013.. the year of THAT MAN.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

1998 royal rumble was in SJ iirc. probably my favorite rumble of all time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's kiddie time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

An explosion? They barely reacted, Cole. Jesus. Terrible reaction.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

in b4 forum crash for unknown reason


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The more pro Cena the crowd is, the worse the crowd is. San Jose sucks. Even sadder is that 2013 likely really *will* be a John Cena year.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Inb4 Cena makes a reference to the 49ers to get a cheap pop from the crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Pay attention please...the face of WWE is entering.*


And 30 seconds in he makes me want to punch that face....repeatedly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh I can see you John. 

I wish I couldn't, but I can.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate Cena's dumbass commentary when he makes his entrance.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

King sounds surprised that Cena is here. King is awful. Cena is also awful. hngngngngghhhh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

If Cena is #1 , then Ziggler is #2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena's going to be the first guy to win at both #1 and #30 fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Everyone on this forum right now:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Cena: "Last Year was terrible, but this year WILL BE THE BEST YEAR IN MY LIFE! Are you with me Cenation??"
> 
> I'M HERE TO SHOW WORLD
> 
> ...


Oh the horror and likelihood of this happening...


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

YOU CAN'T SEE HIM, HIS TIME IS NOW (NOW)

:cena3:cena2:cena4


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

You think they do this shit first before the kids go to bed.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Would mark for Backlund to come out and put Cena in the Crossface Chickenwing.


Oh my god make this shit happen...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

To me, this proves Rumble will main event over the title match.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena must of upped his steroid dosage


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

If I could find the gif of cena and the volume being turned down I would have posted it instead of typing this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I paid no attention to this episode and I feel great.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Im going to take a wild stab in the dark here.. Taker?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I honestly want to punch every kid I see in shitty Cena gear and/or doing the gay, little "you can't see me" taunt.

But not as much as I won't to punch Cena himself, the cunt.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> The more pro Cena the crowd is, the worse the crowd is. San Jose sucks. Even sadder is that 2013 likely really *will* be a John Cena year.


Can you hear correctly? I hear booing as much I hear cheering, if not more.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I just can't with Cena smiling and shit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wonder how the show will end. Cant end with Cena talking.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh my god, cut to the WWE fade please.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

The greatest wwf/wwe champion of all time............. JOHN CENA!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good job by the crowd booing.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

oh my fucking god is Cena about to cut a Ray Lewis promo


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:vince haters gonna hate :cena2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cheesy motherfucker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ, he's sucking up to the kids.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Inb4 Cena makes a reference to the 49ers to get a cheap pop from the crowd.


*Noted*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is that Sheamus' kid brother?

What is this stinking promo?


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

will somebody please think of the children!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate Sundays reminds me I have to go back to school the next day and have to do my homework


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I paid no attention to this episode and I feel great.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy shit...

"You're homework is done early, right?"

I'm imploding.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What in the hell is he rambling about?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

oh for fucks sake!!! this is piss and shit combined. It sucks.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

inb4 Taker comes out


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh my goodness...get this out of here please.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What is this shit


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I honestly want to punch every kid I see in shitty Cena gear and/or doing the gay, little "you can't see me" taunt.

But not as much as I won't to punch Cena himself, the cunt.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I just can't with Cena smiling and shit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

That's it I'm changing the channel


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

10th level prestige.

Prestige 1 level 10 guys!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Black Ops 2 joke = John Cena is gold. CHEER THIS MAN


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DAT Black Ops reference was pretty funny :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake not Call Of Duty


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh god Cena is a dudebro CoD player


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh fuck off...


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Cena getting that kid heat.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Black Opps reference come on


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

fpalm Cena.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

jesus christ call of duty references?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

username is: immacunt


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck this


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Just waiting to see what theyhave planned, because cena closing the show better have a good excuse

Oh god at this lmfao. John cunt cena giving no fucks


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

....what is this..I just can't


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate you. I hate everything about you. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Everyone get on Blackops 2 and owned Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ, he's sucking up to the kids.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Talking about black ops 2

Massive facepalm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This ***** John Cena:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Pedo


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

fpalm I have no words


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> To me, this proves Rumble will main event over the title match.


And Cena ends the show celebrating


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Cena.. you cannot entertain

wtf is this bullshit


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing can prevent my suicide after this abortion of a segment. This was a good RAW until this garbage.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is that Sheamus' kid brother?

What is this stinking promo?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I swear Cena gets worse every monday...

This is unbearable...


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

APPLETINI!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

what the fuck is going on right now


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What is this?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh this ***** here....fpalm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This is the worst promo of all time. What the fuck is happening. And people honestly question why we hate this twat?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why was Sheamus in the crowd?


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

WTF AM I WATCHING????????


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS HE TALKING ABOUT !!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

What is this shit?


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

This is god fucking awful.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Did somebody say appletinis?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> I hate you. I hate everything about you. Shut the fuck up.


Preach.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

That'll get Cena over with the fans, a COD reference. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 4, starring John Cena.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

please get rid of cena


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

why are you killing a good raw with a Cena chatshow...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> This ***** John Cena:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dear god kill me...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is riveting television right now.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

This is getting me so hyped for the Royal Rumble Ladies & Gentleman.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what's happening right now?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This promo and the Rock/Punk promo should have switched time-slots. You're closing out the show with this? Fucking cringe-worthy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big Hornswaggle*


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

This is terrible.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what

the

fuck

is

this

shit?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

wtf is this bullshit

seriously

W T F IS THIS BULLSHIT

Cena. YOU CANNOT ENTERTAIN LIKE THIS

wtf man


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I looked up skidmarks187 that is what cena said right?

http://www.xboxlivescore.com/profile/skidmarks187


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I like Cena and this is awful.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Um..... Be A Star maybe??


----------



## vpro (Nov 10, 2011)

FUCKING BORINGG............


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Can somebody shoot me in the kneecap? or impale my penis with a very sharp, very rusty object. this is horrible, just horrible. goddammit this is bad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm having trouble following this promo... what... just... huh?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> This is the worst promo of all time. What the fuck is happening. And people honestly question why we hate this twat?


I don't. Best promo of his life here.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

no way this will continue for 15 minutes!
what is this exactly?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Bath salts.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Jeez, get to the fucking point John.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd just die if one of the people in the crowd flips him off when he talks to them


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is the main event people....yeah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn cena and his plants


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

This could be interesting


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

He's rambling about literally nothing... WTF


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena. The guy you wouldn't mind banging except you don't because he'd want to talk afterwards.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

is Cena turning heel what the fuck is this promo supposed to accomplish?



Cena needs to say he goes to church on Sunday. :lewis


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is even more pathetic than Dane Cook "comedy"


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Everytime Cena talks my brain cells commit suicide


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*John Cena Standup tonight!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This guys on crack, surely? :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What the hell is this? is he wasting time for something big.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What the hell is he rambling on about rofl. Cena must think this is the after show

NO FUCKS GIVEN BY CENA


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OH MY GOD HE MADE AN INDIRECT REFERENCES TO SEMEN AND BLOW UP DOLLS I AM DYING OF LAUGHTER HAHAHAHA.......


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Macharius said:


> That'll get Cena over with the fans, A COD reference. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 4, starring John Cena.


Why do you mention one of the better Call of Duty's and then ruin it...


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone.......anyone come out and attack this fucker. End this PLEASE.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck even is this?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

richyque said:


> The greatest wwf/wwe champion of all time............. JOHN CENA!


Somewhere HHH is going "Huh?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I would rather be stuck on a plane between Dane Cook and Carlos Mencia then to listen to this fuck tell one more joke.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I literally have no clue as to what the fuck he's talking about.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Standup with Cena while King and Cole giggle in the background for 15 minutes.

Kill me. Please.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Cena been hanging out with Sin Cara


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, this promo sucks...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I love that the guy in the crowd getting wrecked is probably a IWC member who constantly bitches and moans about every single thing in wrestling, and yet keeps on watching. Good. Fuck him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

THIS ends the show?

Oh my God, suck my thigh. All of you fucks.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

John Pollock is going to shit over all this promo on Review a RAW :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is how you sell a PPV! :cena3 :vince


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Or, the Sunday after when we're all gonna watch the Super Bowl commercials.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Jagerbombs and Blow Up Dolls.

Yup.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Doing crowd work because he's basically a shitty stand-up comedian.


----------



## vpro (Nov 10, 2011)

Cena trying his best to make us switch channel.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Dear god kill me...


But that would only help you. This is making the world suffer.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

So this closes the show... Really Vince... Why... The punk rock segment was fucking stellar... This is pointless 


:vince


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I just can't find a facepalm big enough for this shit.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Duke is just going on and on and on and on


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

that, was a long ass speech about Sundays.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The only reason I'm watching this right now is to see if someone is going to come out and attack this fucker


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

God this is awful


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena: "This sunday, SUPERSTARS CAN BE BORN..............but I wont let that fucking happen!"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This Sunday, is where superstars are born. Except not, cause Cena's winning.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad I am not watching.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Please tell me something reasonably shocking is happening.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Is this the worst Cena promo ever?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

It's gonna end in brawl folks, it always does!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd rather get castrated than watch this promo.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:cena2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This promo is falling flat. The fans just don't care.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena and Anderson in a promo with special guest host Dane Cook.
BOOK IT.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I looked up skidmarks187 that is what cena said right?
> 
> http://www.xboxlivescore.com/profile/skidmarks187


I'm off to buy a X-Box Live card now. Bitch is going down.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Chaos-In-Motion said:


> Nothing can prevent my suicide after this abortion of a segment. This was a good RAW until this garbage.



I currently have him on mute.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Please, I was already hyped for Sunday by Rock/Punk, not this pansy ass.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I love that the guy in the crowd getting wrecked is probably a IWC member who constantly bitches and moans about every single thing in wrestling, and yet keeps on watching. Good. Fuck him.


It's Tyrion Lannister in the flesh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Battlefield 5: Starring John Cena


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

One Sunday a month we are expected to shell out 50 bucks to watch you go over John.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I looked up skidmarks187 that is what cena said right?
> 
> http://www.xboxlivescore.com/profile/skidmarks187


This guy is going to be pissed.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cena needs to just say, "I'M WINNING THE RUMBLE, BITCHES!!!"

Edit: Fuck he did, :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is a perfect microcosm of who likes John Cena and who doesn't.

:lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

christ this is painful viewing fpalm


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

kill me please somebody kill meee


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Cena rules! haters gonna hate.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *John Cena Standup tonight!*


Vinnie Mac's new years resolution..to ruin the last 15 minutes of Raw for the whole year


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


>



^ this to a 1000th degree


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is he shilling? Is that the whole point of this promo? To shill?!?! 

Rock & Punk told a fucking story to sell the PPV because that's what their characters do. 

You're a fucking billboard with legs. That's it!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

A SUNDAY STORY TELLING OUT OF NOWHERE! WHAT A MAIN EVENT!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wouldnt you want the hangover to be in the morning before the show not at night?


welp Cena winning the rumble.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

how was this worst than the hugging segment

Fucking John Cena


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Cena. The guy you wouldn't mind banging except you don't because he'd want to talk afterwards.


:lol


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

FELLAAAAAA!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sheamus heel turn?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If Cena plays Black Ops 2, then CM Punk plays Battlefield 3.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That's how you end Raw fpalm


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I didn't expect....FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena putting Sundays over like a million bucks

Im fond of them myself


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

shocker.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yep brawl to end show


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

DAT SHEAMUS POP.

Yea...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And here comes the ring full of Superstars ... *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Speed this shit up, get to the brawl, end the show.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No Fella, you're a face now. You don't interrupt Cena anymore.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

This is gonna end in a brawl between everyone isn't it...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

awful moment


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't usually critique promos, but that sucked ass, even for Cena.

Here comes the brawl. Not predictable at all.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

sheamus calling out cena..i just can't


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Cena and Anderson in a promo with special guest host Dane Cook.
> BOOK IT.


Why?

WHY?!?!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh god.....if it couldn't get anymore cringeworthy.....fella


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> 3. Thank the good lord himself my stream is broke so I don't have to see Cena.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fella I want you to knock Cenas head off his shoulders


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh look...ring is gunna fill up with everyone!

gunna save me the next 10 minutes and turn this off.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

"This sunday I will win the Royal Rumble" Crowd Reaction=BOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*KuritaDavion* nailed it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

All that just to...that?

Primetime Players! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ah. I get it. The show's gonna end in a brawl. How original.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

MILLIONS A DOLLAS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena won't win on sunday


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I forgot we need a brawl before the Rumble.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least Cena's done talking. Now I can watch the rest of the segment again! Bring on the Pier Six Brawl!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Prime Time Players, haha


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Prime Time Jobbers!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

OMG HE MENTIONED A POPULAR GAME I PLAY I LUV JOHN CENA!!!!!!!!!!!! 


HE ALSO MENTIONED FAMOUS ARTIST I LUV JOHN CENA!!!!!!!! 



It's working.:cena2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

FUCK

YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

This is how you sell a Rumble!!! PTP!!!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I forget these guys even existed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena did a great job of making me possibly not buy the PPV.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So the show will go off the air in "chaos" as everyone "rumbles" in the ring, yeah?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SAVE US PTP


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena couldn't have just said that in the beginning? 

I just can't. :fpalm

This segment is just....... :lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

PTP for the save


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

This was the worst promo i've ever heard. long buildup and NO delivery.

now we're gonna see a bunch of people walk out and claim everyone is wrong and how they're going to win..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#WHISTLE*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The fuckery :mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

PTP :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

PTP :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Titus


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

MILLIONS OF DOLLAHS


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

PTP!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Inb4EveryoneComesToTheRingAndBrawls


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Prime Time Players.

The fuck? LOL.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Always gotta get a preview before the rumble.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.xboxlivescore.com/profile/skidmarks187 

I'm going to kick John Cena's ass.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

You didn't think we would have seen Raw end without a Rumble did ya?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if real deal titus o'neil won the rumble i would buy every PPV this year.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This is asinine... Asi-ten...asi-eleven... :StephenA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Ain't nobody got time fo' dat.''

Give Young the title now. Right fucking now.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Ain't nobody got time for that. Love Darren Young.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena has really downgraded since his Rock feud.

And what the fuck?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Ain't nobody got time fo dat!!"

LOLOLOL


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

All in Brawl then Taker or Austin. Would mark the fuck out


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

PRIME TIME PLAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASS

Ort...zzzzzzz


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

AIN'T NO BODY GOT TIME FOR THAT


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Primetime Players sighting in the main event segment?

Alright WWE. Make me laugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dat whistle.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

PTP are awesome but their new theme is ass.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

How did we not see this coming.
Everybody comes out to say they are winning the RR.
Show closes with the ring full and guys trying to toss each other out...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone coming out to shake hands and wish each other well.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wanted to hear Tidus talk more


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahahaha. There are just no words for how crap this is.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That was literally the worst Cena promo ever. Giving less fucks than Orton, right there.

And bring back the PTP's old music.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

wow i love people saying GOD CENA SUCKS but then they bitch I WISH WWE WAS TV14 AGAIN!!! 

then when cena the poster boy cuts a TV14 promo for the rumble well executed on live tv (which most people cant do in this company)

Im not a fan of cena but people need to relax!

see it could be worse the miz is here...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

This is more like it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Really?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PTP sighting! :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

incoming brawl people just hope cole doesn't shout Look Out Look Out


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

FLAG ON THE PLAY!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No reaction for this whatsoever. It's so embarrassing for WWE. I'm cringing right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP!*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Where are they getting all these microphones from :vince3


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock and Punk come out please!


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

this ends the show over Heyman/punk/rock/shield segment? what fuckery is this.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

INB4 HHH TO PEDIGREE EVERYONE


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn, Orton looks and sounds like 2006-2007 Orton.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Everyone coming out to shake hands and wish each other well.


Credits roll, and the entire cast comes out and gives shoutouts.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

God, could this show be over now? We all know where this is going.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Miz is going to win da Woyal Wumble.


----------



## vpro (Nov 10, 2011)

The Rock 10 years ago: EVERYBODY IS GONNA WIN THE ROYAL RUMBLE


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey its the entire roster


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok. Well I have tuned back in now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Where's Ryback?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow... this is fucking awful... 

WWE is loosing buys...


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> incoming brawl people just hope cole doesn't shout Look Out Look Out


oh, he will. I gruarendamntee it


----------



## Jdogfour20 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

Of course they do. They expect u to believe Ziggler the guy who was a fucking cheerleader is a threat to anyone


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

CESARO THE GOAT :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol the rest of the roster saving cena's ass from what couldve been the lamest end to raw ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is lame...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ColtofPersonality said:


>


#blackfolk


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> This is asinine... Asi-ten...asi-eleven... :StephenA



It's So disrespectful


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Microphone fails for team hell no now


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

We need Stone Cold to come down and stun everyone.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ziggler incoming.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Watch Cena win the Rumble from the #1 spot. If this comes true, just blame me and this post.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is some rushed shit here...and horrible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Edit: fpalm


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

...contrived.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So none of the faces are going to attack PTP?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I stayed up for this? Why?


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Undertaker/Brock comes out last.....everyone shits themselves...please please please!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

must they all get there two cents in..just run down and fight so Cena can stand tall at the end


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Someone return damnit


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2z5-Ae1Nso


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

3MB BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYY


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

what the fuck is going on?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love a Cesaro Rumble win.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

... WE FUCKING GET IT ALREADY!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Ryback will be the last one to come out, right?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

What is going on?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

bob311 said:


> Undertaker/Brock comes out last.....everyone shits themselves...please please please!


This here


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:cole1 LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT!


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Please... Brock Lesnar or Undertaker save this shit segment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fix the mics jesus christ


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Green Light said:


> Where are they getting all these microphones from :vince3


Best Quote Ever!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is... very third hour.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why give 3mb mics?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm actually enjoying this....... whenever I see a mix of guys you don't usually see interact on the mic, I enjoy it. Not gonna lie.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This. Crowd. Is. Dead.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL some sound dude is in trouble.

Fired if it was Cena and not 3MB.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Credits roll, and the entire cast comes out and gives shoutouts.


Whilst flowers are gently tossed into the ring.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THAT'S 
OUR
*FUCKING*
MAIN
EVENT!?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're all just standing around waiting for each other to come out?

OH HERE WE GO


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

3MB comes out and everyone stands at the ready lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they are all going to stand in the ring and wait for all 30 to enter before they start brawling?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

orton already ready to kick dem asses


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's like a Mobius Strip of a segment - It goes nowhere and comes from nowhere.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Mahal ruining the credibility of 3MB.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

My mind is fucking caving in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This shit right here man


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And boom goes the dynamite. Show over.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

30 entrants...50 superstars in the ring right now...


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Calling it now, Cesaro to deadlift everyone into a gorilla press. 

DA BAWS.

Also, not to be racist but Mahal would have been great in Aladdin.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

ALEX RILEY.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Cena standing at the end?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is completely unexpected!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look is Alex Riley


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Alex Riley?!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AND THE CROWD GOES...


mild.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

WWE using those Blair Witch cameras.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What a clusterfuck :lol


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn, rybacks winning


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Isn't it smarter NOT to come out so you don't possibly get hurt before the match LOL


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Aint nobody got time for this RAW overrun..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> 30 entrants...50 superstars in the ring right now...


Seems legit


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

The entire roster comes out and cuts a promo shorter than Cena's, still is better than his.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

no way that all those names are in the rumble there has to be surprises entries please


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CURT HAWKINS SIGHTING :mark: :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Taker/Austin cmon now


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The screen is going to fade black and Khali's still trying to pull himself into the ring.


McGuillicutty is in the Rumble? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Khali :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao v


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

LOOK OUT! LOOK OUT!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

When I saw Khali show up all I could think about was when he got eliminated by Beth Phoenix.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Incoming Feed Me More


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena's gonna win this one calling it now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE in 2013: "It will be a lot like 2012"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

wheres ziggler?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Where's Ziegler yep he is winning it


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> AND THE CROWD GOES...
> 
> 
> mild.


crowd could care less


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty much the last three guys left in the Rumble will likely be Cena, Orton, Sheamus.

Off topic but Orton looks larger..he's back on the good stuff i guess


----------



## Snakecharmer (Nov 29, 2011)

Titus O'Neil = Terry Crews from white chicks 

[


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The segment wasn't that bad atleast some guys that usually don't get time on the mic got some.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Is this a rehearsal like?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryback didn't even get an entrance? Wow.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

haha thats it?


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Worst...ending...ever


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Why the fuck does jinder mahal sound like bane?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

....................


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> So the show will go off the air in "chaos" as everyone "rumbles" in the ring, yeah?


So umm...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So instead of the Shield/Rock/Punk segment we get that.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Another year another cena rr promo


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay then.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Was JTG just giving Drew Mcintyre a back rub?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

awful


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

..... that was bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow*


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

What a lame ass ending


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

Well that was a clusterfuck of an ending.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Austin coming out during the brawl would be pretty random/badass.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Khali :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao v


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it just got good..GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

That would have flowed better if they didn't let Cena talk nonsense for 5 minutes


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was absolute fucking garbage.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DaftFox said:


> Also, not to be racist but Mahal would have been great in Aladdin.


:StephenA2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The screen is going to fade black and Khali's still trying to pull himself into the ring.


McGuillicutty is in the Rumble? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> 30 entrants...50 superstars in the ring right now...


Seems legit


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Commercial or is that it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLRaw.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Good show but awful ending. They went off the air early to.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Generic go-home segment for RR, its clear as day Cena is winning it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that was lame

Can't wait for sunday


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm the last one to bitch usually but up until that Cena clusterfuck it was a great show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

no way that all those names are in the rumble there has to be surprises entries please


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

My brain. My fucking brain. It hurts.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

hockytalky said:


> Why the fuck does jinder mahal sound like bane?


CUZ HE WAS BORN IN THE DARK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So Ryback was there but they didn't let us know with the horrible music and mic work?

You're learning WWE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Redwood Raven said:


> Mahal ruining the *credibility* of *3MB*.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Do they have to do this every year. I missed all of Raw but will check it out. I see sigs are around so maybe it wasnt so great.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

That promo Cena cut was a complete heel promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This confirms even more that Raw should have ended with the Shield attacking Rock.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A 30 man brawl that makes everyone less excited for the Royal Rumble. Sounds like a WWE go home show. Good job, guys. Bag it and tag it. We gots it. Done.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am so glad that this got to close out over that awesome Rock/Punk/Shield segment. I mean my God, what a totally great way to sell the Rumble in compacted time. 

/sarcasm.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I just loved how everyone was chanting "FEED ME MORE" waiting for Ryback, yet he was in the center of the ring already...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*crap*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You gotta watch Robin Hood to find out what happens next.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

did anything relevant even happen in the last hour


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why did Cena have to spoil the match?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thought maybe there was a slight chance the gong was gonna hit hence why that clusterfuck and lolcenapromo went on last, but I guess not.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/wwe-monday-night-raw-1212013-review-and.html

Thoughts - Long show with matches destroyed by commercials.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cena's promo was cringe worthy.


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Well now, I'm not quite sure how many superstars were in the ring, but it made it feel like there were no room for returns, and instead we had about 15 jobbers.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What a way to sell your ppv,WWE.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ryback was there. holy shit, Zigglers winning it!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Only way to save that ending would've been Stone cold returning, stunning everyone as they magnificently sell it by gracefully flying over the top rope. Then, Undertaker, HBK and The Rock himself come out and they all have a fatal 4 way hell in a cell match, and the winner gets to shave cena bald and then take a shit on his bald head.

Only way.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena really has become a hokey piece of shit that puts nothing over mic wise and pretends to be something he's not. Tonight, I felt like he was trying to be a poor man's poor man's Rock with that whole promo.

Awful. Fuck John Cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No Barrett, or Sandow promo... stupid WWE not giving mic work to two of your best mic workers, but instead giving it to Cesaro, PTP, Sheamus, and 3MB? Gimme' a break.

And they ended the show early.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Cena's gonna win this one calling it now.


No shit Sherlock


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am a supporter of John Cena, but that promo was painfully bad. A ridiculous waste of time that received no reaction from the crowd mainly because of how awkward it was to watch. It is unbelievable that they will be putting an end to a fantastic, intriguing program like *The Rock vs. CM Punk*, to make room for this kind of shit. For such a star studded lineup of The Rock, Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, John Cena, The Undertaker and Triple H, I for one am not looking forward to the Road to Wrestlemania if that is the type of shit we are going to be fed.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

The only 3 or 4 things I have given a shit about in the WWE over the last 10 years (Rock, Ambrose, Punk, Heyman) all in the same segment makes this so much convenient as a viewer. It also exposes just how pathetic the product is outside of these guys and how in deep shit WWE is.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

All in all... Not a horrible show... Kept my interest basically until :cena4 showed up... Pretty decent... Still not sure why the best segment by far wasn't saved for last but that's just crazy old Vince


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dest Fade said:


> Well now, I'm not quite sure how many superstars were in the ring, but it made it feel like there were no room for returns, and instead we had about 15 jobbers.


Not necessarily going to waste surprises on free TV are they?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dest Fade said:


> Well now, I'm not quite sure how many superstars were in the ring, but it made it feel like there were no room for returns, and instead we had about 15 jobbers.


thats what im thinking hopefully not all those jobbers are in and there are surprise returns


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm actually physically tired after that segment. Jesus.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Only way to save that ending would've been Stone cold returning, stunning everyone as they magnificently sell it by gracefully flying over the top rope. Then, Undertaker, HBK and The Rock himself come out and they all have a fatal 4 way hell in a cell match, and the winner gets to shave cena bald and then take a shit on his bald head.
> 
> Only way.




This.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Only way to save that ending would've been Stone cold returning, stunning everyone as they magnificently sell it by gracefully flying over the top rope. Then, Undertaker, HBK and The Rock himself come out and they all have a fatal 4 way hell in a cell match, and the winner gets to shave cena bald and then take a shit on his bald head.
> 
> Only way.


Wanting a man to shit on another man..............

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

More like the _BROILED FUMBLE_! Can I get a what what



*what what*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This confirms even more that Raw should have ended with the Shield attacking Rock.


You would think so.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> Why did Cena have to spoil the match?


Because he's going to win?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Last 15 mins of show almost makes me not want to see RR now.
SD better deliver.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> Wanting a man to shit on another man..............
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Only way.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You can't end on the Shield attacking Rock because Vince has to make it clear to people who may buy the ppv that that won't be the ending to the title match


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shield beating the shit out of Rock was highlight of the night. 

PUNK THE BITW GONNA RETAIN SUNDAY!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Was a good show, until Cena showed up. And that's a fact.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm feeling either a bork interference to set up bork/rock at mania. or to set up punk/cena/rock at mania.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was enjoyable. Far, far better than the past few weeks.

Good

- Punk/Heyman/Rock backstage promos
- Punk/Heyman/Rock in ring promo. I actually really excited for this match and not sure how it's ending. Also Rock really sold that beatdown incredibly well.
- The matches were decent tv matches (divas excluded). 
- And on that note the matches, while pretty much the same matches we'd get as filler every week instead of actually booking the midcard to fucking do something because the writers are terrible and lazy, in this case the matches still served a purpose with the Beat The Clock challenge so they get a pass.
- Alberto is warming up to the face role nicely.
- Team Friendship and Dr Shelby were great, though they dragged that segment on for sure



Bad

- It's like every week they have more and more commercials.
- The squash matches were unnecessary. Ryback does not need squash matches right now and his little promo did nothing. 
- Divas.
- Ending RAW with Cena rambling on while those two morons giggled into microphones was abysmal.
- Ending RAW with the ring filled with jobbers while rushing out the important people (aside from Ryback for some reason) was marginally better but still pretty bad.



Overall the positives outweigh the negatives, even if Rock/Punk is the only real storyline/feud going on right now and it's really just carrying the show. Best episode I've seen for a few weeks at least.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Is WWE trolling the audience for the lulz? Instead of having Punk/Rock, a legitimately great moment close with the Shield attack they gave us the most awkward and terrible Cena promo he has done in years (NOT exagerrating), followed by a generic, bland and extremely forced brawl that ended within 10 seconds. The show was alright overall, but that ending was utter garbage, totally unnecessary and it didn't sell the PPV at all, they could have planned this much better.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena's promo was slit-my-throat-worthy and the fake royal rumble was the icing on the cake of fuckery.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Do people not realise that they didn't end the show with Shield attacking Rock because Vince had to mention about Punk being stripped.. Get some brains


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> RAW was enjoyable. Far, far better than the past few weeks.
> 
> Good
> 
> ...


Wait what? A positive comment about raw?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Has Del Rio used the moonsault before? Good addition to his moveset.

The Beat The Clock matches were solid.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

what a piece of shit ending . should have ended with rock/shield/punk segment and have vince come out and tell punk that if shield interferes punk is stripped of the title...bam great ending. 

instead we got another goofy cornball cena promo no selling the world and a random jobber brawl ...great job wwe


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK 3 things: 

1) The Rock Vs. CM Punk stuff was absolutely amazing. Punk's promo was fantastic, Rock's promo was energetic and spot on, and The Shield's beat down on Rock was a perfect visual, especially with Punk observing the situation from the sky box. It was beautiful. Wrestling perfection. The one draw back was the stuff they did with Rock being banned from the building. That was totally unnecessary and their resolution to it was weak at best, but Punk & Rock. Geez, this feud is amazing. 

2) The Beat the Clock was completely pointless. We have six guys fighting over the Number 30 spot only for the winner to be forced into Number 1 or 2, and that guy is the heel? Um, OK. Why not just have Ziggler enter at Number One and play Rick Martel from Royal Rumble 1991 where he gets his heat by lasting forever and being a sneaky bastard? No, we have to have the system fuck him over? Doesn't that just make him the face? Or better yet, why not just have the decision reversed in front of the crowd due to Ziggler's cheating and give Sheamus the 30 spot. The prize they were all fighting for turned out to be utterly pointless to invest in. 3 matches were basically flushed right down the drain. 

3) I hate John Cena. I hate John Cena, and oh yeah, I FUCKING HATE JOHN CENA!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena is fucking awful. Just....nothing redeeming about him these days. Even when puts on good matches he ruins it by refusing to sell. Show should've ended with Punk and Rock.

Good show overall though. Less pointless filler, decent emphasis on the Rumble and more greatness with Rock and Punk. Still think Paul E isn't needed on this feud. He's brilliant, but he really adds nothing to it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Predictable ending, but this Raw beat the shit out of last week's abomination.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Do people not realise that they didn't end the show with Shield attacking Rock because Vince had to mention about Punk being stripped.. Get some brains


Could he not have mentioned it backstage to Punk at the Rumble?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was enjoyable. Far, far better than the past few weeks.

Good

- Punk/Heyman/Rock backstage promos
- Punk/Heyman/Rock in ring promo. I actually really excited for this match and not sure how it's ending. Also Rock really sold that beatdown incredibly well.
- The matches were decent tv matches (divas excluded). 
- And on that note the matches, while pretty much the same matches we'd get as filler every week instead of actually booking the midcard to fucking do something because the writers are terrible and lazy, in this case the matches still served a purpose with the Beat The Clock challenge so they get a pass.
- Alberto is warming up to the face role nicely.
- Team Friendship and Dr Shelby were great, though they dragged that segment on for sure



Bad

- It's like every week they have more and more commercials.
- The squash matches were unnecessary. Ryback does not need squash matches right now and his little promo did nothing. 
- Divas.
- Ending RAW with Cena rambling on while those two morons giggled into microphones was abysmal.
- Ending RAW with the ring filled with jobbers while rushing out the important people (aside from Ryback for some reason) was marginally better but still pretty bad.



Overall the positives outweigh the negatives, even if Rock/Punk is the only real storyline/feud going on right now and it's really just carrying the show. Best episode I've seen for a few weeks at least.

Ah whoops, repost.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

vince screwed up during the punk heyman promo, said if *Punk* (not the shield) interfere then he'll be stripped of the championship


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> Do people not realise that they didn't end the show with Shield attacking Rock because Vince had to mention about Punk being stripped.. Get some brains


That's what SMACKDOWN is for.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> That's what SMACKDOWN is for.



Smackdown is about as relevant as Zack Ryder


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*



apokalypse said:


> is WWE think we that dumb? many cases WWE do stuff and they belive that can get away with because we that dumb or stupid.


no comment


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to see how people defend this. Seriously. Convince me that this was a good show.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd like to see what'd happen if they ran that promo without plants


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

its a show...none of it is real...its real people entertaining us with stories....rock thing to.right is very like how they did thing i. theaattitude era....back stake slits were the bomb I wish there were more wrestler that could pull them off...I think Pane and Daniel are the only other ones who have done a great job with pulling off back stage skits


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

It was actually a good night, nothing fancy despite it being the go-home show. The Rock And Punk (and Heyman) were the MVPS of the night. Intense promos from both Rock and Punk. Can't believe people were crapping on one promo but were praising the other with complete biased views. Whatever, they have their own opinions. Changed the channel on Ryback and had Cena on mute. Other than that it was a okay night.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Loudness said:


> Is WWE trolling the audience for the lulz? Instead of having Punk/Rock, a legitimately great moment close with the Shield attack they gave us the most awkward and terrible Cena promo he has done in years (NOT exagerrating), followed by a generic, bland and extremely forced brawl that ended within 10 seconds. The show was alright overall, but that ending was utter garbage, totally unnecessary and it didn't sell the PPV at all, they could have planned this much better.


I think last week's rating breakdown caused them to go with the Rock/Shield/Heyman segment at the 10 pm slot since that where viewership peaked in the last week. They might've been afraid some people would've tuned out by 11.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

Yes WWE is think I that dumb.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Do people not realise that they didn't end the show with Shield attacking Rock because Vince had to mention about Punk being stripped.. Get some brains


Vince could have easily been waiting behind Punk in the skybox and delivered that announcement and bam end the show there...

Your telling me what they came up with was better?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> Smackdown is about as relevant as Zack Ryder


Doesn't change the fact that Vince could have announced it there.

Point is, that abomination of a Cena/Rumble segment didn't deserve to end the show.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Smackdown is about as relevant as Zack Ryder


dude after the shield beatdown the rock , the show could have ended with vince coming out and telling punk that if shield interferes then hell get stripped of the title and end the show there with punk complaining...would have been 1000000000000x better


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Do people not realise that they didn't end the show with Shield attacking Rock because Vince had to mention about Punk being stripped.. Get some brains


Could have done that Sunday night before the match. Like Wrestlemania when Johnny Ace told Punk he'd lose the belt if he was counted out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

checkcola said:


> You can't end on the Shield attacking Rock because Vince has to make it clear to people who may buy the ppv that that won't be the ending to the title match


You could have done the Vince backstage segment at the rumble instead and have the shield/rock segment end raw


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

What a lame ending, and that Cena promo was epic levels of terrible.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually that guy has a point, it's a good way to convince people who may buy it that the match won't just end with yet another Shield interference. So of course you can't do it at the Rumble and SmackDown doesn't get nearly as many viewers as Raw so it makes sense.

Still don't see why they couldn't have just ended Raw with the Vince and Punk backstage bit though


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

lol You're reading way too much into it. The whole point of it was to entertain the fans since The Rock was pissed and since he hates Vickie it made for comedy and entertainment. I will admit i was expecting him to come through the crowd since he "bought a ticket" but yeah he's The Rock! Fuck that shit!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Good go home show. A lot more enjoyable when they focused on the actual PPV.

Cena was awful tonight. These days just the sight of him pisses you off.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

Question, were you entertained by the antics, or not. That is the point.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Vinny Mac banning The Shield indicates a Punk retention on Sunday. 

HERE COMES THE PAIN DWAYNE. punk4:rock3


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mid way through Cena's promo, I just changed the channel or otherwise my fucking tv would have been broken.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena gets progressively worse every week


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty good show. Cena tried his best to ruin it but overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*



apokalypse said:


> is WWE think we that dumb? many cases WWE do stuff and they belive that can get away with because we that dumb or stupid.


:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ending it with the brawl is Vince's way of saying Punk/Rock isn't the Main Event


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

My goodness John Cena is so fucken bad i literally slammed my palm into my forehead..

i just dont what to say about this guy anymore..:argh:


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

NEUTRAL RESPONSE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a goddamn shame that the Rock/Punk program is likely going to end this Sunday when it can make it all the way to Wrestlemania. A fucking damn shame just in order for JOHN FUCKERY CENA to get his unneeded win back from last year and add another pointless title reign to his rapporteur. It's reasons like this that people don't give a shit about RAW, and to an extent the WWE, anymore.

Unfortunately, I have a show to work on Sunday so I won't be able to watch the Rumble but damn as much awesome sauce Rock/Punk will be, it can all be negated quick with an unneeded but predictable Cena Rumble win.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

Someone save that quote in their sig.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

That was a bi-polar Raw that felt like two people were trying to pull it in two different directions.. some parts were good, other parts were "early nominee for worst of 2013" bad. The most egregious part to me was having a commercial break during every single "beat the clock" challenge match. isnt the point of those matches that they are trying to win as fast as possible and could end at any moment?

having them leisurely apply headlocks and rest holds while time ticks away, and cut to commercial like its anyother match, takes whatever was left of kayfabe and pisses on it. Shows a big time a lack of psychology in some wrestlers.. at least Miz and DOlph were wrestling like they had some sense of urgency i.e. going for multiple early roll-up attempts, although it unfortunately resulted in yet another Ziggler ass shot.

The Shield beatdown of Rock was probably the best part of the show..although whatever good that did was erased by Cena's obnoxious and heatless promo followed by the jobber battle royal.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Did Dolph ever say if he is coming out 1st or 2nd? :lol

Yes the ending segment was a load of shit but this week was far better than last. You weren't posting Trish were you?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As I sit here typing this, I honest to God can not think of a Top Babyface character in Wrestling I have hated more than John Cena. And it just gets worse every week. 

And oh yeah, I LIVED THROUGH FUCKING DIESEL, and Cena is still the worst!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*



apokalypse said:


> is WWE think we that dumb? many cases WWE do stuff and they belive that can get away with because we that dumb or stupid.


No way this is not intentional. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah that Cena promo was beyond terrible. I'm dreading the day of WM where he wins the title back and ends up holding it for the whole year.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

John Cena has gone beyond a joke. Just because a guy can address the crowd with confidence and a certain charisma isn't good enough if his material is shit. There is no denying now that his promos are just straight up septic tanks.

What the fuck was that? Was worse than the promo where he got a wave for a ''wiener'' joke and i didn't think that was even possible. Fuck me this guy has to go. CM Punk and The Rock must be quietly laughing to themselves at how much of a fucking goofball Cena is.

Truly amazing this guy has got as far as he has in the business with such limited talent. Someone should tell him he isn't funny, the audience are only laughing because they feel like they have to. I just struggle to believe this fucking goof is gona headline wrestlemania AGAIN this year. I'd bet my fuckin life The Rock isn't even interested in doing that rematch as it'll be stale as fuck in comparison with what him and Punk are doing now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I am still in shock at that horrible promo... I mean, Cena can sometimes get bad but that was... I mean, what?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

End Raw with Cena fuckery instead of Rock/Punk/Heyman/Shield brilliance. 2013 is gonna be a hard fucking year to watch.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Raw was very good tonight. The weakest point of tonight's show was the ending, but the ending wasn't bad enough to derail the whole show.

Also, even though the ending to tonight's Raw was weak, I like how WWE still made the Royal Rumble match just as important, or even more important than The Rock vs CM Punk, by making a segment about the Royal Rumble match to close the show.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

Part of being a wrestling fan is suspending your disbelief. Here's my two cents. 

At least they explained it. Rather than ROCK just showing up and everyone wondering how he got into the building. 

If you want REAL story lines, then its time to watch a sport like the NFL or UFC. Where fact-based storylines reign supreme.


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

The whole point in the ending was to state that the rumble will be the main event, and the last match of the PPV.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*



apokalypse said:


> *is WWE think we that dumb?many cases WWE do stuff and they belive that can get away with because we that dumb or stupid.*
> 
> having Vickie banned rock from entering and now Rock need the ticket to enter the building? Where's Vince or HHH? this is the fucking Rock The Guy next to Hogan and Austin not anybody else and need fucking Ticket to enter the building? they could have explain later that Foley called up Vince or HHH over the situation...


They have every reason to with grammar like that.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Not gonna lie. . .I'm the least excited for Royal Rumble now than I have been since I started looking forward to it.

They've booked the Rock/Punk fued like shit imo. The fued seemed like it'd be great. . .until it started. Now it just looks like more SSDD with Punk getting put over as hard as possible like he was in every fued before the heel turn.

Some good shit better happen on Smackdown, because thus far RR doesn't seem like it's going to be good at all. Fuckin Cena and Punk going over AGAIN? You've gotta be kidding me.

For the love of god, do something different WWE.




The Brown Horatio said:


> vince screwed up during the punk heyman promo, said if *Punk* (not the shield) interfere then he'll be stripped of the championship


Yeah I guess he should've knocked a few screw looses instead.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

In a serious answer, yes

The WWE does assume their audience are morons

Though to be fair, they'd have to be if they're watching the WWE


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I want to see how people defend this. Seriously. Convince me that this was a good show.


well sergio romo appeared.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

I like how John Cena trys to hide the fact that he rehashes his cheesy jokes


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I'd like to see what'd happen if they ran that promo without plants


Yeah, I was thinking that too. Would've been funny to see Cena's reaction if one of them flipped him off or something.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Not gonna lie. . .I'm the least excited for Royal Rumble now than I have been since I started looking forward to it.
> 
> They've booked the Rock/Punk fued like shit imo. The fued seemed like it'd be great. . .until it started. Now it just looks like more SSDD with Punk getting put over as hard as possible like he was in every fued before the heel turn.
> 
> ...


Well the rock is doing good by putting punk over. This feud has been good and is x1000 better the rock/ cena last year and what rock/ cena will be this year


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Counting in Spanish with ADR


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

It was a tiny detail i just brushed off because the rest of that segment was pure solid gold. Relax guys it was nowhere near the Cena fuckery


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

OP, thank you for the great post.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Show was pretty good, especially Punk/Rock/Shield. Cena promo at the end was crap. That's as nice as I can be.

Honestly, everyone. If we're shitting on him now, wait until he wins the title at Mania, clean, and holds it for 500 days. Just wait.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

The part that made me chuckle the most was Vickie threatening to suspend the police. I don't think that's in your sphere of power Vick, sorry.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Horrible ending aside,

Am I the only one who wanted Sheamus to brogue kick AJ's head off when she got in the way?

Got a little excited there for a second.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Del Rio looked over as hell tonight. Who knew he would be great as a face especially since he is still rich.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I know I'm still on this and on him but shit. There were only two people who got a GENUINE reaction tonight. Rock and Punk. Cena doesn't get genuine reactions anymore. The initial pop is forced. The screams are lifeless. Hell, the "Let's Go Cena/Cena sucks" chant have no more meaning and are mechanical as it can be. And that is what Cena has become. A mechanical puppet who is just told to go out there and cut a "standard" promo. Too bad his standard sucks. Maybe it's the material (his or WWE's is irrelevant). Maybe it's directionless character he has going for him. Maybe he just doesn't give a fuck and is looking to leave too (you know, since he called out Rock for the same thing.) I don't know but Jesus Christ, something MUST be done. It won't but it should, badly. WCW was smart enough to turn Hogan heel in 1996 before it got to this level (which it was heading). Rock smartly turned heel in 2003 after the crowd was getting sick of him in 2002 (in a Cena way of very lesser extent.) WWE was smart to turn Orton back heel after that 2004 abortion of a face run. 

Holy shit, anybody backstage would have chewed out for that kind of bullshit of a promo but since it's Cena it won't get called out on. There is a reason why people have genuine love and admiration (the majority) for people like Punk, Taker, and Rock and not universally for a douche like Cena.

Fuck John Cena.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im hating cena now along with everyone else just wait until he wins the rumble goes on to wrestlemania and pins rock clean to become wwe champion again for the 11th time and hold the title for the rest of the year...fuck me i will quit watching i swear


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

She's interim GM. Or commissioner Or something.

By next week she'll probably discover she has the power to declare war on pakistan


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If you take the commercial breaks out of the Beat the Clock matches & just watch those, the C.M. Punk promo, the Rock rebuttal & Shield beatdown & that's it...that was an amazing RAW.

About an hour worth of good shit this week. That's more than we usually get, so I'm not bitching.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*

Ha Ha Ha

This thread is priceless.

"WWE think we that dumb"

They will do with spelling/grammar like this.

And I cant believe you wasted time making this thread.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

so guys...what do you say? ziggler and cena will be the final two to end the feud?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I'd like to see what'd happen if they ran that promo without plants


Or maybe if they switched John Cena with a plant. I think a Douglas Fir could cut a better promo and get a better reaction from the crowd. Plus it's appealing to the eyes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"I chose honest arrogance over hypocritical humility." was the quote of the night folks! 

Punk is brilliant.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Well the rock is doing good by putting punk over. This feud has been good and is x1000 better the rock/ cena last year and what rock/ cena was last year


Punk has been put over enough for the past year, and doesn't need any more of it. Prior to his heel turn, this is exactly how Punk's fueds were all booked. Him being scripted to dominate every promo altercation. Handcuff the other guy's lines in promos and have them put Punk's wrestling prowess over while Punk runs the table with all the insults and threats.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Well it's official...

The Shield attack Rock and Vince strips Punk of the title.

Cena wins the Chamber and title at EC.

Cena beats Rock and Punk in a triple threat at WM.

I've already said several times that Cena is obviously behind Shield, it's pretty clear at this point. This is a perfect way to do it.*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Stad said:


> "I chose honest arrogance over hypocritical humility." was the quote of the night folks!
> 
> Punk is brilliant.


Yeah, that was great.



K.W.H. said:


> I've already said several times that Cena is obviously behind Shield, it's pretty clear at this point. This is a perfect way to do it.[/B]


That's more obvious than it being Brad Maddox behind The Shield & Heyman hired him? At least that ties into the Punk PPV screwjobs.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Punk has been put over enough for the past year, and doesn't need any more of it. Prior to his heel turn, this is exactly how Punk's fueds were all booked. Him being scripted to dominate every promo altercation. Handcuff the other guy's lines in promos and have them put Punk's wrestling prowess over while Punk runs the table with all the insults and threats.


Maybe that might be as he feuded with people he is better on the mic then? Plus what you want rock to say he is a loser and say he is weak? Why would people care about the match if one guy came across as weak? The rock is seen as way above punk so to get people to care they need to build punk up to his level. This feud has been the highlight of raws the last few weeks.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE think we that dumb*



Redead said:


> She's interim GM. Or commissioner Or something.
> 
> By next week she'll probably discover she has the power to declare war on pakistan


WWE vs. Pakistan. BOOK IT! 

Maybe OP can take that up with Vince on the battlefield, juding by spelling, he may just be from Pakistan. lolz


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm hoping for the Rock/Punk feud getting continued till WM or Brock/Rock. After the atrocious promo tonight, and the fact that nobody except John Cena himself wants to see him get his win back over the Rock he simply doesn't deserve feuding with Rock again. The feud would be just as awful as last years whereas Brock/Rock has the mainstream factor and bigtime feel, and Punk/Rock have great chemistry with each other and could do great with more heat, depth and substance. Already had enough of the "I'm here, you're not lol plsgo" type of material.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ter-raw-went-off-the-air-john-cena-in-action/



> The dark match after tonight's episode of Monday Night RAW saw John Cena team with Sheamus to face The Big Show and Wade Barrett. Cena picked up the win for his team after hitting the AA.
> 
> After the match, Big Show started to cut a promo but was interrupted by Alberto Del Rio. Del Rio entered the ring, kicked Show and proceeded to knock him down. Del Rio then went into the crowd and even wore a 49ers hat.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

_'The dark match after tonight's episode of Monday Night RAW saw John Cena team with Sheamus to face The Big Show and Wade Barrett. Cena picked up the win for his team after hitting the AA.'_
Sounds like great fun for the live crowd. Lets Go Cena! :cena3


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Yeah, that was great.
> 
> 
> 
> That's more obvious than it being Brad Maddox behind The Shield & Heyman hired him? At least that ties into the Punk PPV screwjobs.


*It still makes more sense, given that he has yet to get a beatdown from the Shield while all the other main event guys including Rock have.*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

After the match, Big Show started to cut a promo but was interrupted by Alberto Del Rio. Del Rio entered the ring, kicked Show and proceeded to knock him down. *Del Rio then went into the crowd and even wore a 49ers hat.*


changed my mind fuck DEL RIO


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

K.W.H. said:


> It still makes more sense, given that he has yet to get a beatdown from the Shield while all the other main event guys including Rock have.


They gave Cena a beatdown some time before Christmas.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Rock's promo was good but kinda silly. He spent ten long years to get this shot? So his movie career was for a WWE title shot? *


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

K.W.H. said:


> It still makes more sense, given that he has yet to get a beatdown from the Shield while all the other main event guys including Rock have.


How does that make more sense? Punk hasn't gotten a beat down from Shield & Cena has. Maddox screwed Ryback when he was ref. Shield screwed Ryback at the PPV after. Maddox wants a contract with WWE "You can't help me, Paul? *YOU* can't help me??" & Punk is being sincere about not being a part of the Shield or in on it.

It makes sense & is the only thing that does, honestly. Cena doesn't make any sense. He took a Shield beatdown to throw people off the trail of him being mad that Ryback, whom he endorsed, got a title shot because he was out with injury???????


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thought that was a pretty good Raw overall. Some great segments and promos, a few good matches and some good build and promotion for the Rumble.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Thoughts on RAW:

It was an alright show, with some good matches that got butchered by commercial breaks.

The Team Hell No/ Shelby segment was funny, as usual.

*Negatives*:
The payoff on Beat The Clock. What was the fucking point of doing those matches if the guy who won it was gonna enter at either 1 or 2? If that was a babyface who got screwed over, the little kiddie marks would be crying and wetting themselves, but because it's the heel, that makes it okay! #WWELogic

The Cena promo. Just... UGH. I kept switching channels hoping by then it would be over, but it got worse and worse. Thank God he stopped talking much sooner than I thought he would.

Length: The show started to drag by the midway mark, and I was exhausted by the time Cena came out.

*Positives*:
Ziggler/AJ/Big E getting the dirty wins done in spectacular heel fashion 

Mr. Bob Backlund getting inducted. Long overdue.

Punk/Rock... MY GOD, that segment. If it would've went to black and roll credits right there, I would've been like, "YO, I'MA ORDER THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!" Rock wasn't as corny as the past couple of weeks, Punk was Punk, and The Shield was splendid. By the time that segment was over, I was already geeked for Royal Rumble. I didn't need Cena's wack promo to do it for me.

And that's that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> How does that make more sense? Punk hasn't gotten a beat down from Shield & Cena has. Maddox screwed Ryback when he was ref. Shield screwed Ryback at the PPV after. Maddox wants a contract with WWE "You can't help me, Paul? *YOU* can't help me??" & Punk is being sincere about not being a part of the Shield or in on it.
> 
> It makes sense & is the only thing that does, honestly. Cena doesn't make any sense. He took a Shield beatdown to throw people off the trail of him being mad that Ryback, whom he endorsed, got a title shot because he was out with injury???????


*Not beating down Punk makes him look like the leader, clearly they are going for the element of surprise here. And Maddox might still be with Shield too, that doesn't contradict Cena at all. Remember, Maddox screwed Ryback, not Cena.*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Maybe that might be as he feuded with people he is better on the mic then? Plus what you want rock to say he is a loser and say he is weak? Why would people care about the match if one guy came across as weak? The rock is seen as way above punk so to get people to care they need to build punk up to his level. This feud has been the highlight of raws the last few weeks.


No dude. Look at the Rock and Punk promos as a prime example. Punk is not better on the mic than The rock, yet The Rock has been handcuffed by the script and forced to put Punk over even while Punk is threatening to beat his ass right in his face.

That isn't "better mic skills", it's the script.

If The Rock is supposed to win the fued (which I seriously doubt at this point since he's been scripted to lose every step of the way thus far), then he should be given much better lines or be allowed to say things on the fly. Instead, it's just another "put Punk over" fued, which we've already had a dozen of.

I'd completely understand the booking of this fued. . .if it happened a year ago when Punk could've used a credibility boost. Now? It's pointless. It's way past time for WWE to give someone else the belt. Either that or just move it around between Punk, Cena, and Sheamus/Orton or whoever so at the very least, the shows are interesting. 'Cause right now, the SSDD is very grating.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

K.W.H. said:


> *Not beating down Punk makes him look like the leader, clearly they are going for the element of surprise here. And Maddox might still be with Shield too, that doesn't contradict Cena at all. Remember, Maddox screwed Ryback, not Cena.*


Dude, I even posted the video of Shield beating down John Cena. What more do you want? I'm sorry but I think you're just straight-up wrong. I also don't think there's anyway that Wrestlemania is a 3-way. Your fantasy booking is shit.

You think WWE is going to turn John Cena heel, have The Rock in a 3-way at Wrestlemania & that Cena had Maddox/Shield both interfere in Punk's title matches because he was mad that Ryback got his shot because he was injured? A Ryback that he led the crowd in chanting for???? While Punk is heel? So he's turning heel on a heel by screwing a guy that he gave the shot to??????? To lead to a 3-way with THE ROCK??????????????????????????

And *THAT'S *what you're going with?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, and one more thing: Miz totally fucked up the Figure 4 there. Now I'm done.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Brock to interfere vs Rock? Hmm....


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

lidojack said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2z5-Ae1Nso


just because EVERYONE needs to see that and be reminded of what proper royal rumble promo are


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Dude, I even posted the video of Shield beating down John Cena. What more do you want? I'm sorry but I think you're just straight-up wrong. I also don't think there's anyway that Wrestlemania is a 3-way. Your fantasy booking is shit.


*
One beatdown really doesn't change much. I think he would be willing to take one beatdown to keep the mystique. 

And it's not my fantasy booking, it's just what I think will happen. Cena wouldn't even be in the title match in my fantasy booking.*



> ROGERTHAT21
> 
> It's kayfabe bro.


*No shit. Still was a dumb thing to say.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol at so many people saying "OMG SHIELD CANT INTERFERE, THAT LEAVES ONLY ONE OPTION" :brock

did all of you forget that Heyman Hustle basically signed Maddox on board his wagon tonight?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a red herring, ZM. Maddox will interfere but Rock will stop him. I think Rock wins this or Punk retains by some strong fashion (Brock interfering would do it).


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Good Raw. Nice way to build up the Rumble. Ziggler is the only guy on the show actually acting like a heel. He's cheating and using AJ and Langston to gain an unfair advantage. It's about time creative had Ziggler be a heel. WWE needs to stop screwing the heel, though. People aren't going to want to boo someone that constantly gets screwd. Save the screwing for the babyfaces and Divas . 

The Rock was great, as usual. Him in the beginning segment was great, the segment after that was great, and his promo to Punk was great. It was a nice throwback as well, but that's only if you remember his MLK promo from 11-12 years ago. He sold that beating from The Shield like a champ. It got the crowd behind him a lot, great babyface work right there. It would've been a great way to end the show, but it's understandable why it didn't. Punk's promos were great as well, especially the 2nd one. Disappointed that I didn't get to see an ACTUAL Rock/Heyman segment, though. It would've been gold. They've done a good job building up their match at the Royal Rumble given the amount of time they've had to work it. My hat is tipped.

The ending was good. Promoted the Rumble really well. WWE is trying right now, and I appreciate it. Ryback should've gotten a solo entrance during that segment, and so should Ziggler. PTP getting one was pointless. "Ain't nobody got time for them!". 

Vickie Guerrero was great tonight. Her acting was better than usual, and she fed off the crowd well. She really shined in the beginning segment, and that isn't easy to do with The Rock and Paul Heyman in it.

Hell No was pretty funny. Daniel Bryan looked ugly as hell, though. Laughed for 2 minutes when I saw him with slicked back hair. He needs to cut that beard off, ASAP. The crowd interaction was extremely entertaining, but it did drag for a little. I had a lot of fun watching them, like always. 

Everything else was okay. The matches were above average tonight, and so was the crowd. They were great at times, and then at other times were drop dead silent, but the majority of the time they were loud...so I'll take it. 

The beginning of Cena's promo was pretty lame, IMO. The Call of Duty spiel was awful, The yoga part was alright, and the fat guy was obviously a smark who was going to no-sell Cena no matter what, so that was doomed from the start. only good for a slight chuckle. It got a lot better when he got serious, way to save your segment Cena. 

8/10 Raw. If it weren't for its pointy elbows, I'd bang.*


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

If this episode had been 2 hours it would've ended with the Shield attack, the backstage segment with Vince and Punk and everything would have been fine.

Ending it with that atrocious and mind blowingly perplexing Cena promo (which he gave on purpose like the walking troll his is) just ruined whatever good grade this show attempted to achieve.

As usual Rock, Punk, Heyman, Shield and Dr. Shelby steal the show.

Side Note: I will however give WWE kudos for the PTP sighting as I love those two.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

K.W.H. said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> No shit. Still was a dumb thing to say.*


*
If you're keeping it kayfabe, it isn't.*


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

LMFAO at the figure 4

Ziggler just had the perfect "Dude, what the fuck, well shit whatever, TIME TO SELL IT ANYWAY" look


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> It's a red herring, ZM. Maddox will interfere but Rock will stop him. I think Rock wins this or Punk retains by some strong fashion (Brock interfering would do it).


I know its most likely a red herring, but it's still crazy to see how many people are thinking the only option is :brock


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

K.W.H. said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> No shit. Still was a dumb thing to say.*


*
When you look at it in kayfabe, not really.*


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I just have one thing to say.

MY DEBUT ALBUM


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I know its most likely a red herring, but it's still crazy to see how many people are thinking the only option is :brock


If it's not to set up Rock/Brock at Mania, yes I agree. Doesn't matter, Rock wins the title and Cena wins the Rumble this Sunday and they'll have their "No Fucks Given" match at Mania where Cena wins the title and win back.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> I just have one thing to say.
> 
> MY DEBUT ALBUM


Please tell me I'm not the only one who imagined Bobby Roode pushing his lips into a mic and saying this...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> I just have one thing to say.
> 
> MY DEBUT ALBUM


I wanna hear that guy's debut album more than I wanna see the Rumble Sunday.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

If anybody has the ratings breakdown for the Cena segment, I Would really be interested to see how many people tuned out for that segment.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-jan-21-2013

RAW exclusives & interactive


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

scrilla said:


> well sergio romo appeared.





> Sergio Romo ‏@SergioRomo54
> Oops got caught offering therock water after he got jumped!! #lovefortherock http://instagr.am/p/UxWWL5SvTm/


You still a fan?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey, remember when WWE would go balls out and give 100% from January-Wrestlemania and put on the their best shows of the year?

Yeah, those were good times.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Soupman Prime said:


> Del Rio looked over as hell tonight. Who knew he would be great as a face especially since he is still rich.


It's hardly surprising that he got some reaction - did you see how many Hispanics were in the crowd? They might as well've been in Mexico.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> just because EVERYONE needs to see that and be reminded of what proper royal rumble promo are


I think Vince needs to see this so he can be reminded what it's like to have fans in the upper deck.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

it's just sinking in to me that Ambrose and The Rock tangled together tonight, lol talk about something surreal


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol, to be fair, San Jose actually is really Mexican. I remember going to an event when I was like ten or so and being like "dad, why are there so many Mexican people with Rey Mysterio masks?", but I'm pretty sure Del Rio is legitimately over now.

Also, anybody else notice VKM's promo botch? "If Punk interferes in the match, you will be stripped!" :lol


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

"And you just Brett Farve'd yourself one facebook...and I don't mean throwing a touchdown"


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Would Raw have been better ended like this...?

While everyone is brawling the lights go out and undertakers theme plays. He doesn't come out though. the lights turn on and the wrestlers are frozen in fear. A couple seconds goes by and the wrestlers realize that undertaker isnt coming out so they resume fighting each other. The show ends and every one is left wondering if IT REALLY WAS TAKER AND WILL HE RETURN AT THE RUMBLE!?!?! or some guy playing a prank... :lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Raw should've ended with Rocky spitting out blood and Punks promo. That's how it should've ended.
That literally gave me chills.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Cena was good until 2007,I adored him as a kid but now he is becoming really terrible and the saddest part is he is gonna feud with Rock again.Rock was holding back last year and he will hold back again this year so that the Cenation can say CENA OWNED ROCKY!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Raw should've ended with Rocky spitting out blood and Punks promo. That's how it should've ended.
> That literally gave me chills.


but that way Cena doesn't get to close the show with a horrendous promo, see that's a big no-no in WWE apparently


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Del Rio looked over as hell tonight. Who knew he would be great as a face especially since he is still rich.





mblonde09 said:


> It's hardly surprising that he got some reaction - did you see how many Hispanics were in the crowd? They might as well've been in Mexico.


He stuck around after the show tonight for a long time, took pictures with many people, signed a ton of autographs also. Everyone loved him, huge pops he got. The biggest pops he got were off the air though, however. One of my friends even got a pic with him! San Jose has a lot of mexicans but it wasn't mostly hispanics at the show, it was really mixed with everyone (including me) from surrounding cities coming in as well. He was over as fuck though.


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

So WWE is still PG or are they trying to bring the edge back ? Overall a few good matches interpreted by frickin commercials. Cena was ok I think he just dosen't care if you love him or hate him either way your watching / paying him. Why do the divas get to wrassle anymore. Kaitlyns spear is horrible. Overall typical WWE. Anyone else notice a shit ton of commercials lately, it just seems to be getting worse


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-I actually liked The Rock's interactions with the security guards. I laughed big time at the Manti Te'o reference as well. 

-Good match between Randy Orton and Antonio Cesaro. Figured Orton was going to win to keep him looking strong. Cesaro held his own here though.

-Decent promo from CM Punk. Although he has been repeating a lot of the same things.

-Glad Dolph Ziggler got the win over The Miz. He needed it after jobbing to Cena.

-Kaitlyn has been looking great lately. I think I can dig her as Divas Champion.

-Was awesome seeing The SHIELD attack Rock and put him through their finisher. Was wondering how big Reigns looked next to his cousin and he is huge just like Rock.

-Glad to see the fans pop for Alberto Del Rio now. Been a long time coming. He destroyed that jobber Tensai.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Whenever you see Zack Ryder face a big name superstar, you know what's going to happen. He's jobbing!

-Same thing applies to Heath Slater.

-The Miz applying the figure four leg-lock looked so awkward. It didn't look liked it hurt at all. Reminds me of The Rock applying the Sharpshooter on his opponents. Lol...

-Cena's promo. What the hell was that? I didn't think it was funny at all. What the hell has gone into this guy? This isn't the Cena I used to like. I don't think I want to see him win the Rumble either. 

Overall, this show was not a good show to go into the Royal Rumble.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

The Winning One™ said:


> I know I'm still on this and on him but shit. There were only two people who got a GENUINE reaction tonight. Rock and Punk. Cena doesn't get genuine reactions anymore. The initial pop is forced. The screams are lifeless. Hell, the "Let's Go Cena/Cena sucks" chant have no more meaning and are mechanical as it can be. And that is what Cena has become. A mechanical puppet who is just told to go out there and cut a "standard" promo. Too bad his standard sucks. Maybe it's the material (his or WWE's is irrelevant). Maybe it's directionless character he has going for him. Maybe he just doesn't give a fuck and is looking to leave too (you know, since he called out Rock for the same thing.) I don't know but Jesus Christ, something MUST be done. It won't but it should, badly. WCW was smart enough to turn Hogan heel in 1996 before it got to this level (which it was heading). Rock smartly turned heel in 2003 after the crowd was getting sick of him in 2002 (in a Cena way of very lesser extent.) WWE was smart to turn Orton back heel after that 2004 abortion of a face run.
> 
> Holy shit, anybody backstage would have chewed out for that kind of bullshit of a promo but since it's Cena it won't get called out on. There is a reason why people have genuine love and admiration (the majority) for people like Punk, Taker, and Rock and not universally for a douche like Cena.
> 
> Fuck John Cena.


:lmao The lengths people on WF will go too to make themselves believe things that blatantly aren't true is frightening and quite weird. Whatever kind of way you want to put it, Punk does not get more of a reaction than John Cena.

A lot of you, probably about 99% of you, just need to think more. Think about how fucking stupid a line like "Cena doesn't get genuine reactions anymore. The initial pop is forced" sounds, or trying to claim that the majority love and admire CM Punk more than John Cena when every bit of evidence would suggest that Cena has pretty much always been more popular.


----------



## Kakihara_Anjo (Oct 14, 2012)

Kane mentions our sign!!
The sign
 

Its hard to see the sign in the clip, but he points directly at us and describes the sign!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z3oGXu_IlA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Raw wasn't bad till Cena showed up tonight, what has wrestling come to for this man to be the face of the company?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> It's hardly surprising that he got some reaction - did you see how many Hispanics were in the crowd? They might as well've been in Mexico.


While creative may be running on a hamster wheel, WWE are still smart businessman. Del Rio's face turn and championship reign thus far have taken place between Texas and southern California and it's shown in the response from the crowd. A few hot crowds(at least for his spots) on TV can do wonders. Look at Bryan post-WM.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Raw should've ended with Rocky spitting out blood and Punks promo. That's how it should've ended.
> That literally gave me chills.


Agreed. Fuck that last segment with Cena.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

was the barett/sheamus m,atch any good? i didnt bother watching


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Dat Cena Promo :cena


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cena just says things so they can be put in promo packages. Nobody talks like that.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't watch the entire show, but from what I saw:

The Rocks promo was great.
The beatdown with the shield was decent.
Cena's promo was one of his worst ever.
The brawl at the end was one of the most over-scripted, phoniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Thoughts on last night's Raw:

Punk promo was excellent. Perfect building of the WWE Championship and the match for Royal Rumble. Him ripping into Rock for not being a real champion, coupled with the fact he was holding the belt all night (something he hasn't done since pre-Heyman) makes it more and more obvious Rock will become champion at Royal Rumble, but Punk is building up to it so well. Punk's really been the MVP of the feud.

Rock's promo was great as well, and better than the one two weeks ago when he returned imo. Once again he puts over Punk as a threat, he puts over what the WWE Title means to him. I did laugh when he went into all the blood sweat and tears he's put into getting that WWE Title for the last 10 years. Actually, I really laughed at that. It was pretty silly when that obviously wasn't the case for 7 out of those last 10 years. However, I still do appreciate the fact he's putting over what the belt means to him, and much like Punk, putting over the importance of the title. This will go a long way when he wins it this Sunday. Shield beatdown was awesome and Punk's little promo afterwards was decent and to the point. 

That interference coupled with Vince announcing The Shield is banned from ringside adds more into me believing Rock's walking out with the belt this Sunday. I used to think Brock may be the one to cost Rock, but I'm even more certain a Lesnar/HHH re-match is happening than I am Rock winning the belt, so that's out of the question for me. I do think though that Brock may be a surprise entrant in the Rumble, cause destruction, but then decide not to win to show his "I don't care about WWE" attitude even more. But back to the shield beatdown itself, awesome, and great to see them get that kind of exposure. Rock coughing up blood was awesome, and shows what a touch of blood can add to a beatdown. When Shield attacked Ryback, Sheamus, Orton, it didn't seem like they were as damaged as the beatdown made it seemed they would be. But Rock with the blood, the coughing, was selling it like death. And unlike the clothesline Rock took at Raw 1000 that he sold like death, this is what should be sold as such. It puts doubt into the casual fan's minds whether Rock will be at 100% or not, and therefore if he can beat Punk or not. Classic build up. 

All three beat the clock matches were decent. I'd put Ziggler/Miz at the top of em, with Orton/Cesaro in second and Barrett/Sheamus in third. Barrett/Sheamus I thought was their weakest encounter to-date, but they still show a lot of potential.

Cena's promo at the end was... you know, I think Vince is trying to fuck with the Cena-haters... or people who just aren't fans of Cena in general with how cringeworthy Cena's last few promos have been. It was terrible. Then all the guys that got a few seconds to cut a mini-promo after, all were too quick and mediocre. The fact Barrett and Sandow didn't get a shot at the stick is disappointing. The brawl itself was pretty cool, but there have been better.

So yeah, looking forward to Punk/Rock more than ever. It's been a billion times better than Rock/Cena. Hopefully Punk and Rock mesh really well and they can pull out a classic. The rumble match, despite the lack of build, is always something I look forward to and it's always a fun match to watch, and I expect this year to be no different, especially with possible surprise entrants like Lesnar and/or Taker, well, it's gonna be fun as usual. Rest of the card doesn't interest me, but then again I suppose it doesn't have to. I'm usually sold on the Rumble match alone, and I would be sold on Punk/Rock alone, but with both together there is no way in hell I'm missing the PPV.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I know they didn't have a long time to build everything up like Rock/Cena did, but the whole Rock/Punk build seems lackluster. And yes I have lost all interest in the product so I don't watch very much anymore but I do see most of it. I still follow Punk and try to watch all of his scenes. I just don't see the big draw for this match. I haven't been pulled in.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Cena with another one of his what-the-fuck-is-he-going-on-about promos. Had a couple laughs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> They've booked the Rock/Punk fued like shit imo.


Yay for the pessimistic internet fan.

Don't you guys ever take a holiday or something?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Punk/Rock was f'n amazing. Can't wait till Sunday.

In a perfect world the segment with The Shield's beatdown would have gone on last but I understand why they did The Rumble segment last. Afterall, it's the Royal freaking Rumble yet the match itself had little to no build. And umm, I kind of found Cena to be funny last night. Also, does WWE buy mics in bulk? Jesus, it looked silly last night, a bunch of guys coming out to talk interrupting each other with their entrance music,

Kaitlyn vs Alicia Fox is a definite worst worked match of the year candidate. Absolutely horrible! The division is already missing Eve, who carried everyone's asses. 

Oh yeah and how could I forget? Alberto-fucking Del Rio! This guy is over!!!!! Del Rio is a great worker. I love how he's changed up his moveset now that he's babyface. Last night, he put over his hurricanrana and a moonsault :mark: Would love to see it as his finisher. The guy is over. He really is a natural babyface.

As for Tensai, what does he have like 4 more months? Hard to believe this guy has been with the company for almost a year. He fucking sucks anyway, so I won't mind him getting fired. Terrible worker.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> Thoughts on last night's Raw:
> 
> Punk promo was excellent. Perfect building of the WWE Championship and the match for Royal Rumble. Him ripping into Rock for not being a real champion, coupled with the fact he was holding the belt all night (something he hasn't done since pre-Heyman) makes it more and more obvious Rock will become champion at Royal Rumble, but Punk is building up to it so well. Punk's really been the MVP of the feud.
> 
> ...


It's impossible for someone to be the MVP of the feud when the majority of his 400 day reign was fodder and clutter as a backdrop to John Cena storylines and meant NOTHING until he turned heel on the Rock and gave him purpose. That's why Heyman joined with him...that's why he was able to do these promos in this capacity instead of being the shooter/jokester Goatface spinner he kept rambling about for the majority of 2012. All of this is not possible without the real MVP of pro wrestling since 2011...the Rock. Where would CM Punk be without the Rock? Pushed behind Ryback and Cena by now. Period.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The Rock/CM Punk/The Shield should have closed the show. That ending with John Cena killed it for me and I honestly had no idea what the fuck he was talking about about two minutes into the promo. 

The Rock had a great promo to build him up his WWE Championship match and put over CM Punk has a threat and then The Shield got involved and The Rock did a _great_ job of selling that attack, spitting up blood and all. That should have closed, IMO.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> It's a red herring, ZM. Maddox will interfere but Rock will stop him. I think Rock wins this or Punk retains by some strong fashion (Brock interfering would do it).


Brock Lesnar is CM Punk's ONLY way to win but the more I think about it, he could interfere after the ref is down and Punk is laid out...F5 the Rock and they are both down. Punk crawls over and the ref slow counts and Rock kicks out. Then Rock pulls it out.that starts Rock/Brock and Rock wins. I mean..there's NO WAY Punk is beating the Rock and then it ends without some conclusion with the Rock getting a payback after the beatdown and the GTS at the Raw 1000 show.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

The most important questions are...

Is The Shield working for Heyman and CM Punk? Maybe for Cena? for The Rock?

Is Brad Maddox working for Heyman?

Will Brock Lesnar interfere in the match?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The show was good. Stop being marks and geeks.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Brock interfering in the match doesnt make any sense to me. Just because Paul heyman is a common friend doesnt mean Lesnar will help Punk. Rock winning regardless of Maddox being there in a ref shirt, ending the reign and then going to WM against Punk and Cena is a much better match IMO than Rock vs Brock for the title.

Brock vs Taker would be a much better decision. Not to mention both Rock and Brock are not full time, WM mainevent deciding who will be the champion and then a month later both guys will disappear just doesnt sound right to me.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think Maddox/Shield will be Heyman's ideas but not Punks leading to the breakup of the two.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

BANKSY said:


> I think Maddox/Shield will be Heyman's ideas but not Punks leading to the breakup of the two.


Looks too good on paper. I have no doubt they will go with a more moronic way of breaking them up.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Del Rio came across like a million bucks last night.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Missed the live RAW show last night, will have to watch it back on my DVR. I did see though Kane was wearing a graduation outfit or something? C'om...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Kakihara_Anjo said:


> Kane mentions our sign!!
> The sign
> 
> 
> ...


lol that was you guys?? awesome  he did point you guys out specifically and call you out on the mic


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Someone should give Cena a serious attitude adjustment. I can't think of a single main-eventer who's character has ever annoyed me half as much a Cena. In 2006 I didn't think he could get much worse. I'd give anything to have that Cena back now.

Other than that, (Y). Punk/Rock was brilliant and that's all I really care about. The Hell No segment was funny, there was a decent amount of wrestling, and I'll always mark for a little Vinnie Mac. The Shield beatdown and Rock sell was a nice caper (here's hoping there's plenty more Punk/Rock to come). Plus BACKLUND in the Hall! AND HEYMAN HEYMAN HEYMAN!

The matches could've been a lot better given the pairings but whatcha gonna do when commercials run all over you?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

777 said:


> Del Rio came across like a million bucks last night.


I know. It's weird, he turns "face", and all of a sudden he is just credible. I like the move turning him "face" it actually worked. Del Rio carrying the title just seems interesting.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

John Cena in 2013 is what Hulk Hogan would've ended up like had he remained babyface in WCW and not turned heel. Just utter drivel which nobody gives two fucks about. That was definitely one of the three worst promos I've ever seen. By the time he was done the crowd was done. There was zero investment from them, nobody cared.

Punk got a great pop initially, and there were some vocal Punk fans in the crowd. So it made me think that Rock would get a mixed reaction, but nope. Once again the Great One shows us all why he's the greatest. Getting the crowd to chant his name on cue gives me goosebumps every time. Funny backstage segments with the cops, great serious promo in the ring and he sold the beat down like a pro. That's how you do it, the other guys need to take note.

Was it just me, or was there even a "Rocky" chant during the brawl at the end? Bizarre.

Some great moments in the show, almost completely ruined by the Cena abortion. Makes me wonder, just how many Royal Rumble promos has Cena done in his career? Can anyone post them all so we can see how if he's changed it up at all?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

admiremyclone said:


> John Cena in 2013 is what Hulk Hogan would've ended up like had he remained babyface in WCW and not turned heel. Just utter drivel which nobody gives two fucks about. That was definitely one of the three worst promos I've ever seen. By the time he was done the crowd was done. There was zero investment from them, nobody cared.
> 
> Punk got a great pop initially, and there were some vocal Punk fans in the crowd. So it made me think that Rock would get a mixed reaction, but nope. Once again the Great One shows us all why he's the greatest. Getting the crowd to chant his name on cue gives me goosebumps every time. Funny backstage segments with the cops, great serious promo in the ring and he sold the beat down like a pro. That's how you do it, the other guys need to take note.
> 
> ...


It really was a shockingly bad promo. It's like Cena watches too many sitcoms as the stuff he comes out with is just straight out of that territory.I have no doubt most of his jokes aren't even scripted by him but the fact he actually goes out there and says that drivel shows how little he actually cares.

He has refused to add anything to his character to make it more engaging for Five years now, not a single gimmick tweak. He seemingly refuses to put new guys over, actually wants to be WWE champion again just to stay in the limelight and take it away from others despite having had it for 10 years now.

Not to mention according to himself he would fight a heel turn with all of his power ''because that's not who he is'' such a fucking goof.. what did he think Triple H went around in his spare time hitting people with sledgehammers when he was a heel? The man is killing the business.

He's an egotistical average wrestler much like Hulk Hogan who isn't going to stop wanting the spotlight for as long as he is with the company. Vince/Triple H or whoever will be in charge in the next year or two need to start phasing this guy out or changing him up to the point where he might be entertaining again.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Raw was average; nothing major. Rock finally had a good promo, there was a good Shield attack, and is Brad Maddox the leader? Everyone Shield attacks are people that beat him in try-out matches, then after Heyman asked for help, they attacked Rock. The whole "Beat the Clock" thing was good until they made it pointless. I thought the final segment was a snooze.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I would of liked to of see what happened with the mini rumble at the end.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

John Cena was an abomination last night, what in gods name is he playing at? I can't believe someone, that bad, was chosen to be on the top for so long and for why, why he won't mix up his character. What the actual fuck did that promo have to do with wrestling? It's a sad state of affairs, that they don't give events, like the royal rumble any build up with their other stars, because Cena is that damn brilliant, he can do it himself in a promo. 

The truly awful thing is, not only is he going to win the Rumble, now Ziggler is entering #1, he's going to enter number 2, probably breaking the duration record as well. I really can't find any incentive to watch after Wrestlemania, Rock and Undertaker will be gone, and Cena will be the champ. They better sign Brock Lesnar and do something seriously good with him if I'm to watch. 

Rant over, bar Cena, I thought it was a steady show, Punk and Rock excellent as always.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I have no doubt we are getting a reign of terror from Cena in 2013. They are going to go full force with him after he beats Rock.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not watching the Rumble and I'm not watching RAW ever again. A roster full of jobbers and John Cena lowering my IQ with his promos. It just isn't worth it. My desire to watch has been diminished.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> I would of liked to of see what happened with the mini rumble at the end.


Just after the camera went off Triple H came out, said he was in fact going to win, everyone agreed, stopped fighting and went home:HHH2




> I'm not watching the Rumble and I'm not watching RAW ever again. A roster full of jobbers and John Cena lowering my IQ with his promos. It just isn't worth it. My desire to watch has been diminished.


K bye


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Punk, Heyman and Rock were good as usual. It's a shame that this feud will be so much shorter than the ones Rock has with Cena since it's so much better. The Shield gave Rock a real beatdown and it looked great that they bloodied him up a little.

The Miz screwing up the Figure 4 was as terrible as Ryback screwing up his promo the previous Raw. He should be banned from using that now.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Somehow I'd successfully wiped that Miz memory from my mind. Good lord. How do you get Ric Flair to pass a move down to you and then screw it up the very next week!?


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a fair show, with the CM Punk promos, effective Shield beat down and Anger Management Graduation being my personal highlights. Most matches were okay, but none exceptional or particularly memorable to be honest. It wasn't a bad Raw by any means, and with a few segments I'd recommend checking out I'd call that a win. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Still counting my blessings that my stream stopped before Cena's promo. Judging by the comments on here, I will be storing this in a big box labelled "Psychotic Shit That I will Never Watch" along with Mae Young giving birth to Hornswoggle.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I really thought Punk's promo was long and boring last night. I enjoyed Orton vs Cesaro match, but it was a bit slow for a Beat the Clock Challenge Match


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

RAW was rocked today..
rock was awesome in his backstage segments and his selling of the attack by the shield
other than this and cm punk..raw was well..meh.. oh and cesaro vs orton was good..but not fit for beat the clock


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Still counting my blessings that my stream stopped before Cena's promo. Judging by the comments on here, I will be storing this in a big box labelled "Psychotic Shit That I will Never Watch" along with Mae Young giving birth to Hornswoggle.


you should watch it.. 

seriously, not even joking

watch every second of it, do not skip or fast forward or mute

it will give you a point of reference how bad a promo can truly be

and don't watch it on wwe.com

it got so bad they literally cut it down to 4 sentences

even WWE wanted no part of that crap Cena puked out there


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

So apparently Rock/Punk aren't good enough to close the show. What I think is happening is the Cena is starting to lose his buzz and so the WWE are going into panic mode and shoving him into every main event thinking it would help viewship/ratings/buyrate etc. Which is why from this point on, every ppv and every Raw, will end with Cena :fpalm also the reason for the rumored Rock/Cena II.

If it comes to the point that Cena has to retire in some Edge like fashion, well then they are screwed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> you should watch it..
> 
> seriously, not even joking
> 
> ...


Took your advice, had to stop after 3 mins, I literally had no fucking clue what the fuck he was talking about. I will just use dat Star Wars promo from a few months ago as a point of reference for shitty promos.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Took your advice, had to stop after 3 mins, I literally had no fucking clue what the fuck he was talking about. I will just use dat Star Wars promo from a few months ago as a point of reference for shitty promos.


you're lucky you simply quit and gave up after a torturous 3 minutes

imagine all of us last night being subjected to that 

page 308 is where it begins and i actually : reading everyone's comments

we really had no idea what the hell was going on we were like "make him stop! just end this already"

#torture


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVF0pnvoCvQ&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Dr. Shelby & Kaitlyn,


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope this isn't the last we see of Doctor Shelby.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

this weeks raw
GOOD
rock finally being the rock we know and love.
dr freakin shelby
high quality 10 minute matches. barrett vs sheamus was intensely epic.
the crowd. the freakin crowd.
michael cole. holy shit he was breaking out of his shit shell this week. he was in a league of his own this week. intense.
ziggler finally winning
paul heyman getting most airtime.
cm punk being badass.
the shield attacking rock.

BAD
godawful cena promo at the end
multiple pointless squash matches. got nothing to do with ryback eh?

overall this was a REALLY REALLY good show to me. i give it a 8/10


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

For the most part, Raw was pretty solid. Loved The Rock's stuff, and Punk's go-home promo for the Rumble was intense and very well done. Definitely sold a few pay-per-views with that one. I didn't expect the Shield attack on Rock, but I like that the deck appeared to be stacked against Rock.

Ended on a down note, though. That Cena promo was STUPID, STUPID! Great sales pitch for the PPV, John Boy! This guy gets so bored when the spotlight isn't on him that it's downright fucking childish. "Waaahhh!!! Punk/Rock is the REAL main event on Sunday!!! I'm gonna go talk about poopy things and video games!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I enjoyed both Rock and Punk this week, they were both very good. Rock was finally back to his old self instead of completely pandering to the crowd like he did with Cena. Punk looked mental with that short promo after Shield attacked Rock. 

The security guards trying there best not to laugh was the best part though.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Man, I enjoyed Raw really much! 

Vickie & Heyman at the beginning, one of my personal highlights. :bateman :bateman :bateman
When Vickie screamd "IF YOU SMEEEEELL..." I threw blown kisses to my monitor. :lmao so great!

Brilliant, these two. Crowd made it even more awesome. 
The two black Ziggler marks in the front row were so great! :lmao Doin' the PTP dance and chanting for Barrett, gotta love them.

Loved Punk and Heymans promo, it wasn't boring to me a bit. 
The police officers try to act to Rocks jokes were kind of awkward. :lol
Shield/Rock :bateman
Bryans hair :lmao

Matches were nice, segments were nice, I'm totally satisfied and looking forward to RR.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I never thought I would ever say this, but the past couple of weeks or so, Vickie hasn't made me want to change the channel/switch off my stream as much as she did before. She was actually pretty funny last night.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I never thought I would ever say this, but the past couple of weeks or so, Vickie hasn't made me want to change the channel/switch off my stream as much as she did before. She was actually pretty funny last night.


I think I've come to that point in watching WWE where I would rather have Vickie shrieking about everything and anything than Cena challenge children to Black Ops II and try to make PG sex jokes.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Choc Lesnar said:


> I think I've come to that point in watching WWE where I would rather have Vickie shrieking about everything and anything than Cena challenge children to Black Ops II and try to make PG sex jokes.





THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I never thought I would ever say this, but the past couple of weeks or so, Vickie hasn't made me want to change the channel/switch off my stream as much as she did before. She was actually pretty funny last night.


Vickie G is gold and all it took for people to realize how much she's endeared her screeches to us was Rock making fun of her 

the great rub!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10029389.shtml



> The area was full from what I could see (I was in the box suite on the hard camera side, so I couldn't see above me). When Smackdown was in SJ in October, the top deck was blocked off, this time it was open and full.
> 
> Two of the police officers were local wrestlers from All Pro Wrestling. The officer who spoke about his wife and kid was Dave Dutra, and one in the middle was APW Champion JR Kratos. I didn't recognize the third guy.
> 
> ...


doesn't hurt that Del Rio is a diehard 49er fan himself.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldn't exactly call her 'gold' but she seems to have improved since she stopped bickering with AJ. As long as she keeps up her 'so intentionally bad it's funny' persona then I'm all fine with it.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I am loving the build of Rock/Punk much, much more than Rock/Cena.

I thought everything involving Rock came out well, from the backstage segments to the in-ring promo/beatdown. Rock made the attack by the shield look devastating. Another thing I like about Rock is that he can throw a few jokes, and suddenly he is completely serious and it is believable, compared to Cena who seems very forced imo. 

While I thought the Beat the Clock series had some nice matches, the payoff seemed a bit weird and pointless. Hopefully Ziggler shines in the Rumble though.

Rest was not much to talk about, I disliked the Cena promo and "chaotic" rumble ending.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Americans and their love for Sports references. 8*D


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> Vickie G is gold and all it took for people to realize how much she's endeared her screeches to us was Rock making fun of her
> 
> the great rub!


I Love how when the rock mocks you = Over


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ziggler vs Miz was one heck of a match last night


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

AthenaMark said:


> It's impossible for someone to be the MVP of the feud when the majority of his 400 day reign was fodder and clutter as a backdrop to John Cena storylines and meant NOTHING until he turned heel on the Rock and gave him purpose. That's why Heyman joined with him...that's why he was able to do these promos in this capacity instead of being the shooter/jokester Goatface spinner he kept rambling about for the majority of 2012. All of this is not possible without the real MVP of pro wrestling since 2011...the Rock. Where would CM Punk be without the Rock? Pushed behind Ryback and Cena by now. Period.


lol at the butthurt over that one statement.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*We finally saw Rock and Dean in the ring at the same time, now maybe in the future we can see a promo between the two. A guy can dream. * :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

K.W.H. said:


> *We finally saw Rock and Dean in the ring at the same time, now maybe in the future we can see a promo between the two. A guy can dream. * :mark:


Rock vs Any of the young talent in promo's = :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I especially loved when Sheamus was pounding on that guy in the ropes and the clock was ticking over 5 seconds and the ref was just like ''I look like an idiot now.''

Why no DQ Sheamus?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Finished watching Raw.

Good parts:
- Orton/Cesaro was a good match
- The Rock
- Ziggler being trolled
- Cena being hilarious for all the wrong reasons
- Orton talking on the mic
- Team Hell No in a hilarious over-the-top segment

Bad:
- Whatever squash matches were there (Ryback/3MB, Show/Ryder)
- Opening segment dragged too long


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Show was very good, Rock was great, Punk was great. Orton/Cesaro was solid match, Miz/Ziggler was average and the Figurefour seemed a bit sloppy... Cena`s promo was pretty tired one. The End Brawl was great though.


----------



## Old Spice (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd have to say my favorites matches for the night would definitely have to be the Orton/Cesaro and Barrett/Sheamus matches those two really stood out for me, the ending of the Barrett/Sheamus match I wasn't really into it, I saw the purposes of it, but I really would have liked a winner in it, I do look forward to them going one-on-one again in the possible future. Ziggler and The Miz was an alright match as well, had a strong "rise-or-fall" kind of atmosphere to it.

Ryback and 3MB and Show and Ryder, well can't say I'm a fan of squash matches, would have been nice to add some filler promos in or something rather than squash matches to make Ryback and Show look tough and intimidating, I get the purpose for the matches, but I don't like them.

Rock coming along was of course nice to see, but the whole "ticket" deal was a little...eh...I could understand the sort of "Goldberg" or "DDP" set-up, have them sit down in the crowd for at least part of the night. Everyone knew that he would be there, even King mentioned it, so why not just put him in the crowd and then do something with that. But eh, what's done is done.

I do find myself enjoying the feud going with Punk and Rock, but I can't say I'm really excited for it for some reason, the build-up for the most part has been nice, I've seen both sides going back and forth, but I can't help but see something missing between the two, maybe it's just me asking for too much.

I do find there there both repeating themselves, and thought that last night was there weakest night on the mic honestly, hopefully this picks up on Smackdown a little more.

The Shield appearance was an attempt at something different, the lights going out was a nice touch, but I'm sure many were thinking that it was for a certain someone else at some point. I didn't think about Taker, but I figured some kind of attack would go down, that's usually the case after "black-outs." The attack was good, Rock was made to look strong by being able to fight back, but not too strong to make The Shield look weak, him standing after the powerbomb, bleeding from his mouth was a nice tough, because it balanced things out, allowing both The Shield and The Rock to look strong going into the Royal Rumble. This also takes The Shield out of the equation, still leaves a few openings for others to run in of course.

Team Hell No's promo of there "graduation" was actually well done and I found myself enjoying it, it does sadden me, because Kane is a shell of the "Monster" he was once, but at the very least he's having a much better years than years prior and Bryan's year has been just as good, at least much better than the whole "18-second" deal.

Cena's promo was, well, can't say it was the best promo he's ever done, but still everyone has there bad promos one time or another.

The ending to the show, I really don't want to use the word 'predictable' here, but I can't help it, because the set-up for the brawl was actually the typical "Royal Rumble" set-up, everyone talks, everyone comes out claiming they'll win, and then everyone brawls and people start getting tossed out of the ring.

All-in-all, I liked this Raw, it served it's purpose, it built up the Royal Rumble, built up the Royal Rumble match and the Rock vs. Punk match-up, I am wondering where they'll take this on Smackdown, but I'm interested, while there were some bad things here and there, which is expected, I have a general idea of what WWE was going for, despite that, this Raw was a build-up to the Royal Rumble and it served it's purpose well.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Overall a decent show last night, really enjoyed the end of the night where everyone piled into the ring for a big scrap. That was probably the highlight of my night, still though I don't think they've done enough to hype the Rumble. It doesn't really feel like winning the thing means anything at all, with the way they've treated the winner the last couple of years and the lack of discussion about it in the past few weeks.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Genuinely laughed loads at the end of RAW which I have just seen now, not single fuck was given by the crowd for any of the wrestlers coming out except Orton and Team Hell No, but even then they were small enough pops. Jobbers everywhere


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I really liked this Raw. Cesaro/Orton, Ziggler/Miz and Sheamus/Barrett were very very solid matches, apart from Ryback/Slater, Show/Ryder and Del Rio/Tensai.

Now talking about segments, i liked the first one, Rock and The Shield brawl, Hell No anger management and also the last segment with a great brawl in the ring.

B+


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Del Rio could be awesome of they do it right. No cheesy ass kissing. Have Ricardo be the plucky over eager guy that fans love get in over his head and ADR has to bail him out.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Del Rio could be awesome of they do it right. No cheesy ass kissing. Have Ricardo be the plucky over eager guy that fans love get in over his head and ADR has to bail him out.


no cheesy ass kissing? so far that's all he's been is over the top blatant pandering to mexicans. he can't go more than 1 minute without speaking in spanish or saying some shit about being mexican. i really don't get how anyone non-mexican can stand him since he won the title.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Raw was great.

I loved the segment at the end, everyone saying they'll win the Royal Rumble. I love that shit, man. Great to see the build up for the Rumble match ending the show.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed raw, but why didnt they finish with the rock / punk segment?

I was dreading the Cena promo but jesus christ it was way worse than I feared, what the fuck was he talking about?

If his job is to make adult fans throw things at their TV then mission accomplished.


----------



## babydirtydog (Jan 23, 2013)

Great raw, really enjoyed the rock / punk promo and beatdown


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

There was some great signs on Monday...the Cookiepuss Stuff was everywhere..."The Rock is the greatest of all time" spelled out like that was good...."I'll Die 4 for the Rock". LOL. The paintings and pictures...haven't seen that in a minute. It was really crazy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

doc31 said:


> I really enjoyed raw, but why didnt they finish with the rock / punk segment?
> 
> I was dreading the Cena promo but jesus christ it was way worse than I feared, what the fuck was he talking about?
> 
> If his job is to make adult fans throw things at their TV then mission accomplished.


Agreed. I just don't see how anyone can logically defend his promos.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Because it's John Cena and he must close the show. Of course.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - There was a lot of backstage talk about Monday's RAW this week. It was acknowledged that the promos by CM Punk, Paul Heyman and The Rock were all very good to build up the Royal Rumble but besides that, the feeling was that the show sucked. As noted, lots of people were talking about how bad John Cena's promo was.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...k_About_Monday_s_RAW.html#ZY5li6624fTTGEMW.99


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

seriously, are there wwe employees in this thread that are spamming it with "raw was great. really enjoyed it" type comments? it had some parts that were not bad, but overall it was not great and cena's shitty promo overshadowed everything else. not to mention how ludicrous it is that cena simply entering the royal rumble is billed higher up than the rock vs punk for the title. i actually get legit excited when they show the graphic of rock vs punk. i never get excited about anything cena related cuz he blows on the mic and doesn't know how to properly wrestle a match. ask ziggler about it. sure he as something to say about the matter.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

raw was great, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*I love bad Raws, that's my fuckin' problem.* :agree:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ziggler certainly smelled what the Vick was cooking. And I loved it.

Don't mess with the Queen Diva.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> They need to stop ragging on Vickie, she is a goddess. A COUGAR GODDESS even though that doesn't make much sense as Goddesses are immortal and thus can't be cougars but htat's okay she is the EXCEPTION


Queen Diva Vickie is a Supreme Cougar Goddess. She should be treated like royalty. Not like this.


----------

